# What Do You Have Incoming 2016?



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Indicate what you are buying or you are going to buy in 2016.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My next, coming in January










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, GW-M5610


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Old Skool, New Color*


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Bought it a few days ago, but I guess it won't be arriving till 2016. so I figured it counts, it is my second G-Shock in 5 years!!! I know..... I know!!!
I am pretty picky, I have wanted one ever since the first time I read about it, but didn't have a chance or funds to get and find one.
Recently I started an active tracking hoping for one in good condition to pop up, and by the pictures this one is in great condition.
How will it look once I get it, we'll see.
Anyways, it's a G-2000 a basic screwback that was produced a little over a year and I believe it to be a future classic.

Here are a few pictures (not mine) I love the look of the polished case, it is completely finished, unlike my DW 5000


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Old member Kronos had quite a few of those. Nice watches indeed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly, for 2016, I really want to not buy more than a handful of watches. And only then if they are a completely new model and module. I am done with the multiples of the same watch in different colors.



I know, I know, go ahead and laugh. I'll probably break that promise to myself by the second week in January.:-d


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

I too recently discovered the G-2000 and it immediately went on the list. 
I'm going to do a 5200 restoration for my vintage square, just won the auction last night actually. Went for a little more than I intended to pay for an 'H' class, but I think it will turn out nice.

Two of my squares will undergo some glass/button/resin mods. Beyond that I'll keep my eyes peeled for a modern DW-50XX, preferably an ocean grey 5025-D or 5025SP.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh wait, just remembered I am fancying some of the more simple GIEZ models o|

I definitely want at least a GS-500...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I just ordered a GA100SD-8A (Military Sand). It will most likely arrive in 2016.

GA100SD-8A - Trending Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock&nbsp|&nbspCasio - G-Shock


----------



## Tablemaker (Feb 3, 2010)

My new Rangeman should be here to ring in the new year.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Tablemaker said:


> My new Rangeman should be here to ring in the new year.
> View attachment 6446593


Good choice, I have Rangeman in my top passion

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one










and this one


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry - I forgot ... :roll:


----------



## gzpermadi (Sep 8, 2015)

This one in few days.
I hope Casio will release something special this year, with normal colours which I can wear to office daily, and within 50mm lugs to lugs.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

gzpermadi said:


> This one in few days.
> I hope Casio will release something special this year, with normal colours which I can wear to office daily, and within 50mm lugs to lugs.
> 
> View attachment 6524202


Congratulations on getting the best G-Shock watch.


----------



## Bdk (Feb 21, 2013)

gzpermadi said:


> This one in few days.
> I hope Casio will release something special this year, with normal colours which I can wear to office daily, and within 50mm lugs to lugs.
> 
> View attachment 6524202


Where were you able to find one ? 
as I have been looking for some time and was unable to find one 
Thanks!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

gzpermadi said:


> This one in few days.
> I hope Casio will release something special this year, with normal colours which I can wear to office daily, and within 50mm lugs to lugs.
> 
> View attachment 6524202


What's the model number? Broke my work watch so need a new 😎

-whoa-


----------



## gzpermadi (Sep 8, 2015)

computer_freak said:


> Congratulations on getting the best G-Shock watch.


Thanks, not really the best G though, but been wanting to have limited edition watch which I can wear daily and not afraid of resin rot in few years.



Bdk said:


> Where were you able to find one ?
> as I have been looking for some time and was unable to find one
> Thanks!


Yahoo Japan Auction, been looking for few months, finally one show up with reasonable price, only needs new bezel and band.
There is one for sale now, but he/she is asking 64000 yen for watch only, which is a bit ridiculous for me.

Try this link with Chrome/translate. Also you will need 3rd party as most of seller don't deal with foreigners. Try FromJapan or Buyee.



whoa said:


> What's the model number? Broke my work watch so need a new 
> 
> -whoa-


GW-5000B, a negative version of GW-5000 with DLC applied on screwback, buttons and buckle.
It was released in 2009 only.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

My new Garmin tactix Bravo should be here Q1 2016:


----------



## Bdk (Feb 21, 2013)

gaijin said:


> My new Garmin tactix Bravo should be here Q1 2016:


very nice is this out yet can you give more details ?
battery? size? I just got an elementum terra and It might go back( I still have some days for the return left) and be replaced by this 

Any ideea about the size of this compared to the elementum terra? I don't think I can pull off wearing something bigger than the terra..


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

The tactix Bravo is the same physical size as the fenix 3. Features are briefly explained here in a Garmin News Release:

*MEDIA CONTACT:
Maddie Estrada
Garmin International Inc.
Phone | 913/397-8200
E-Mail | [email protected]
Garmin® introduces three new fēnix® 3 Sapphire multisport watches featuring wrist
heart rate, new activity profiles and more band options
OLATHE, Kan. /January 5, 2016/Business Wire - Garmin International Inc., a unit of Garmin Ltd.
(NASDAQ: GRMN), today announced an update to the fēnix 3 multisport watches that includes Garmin
Elevate wrist-based heart rate technology, additional activity profiles and new, stylish watch bands. The
three new sapphire-lens options include a premium version featuring a titanium bezel and band, a version
with easily interchangeable leather and nylon straps, and a version touting Garmin Elevate wrist-based
heart rate. All watches are also getting a software update with new activity profiles for golf, stand up
paddleboarding and rowing, as well as the latest advanced running dynamics and physiological
measurements. This free update will be available to all current fēnix 3 owners, so all fēnix 3 users can
download the new profiles. These watches are being announced in conjunction with the Consumer
Electronics Show in Las Vegas, and will be showcased at the Garmin booth, #35811.
"As one of our most popular watches, we're thrilled to offer new fēnix 3 devices to consumers," said Dan
Bartel, Garmin vice president of worldwide sales. "We're excited to bring Garmin Elevate technology to
the fēnix line, and the updated leather and titanium versions will appeal to users no matter if they're
hitting the trails, the boardroom, and now even the golf course."
Boasting a full multisport and navigational toolset, fēnix 3 is also stylish enough to go from the trail to the
office. The new genuine leather and nylon bands are easily interchangeable with no additional tools
required, making switching back and forth a breeze. The premium titanium bezel and band looks sharp
while also reducing weight and improving durability.
Now featuring Garmin Elevate wrist-based heart rate technology, fēnix 3 HR users now have the freedom
to measure heart rate 24/7 at the wrist. Fēnix 3 HR users can get credit for their workouts and extra effort
with the Intensity Minutes. By tracking daily Intensity Minutes, users can monitor their progress against
weekly aerobic activity goals recommended by leading health organizations like he American Heart
Association, World Health Organization, and the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
Depending on settings, fēnix 3 HR can get up to 40 hours of battery life in UltraTrac mode, 16 hours in
GPS training mode, 3 weeks in watch mode and 2 weeks in smartwatch mode.
Building off the previous version of advanced running dynamics like cadence, vertical oscillation and
ground contact time; fēnix 3 users will be able to utilize more data and physiological measurements1. The
new metrics include:
• Stride Length: Measures the length of a runner's stride in real time.
• Ground Contact Time Balance: Measures a runner's ground contact symmetry, which some
runners have found to correlate with injuries or strength imbalances.
• Vertical Ratio: The cost-benefit ratio of vertical oscillation to stride length, serving as one indictor
of a runner's efficiency.
• Lactate Threshold: Estimates the level of effort at which fatigue rapidly increases in terms of a
runner's heart rate and pace.
• Stress Score: Measures heart rate variability to make an assessment of a user's overall level of
stress.
• Performance Condition: Provides a real-time fitness-level measurement relative to a runner's
average baseline, which indicates performance readiness for the day's workout or race.
All current fēnix 3 owners will have access to a software update that will include the updated advanced
running dynamics, as well as new activity profiles for golf, SUP and rowing. With the recently updated
Garmin Connect mobile app, users can download more than 40,000 worldwide golf courses for precise
course data and use their watch as a digital scorecard. With the new SUP/Rowing mode, users can
measure their paddle stroke count, stroke rate and distance per stroke to gauge their efficiency. The fēnix
3 software update will come preloaded on new units and will is available for current users to download
now.
The new fēnix 3 models will still be compatible with the Connect IQ platform for endless customization
options. Through the Connect IQ store in the Garmin Connect mobile app, users can download any of the
free apps, widgets, watch faces or data fields so their fēnix 3 can suit their individual needs.
The new fēnix 3 Sapphire watches will be available in Q1 2015. The fēnix 3 HR will have a suggested retail
price of $599.99, the titanium fēnix 3 Sapphire will have a suggested retail price for $799.99, and the
fēnix 3 Sapphire with leather and nylon bands will have a suggested retail price of $599.99.
Fēnix 3 is the latest solution from Garmin's expanding outdoor segment, which focuses on developing
technologies and innovations to enhance users' outdoor experiences. Whether hiking, hunting,
geocaching, golfing, dog training, or capturing it all on VIRB action cameras, Garmin outdoor devices are
becoming essential tools for outdoor enthusiasts of all levels. For more information about Garmin's other
outdoor products and services, go to
Recreation | Garmin | United States, www.garmin.blogs.com and http://twitter.com/garmin.
For decades, Garmin has pioneered new GPS navigation and wireless devices and applications that are
designed for people who live an active lifestyle. Garmin serves five primary business units, including
automotive, aviation, fitness, marine, and outdoor recreation. For more information, visit Garmin's
virtual pressroom at garmin.com/newsroom, contact the Media Relations department at 913-397-8200,
or follow us at facebook.com/garmin, twitter.com/garmin, or youtube.com/garmin.
1 HRM-Run or HRM-Tri is required to get Stride Length, Ground Contact Time Balance and Vertical
Ratio. A chest-strap HR monitor is required to get Lactate Threshold, Stress Score, and Performance
Condition.
About Garmin
Garmin International Inc. is a subsidiary of Garmin Ltd. (Nasdaq: GRMN). Garmin Ltd. is incorporated in Switzerland, and its
principal subsidiaries are located in the United States, Taiwan and the United Kingdom. Garmin, Forerunner and fēnix are
registered trademarks of Garmin Ltd. or its subsidiaries.
All other brands, product names, company names, trademarks and service marks are the properties of their respective owners. All
rights reserved.
Notice on Forward-Looking Statements:
This release includes forward-looking statements regarding Garmin Ltd. and its business. Such statements are based on
management's current expectations. The forward-looking events and circumstances discussed in this release may not occur and
actual results could differ materially as a result of known and unknown risk factors and uncertainties affecting Garmin, including,
but not limited to, the risk factors listed in the Annual Report on Form 10-K for the year ended December 27, 2014, filed by Garmin
with the Securities and Exchange Commission (Commission file number 0-31983). A copy of such Form 10-K is available at
http://www.garmin.com/aboutGarmin/in...inReports.html. No forward-looking statement can be guaranteed. Forwardlooking
statements speak only as of the date on which they are made and Garmin undertakes no obligation to publicly update or
revise any forward-looking statement, whether as a result of new information, future events, or otherwise.
**###*

Since the features are very similar to the existing fenix 3, a Google search should provide you with more info than you want.

This new tactix Bravo will be introduced at CES2016 in Vegas, and should be available by the end of March 2016.

HTH


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

**dupe**


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> I just ordered a GA100SD-8A (Military Sand). It will most likely arrive in 2016.
> 
> GA100SD-8A - Trending Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock&nbsp|&nbspCasio - G-Shock


My GA100SD-8A arrived yesterday. I love the look of it. The color is a little lighter and less yellow than shown on the GShock web site, but I knew this was the case before buying it. The tinted positive LCDs are very readable. They can even be seen a tiny bit when using the dial light, especially if I use my hand as a mirror to cast some light downward. This watch is more comfortable than my GD120CM-5, which as far as I can tell is the same size. The strap on the GA100SD-8A seems softer and more flexible.

Unfortunately, the hour hand is misaligned more than I can live with. At 6 o'clock it's pretty obvious. The hour hand doesn't align with the marker until 3 or 4 minutes after the hour. Oddly, it seems a little better at 3/9 o'clock and not bad at 12 o'clock, but at 1 o'clock it's off about 4-5 minutes. There must be some kind of non-linearity in the geartrain, because the markers seem to be properly placed.

My first AWG-M100A had a misaligned hour hand too. It was off about 4-5 minutes consistently.

I'm going to return the GA100SD-8A and try another sample.


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

One more square:dw-5025sp









left custom and arrived at home,today : )


----------



## Bdk (Feb 21, 2013)

I got this in 2016 not a G ....
I got the gw-5000 in December and I don't want another because it's perfect everything I need ...my next G will be when casio comes out with a new negative display square like the Gw-5000B...preferably on a bracelet,and one you can actually read unlike the negative 5610Bc.


----------



## hound1812 (Jul 11, 2015)

I paid up for a few new screw back squares and one really nice 5200. I never take my watch off and have had the same 5600C for 25 years. It has the same battery but was getting some fog in it on sub-200' dives; the bezel also finally exploded and crumbled. I put it on a shelf and proceeded to implode and ruin a few 6900s. They also feel too light and big. I'm like dog without his collar. I think I need a heavier model and one with the screw back for a little more water tightness.

This one is going to be on my wrist for the next 25 years hopefully. Age 15-40: 5600C. Age 42-?: TBD

-DW-5200: arrived and in mint condition. I almost can't believe it.
-Got some DW-5600C parts. I might put one of those together.
-DW-9900: feels too light with the Titanium screw back, this one will probably be attach to my diving gauge pod for redundant timer.
*-GW-5000-1JF: front runner*
-GW-S5600-1JF [ I am completely dubious of flat back but maybe I'll use the carbon band ] 
-GW-M5630D-1 [ maybe a little blingy band? ]
-SPF-100S just to see. I wish the new Frogman had a depth gauge then I might have to get it. It just seems do darn bit.

The winner will sit on my wrist. The rest will probably go back on fleabay!

The 9900 and 5200 I will probably keep since they weren't that expensive and pretty cool IMHO. My 5600C was quite an investment at 15 years of age. I make decent money now and tend not to spend much so I guess I could buy any watch I want. But what I want is something real close to my 5600C. Maybe that's strange, but I've owned lots of machinery, gear, guns and tools over the years and that watch was simply the best.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I have GW-M6510, solar, atomic time sync, you find aroung 110 €, maybe you will change band after 5 years, cheaper band....


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Deep Blue Sea Quest Black Dial to see what this brand is about.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

raceclawt said:


> One more square:dw-5025sp
> 
> View attachment 6537506
> 
> ...


Wow Michel!!!! Fantastic Square!!!!!! Many congrats, great way to start up 2016!


----------



## raceclawt (Mar 19, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Wow Michel!!!! Fantastic Square!!!!!! Many congrats, great way to start up 2016!


Thanks and Gracias, Fra' Pachoe


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

That DW-5025SP is hands down one of the nicest squares. I really dig the gold. 
I see they are a little pricey on Yahoo Japan, too rich for my blood.
Enjoy!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This one.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Geez ... I really hate to do this ... but my *G-Shock* just arrived !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Geez ... I really hate to do this ... but my *G-Shock* just arrived !
> 
> View attachment 6557042
> 
> ...


Awesome Greg  It's a beauty but you know that already   Enjoy. Cracking start into 2016

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm just unpacking ;-)
Arrived yesterday...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Geez ... I really hate to do this ... but my *G-Shock* just arrived !
> 
> View attachment 6557042
> 
> ...


Hi Greg, your collection is one more, my compliments, the 2016 starts well&#8230;

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

This just arrived today...another beautiful vintage and a perfect candidate for some dye jobs!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

bbsrailfan said:


> This just arrived today...another beautiful vintage and a perfect candidate for some dye jobs!
> 
> View attachment 6560882


Looks awesome bbsrailfan. Big Congrats. Love the background theme as well 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont really plan my purchases, if theres something i want i just go after it then and there wherever possible. havent even got any "ones that got away" from 2015 to carry over, i am also actually pretty close to being content with my collection, almost every watch now i can and do wear regularly, the bases for colours, styles and functions are covered so i think im good for now  tho like rocat said, contentment in the G world is fleeting haha
ive also moved on alot of my vintage models. it was tough but i was babying them to the point i wasnt wearing them to preserve them. thats just not on for me, i have enough other things to collect dust!

the best thing about Gs is something ALWAYS comes up and catches you unawares which makes it so exciting :-! i am hoping i can dial things back a bit on the splurging from last year lol


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

GaryK30 said:


> My GA100SD-8A arrived yesterday. I love the look of it. The color is a little lighter and less yellow than shown on the GShock web site, but I knew this was the case before buying it. The tinted positive LCDs are very readable. They can even be seen a tiny bit when using the dial light, especially if I use my hand as a mirror to cast some light downward. This watch is more comfortable than my GD120CM-5, which as far as I can tell is the same size. The strap on the GA100SD-8A seems softer and more flexible.
> 
> Unfortunately, the hour hand is misaligned more than I can live with. At 6 o'clock it's pretty obvious. The hour hand doesn't align with the marker until 3 or 4 minutes after the hour. Oddly, it seems a little better at 3/9 o'clock and not bad at 12 o'clock, but at 1 o'clock it's off about 4-5 minutes. There must be some kind of non-linearity in the geartrain, because the markers seem to be properly placed.
> 
> ...


i just sold mine, wasnt getting enough wrist time. no problems with alignment tho.

its the exact same case, bezel and bezel as the gd120cm so yes theyre the exact same size. softness of the band does vary a little between the gx-1xx series. i actually prefer them with the stiffer bands.


----------



## cristomach1 (Dec 30, 2015)

.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

First new G of the year got here a couple days ago. I have a fee more ordered already haha. I was looking for something a bit more "plain and stealthy" with this one. Also a bit smaller than my others.










I have a couple more on the way as part of a small JDM kick I'm on.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madeinhb (Mar 13, 2012)

JSM9872 said:


> First new G of the year got here a couple days ago. I have a fee more ordered already haha. I was looking for something a bit more "plain and stealthy" with this one. Also a bit smaller than my others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this?


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Madeinhb said:


> What model is this?


Sorry good point, should have included that. It's the GW-8900A-1JF.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Nothing new I have 5 watches that need new batteries, so that should keep me busy for awhile. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cristomach1 said:


> .


Fine catch 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I know I said I was not going to buy anymore multiples of the same watch.

Buuuut, this was so inexpensive I could not pass it up. Go ahead and laugh but this series from them is much better than you think. 40mm case, 20mm band, screw crown and back, Seiko's offshoot NH35A movement that hacks and hand winds, and yes there is sufficient lume. and yes their other watch designs make me laugh too, but not the Pro Diver Series in 40mm

The Invicta 9404 is inbound for $56USD


----------



## ER-95 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I know I said I was not going to buy anymore multiples of the same watch.
> 
> Buuuut, this was so inexpensive I could not pass it up. Go ahead and laugh but this series from them is much better than you think. 40mm case, 20mm band, screw crown and back, Seiko's offshoot NH35A movement that hacks and hand winds, and yes there is sufficient lume. and yes their other watch designs make me laugh too, but not the Pro Diver Series in 40mm
> 
> The Invicta 9404 is inbound for $56USD


Looking to pick up one of these Invicta Divers myself. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ER-95 said:


> Looking to pick up one of these Invicta Divers myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9404S...011&keywords=9404syb&refinements=p_89:Invicta

ER-95,

Seriously for $56 this watch can not be beat. Also, if it was not a good watch, the modders would not use it. I've been nothing but impressed with my 8926OB. This one is essentially the same watch. It's just cosmetically different.

Go for it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ER-95 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocat said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9404S...011&keywords=9404syb&refinements=p_89:Invicta
> 
> ER-95,
> 
> ...


I just ordered the 8926OB, looks classy and it'll be my first automatic. It has a Seiko movement I
believe so it should be wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ER-95 said:


> I just ordered the 8926OB, looks classy and it'll be my first automatic. It has a Seiko movement I
> believe so it should be wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 8926OB is a good first choice. Nothing wrong with that one at all.

You will like it. Now since this is your first auto there are things to keep in mind.

It is not quartz. So you have a few choices, Wear it a lot to keep the NH35A wound up. If you don't wear it much due to rotation, unscrew the crown and wind it for 30 seconds to a minute each day. This will keep it running for longer periods when not worn much. That is what I do. Or do like I do with my Seiko's and Orients. Let them run down and then give them a good shake back and forth for about 30 seconds, set the time, day, and date, then just wear it.

It is not quartz so accuracy will not be even as good as an F-91.

Also, it will not have Seiko Monster lume. But the lume works and it does last. Just keep in mind the lume is there to see the hands in a very dark environment.

The bracelet is very good, solid links but hollow end links. Still a very bracelet nonetheless. Forget all the junk you've read on Invicta's QC. In the Pro Diver Line the QC is up there with Seiko, Citizen, and the like.

Enjoy it.


----------



## ER-95 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocat said:


> The 8926OB is a good first choice. Nothing wrong with that one at all.
> 
> You will like it. Now since this is your first auto there are things to keep in mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rocat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Had and sold my Burton rangeman because - well, I finished my big snowboarding trip. 

Just got this beauty. Honestly I never though I'd ever wear anything but black or steel in my wrist. But wearing white and now green has been a lot of fun!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

The GW-5000 was my first G but gave it to my brother. Shortly after, i bought a GW-M5610BC-1JF to replace it but i don't appreciate it as much as i'd like to. I miss the screwback, the bracelet is already broken and negative display is definitely not for me.
I need a good G in my life so i bought this:










This will be my definitive G-Shock and i went non-solar because solar batteries will be impossible to find in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## CK89101 (Dec 30, 2015)

Both US models. Though the white/light gray Gulfmaster is making me nervous with keeping it clean, looks so awesome in that color though and with the positive screen. Torn between which one to get first! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Negative display GWF-1000 Frogman. Whatever color it is going to be. Whenever it is going to be made.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

And this is #2 of my JDM kick. A couple more on the way over the next week or so. Depending on shipping etc.










Have wanted a king for a while. Finally came across a deal on a new one I could not pass up. Love it so far!!

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

1 x non-black atomic, non sunrise-purple Frogman, the bottom line being it cannot be more expensive than my MTG-G1000D.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> And this is #2 of my JDM kick. A couple more on the way over the next week or so. Depending on shipping etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool one JSM9872  So easy to read and neat looking as well  congrats & enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool one JSM9872  So easy to read and neat looking as well  congrats & enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you Deepsea!!

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> 1 x non-black atomic, non sunrise-purple Frogman, the bottom line being it cannot be more expensive than my MTG-G1000D.


Should be the Navy then Nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Should be the Navy then Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I want, asked prices before new year but all quoted a lot higher than my MTG. Non-atomic ones are in the ballpark of MTG though. No deal, that's crazy ... :-(

Just a wishlist for now. No commitment until one exists which satisfy that requirement.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

JSM9872 said:


> And this is #2 of my JDM kick. A couple more on the way over the next week or so. Depending on shipping etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DIBS!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Got a DW-D5600P-1JF incoming from Rakuten!!! Time to change my signature now!!!!


----------



## Devastator01 (Jun 9, 2014)

this just came in the mail today ;-)


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

*PRW6000*

Not quite a Gshock but pretty excited about my PRW6000!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Devastator01 said:


> this just came in the mail today ;-)


Congratulations *Devastor01 *! Fantastic Rangeman ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: PRW6000*



anathema said:


> Not quite a Gshock but pretty excited about my PRW6000!
> 
> View attachment 6639746


Well bought *Jay ! :-!:-!:-!

*Welcome to the 'longest week of your life' ! :think: :-d:-d


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: PRW6000*



anathema said:


> Not quite a Gshock but pretty excited about my PRW6000!
> 
> View attachment 6639746


Great style, better than Gulfmaster and Mudmaster, in my opinion

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, Black negative


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: PRW6000*



fcasoli said:


> Great style, better than Gulfmaster and Mudmaster, in my opinion
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, Black negative


Yeah I'm really digging it. In person probably look even better!



JohnQFord said:


> Well bought *Jay ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> *Welcome to the 'longest week of your life' ! :think: :-d:-d


Yikes no kidding! Will be a knuckle biter to see when it gets here. Hey who knows maybe I get lucky and it is in country by Friday then out for delivery Tuesday!

JohnQFord is a great guy BTW been helping me like crazy through this whole Rakuten buying thing. First time!


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: PRW6000*

I've been waiting for a minimalistic G-Shock in matte black with black writing on the buttons. Hopefully it will come in 2016.


----------



## Tiguan (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: PRW6000*

Ive been searching for the G5600A (White) solar version for a while now. Don't really want to shell out 300 dollars for one. Hoping to get one soon.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: PRW6000*



Tiguan said:


> Ive been searching for the G5600A (White) solar version for a while now. Don't really want to shell out 300 dollars for one. Hoping to get one soon
> .
> View attachment 6645906


Welcome to the forum Tiguan. Good luck on your search ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> My GA100SD-8A arrived yesterday. I love the look of it. The color is a little lighter and less yellow than shown on the GShock web site, but I knew this was the case before buying it. The tinted positive LCDs are very readable. They can even be seen a tiny bit when using the dial light, especially if I use my hand as a mirror to cast some light downward. This watch is more comfortable than my GD120CM-5, which as far as I can tell is the same size. The strap on the GA100SD-8A seems softer and more flexible.
> 
> Unfortunately, the hour hand is misaligned more than I can live with. At 6 o'clock it's pretty obvious. The hour hand doesn't align with the marker until 3 or 4 minutes after the hour. Oddly, it seems a little better at 3/9 o'clock and not bad at 12 o'clock, but at 1 o'clock it's off about 4-5 minutes. There must be some kind of non-linearity in the geartrain, because the markers seem to be properly placed.
> 
> ...


I received the second GA100SD-8A four days ago. I had to buy it from a different vendor because the first one didn't have any more. The hour hand alignment is better on this one.

I was waiting for a sunny day (today) to take some pictures of it. The look makes me think of "Terminator meets Desert Storm." It's pretty cool. The black and light tan colors go together well. This one is a keeper.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming soon










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, Black negative


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have got a new Casio DW-5600E on its way. It should arrive within 48 hours. This will be my first Casio G-Shock for over 10 years. The picture below is a generic picture that I found on-line:


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Just bought this tonight. New G-Shock owner. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

A used Gw-6900BC (bought for the bracelet only actually-still not sure if I'll like the negative display) and a white 5600BL strap incoming for another 6900 i had. Then I'm done. I think. Probably. LOL

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It arrived yesterday!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Hey...that's mine


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Hey, that's mine! 


fcasoli said:


> Coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

My *PRW-6000Y-1JF *just came in the mail! Man it looks so nice. Much nicer in person even than the great pics! Here is my potato quality pic.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

anathema said:


> Just came in the mail! Man it looks so nice. Much nicer in person even than the great pics! Here is my potato quality pic.


The *PRW-6000Y-1JF *!!! Really, really nice Jay. Congratulations. :-!:-!:-!

Have fun in Mexico. b-)


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just leaving Japan.


----------



## anathema (Nov 8, 2008)

JohnQFord said:


> The *PRW-6000Y-1JF *!!! Really, really nice Jay. Congratulations. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Have fun in Mexico. b-)


Thanks! We'll see how beat up this thing gets! I'm too hard on my poor watches.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

So my DWD reached here today...but unfortunately ended up with Customs! 
Now I would have to shell out a hefty sum to get my watch back


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I may have one watch incoming. Can you guess what it is?


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Piowa said:


> I may have one watch incoming. Can you guess what it is?
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Rangeman or Mudmaster Gold & Black or MT-G

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Piowa said:


> I may have one watch incoming. Can you guess what it is?
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


1st Guess: *FROGMAN GWF-1000* :-!:-!:-!

2nd Guess: *BURTON RANGEMAN* :-!:-!:-!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Piowa said:


> I may have one watch incoming. Can you guess what it is?
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hard to guess, but I think it might be some kind of a frog.

BTW, I also have a watch incoming (actually, came already). Another guessing game? :-d


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> Rangeman or Mudmaster Gold & Black or MT-G





JohnQFord said:


> 1st Guess: *FROGMAN GWF-1000*
> 2nd Guess: *BURTON RANGEMAN*





cbkihong said:


> Hard to guess, but I think it might be some kind of a frog.


Unfortunately all answers are incorrect.
I had my friend's GWF-1000 for two weeks, but I didn't like it enough to buy it.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Unfortunately all answers are incorrect.
> I had my friend's GWF-1000 for two weeks, but I didn't like it enough to buy it.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Let's go with history then ... an Orange King !!! :think:


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Unfortunately all answers are incorrect.
> I had my friend's GWF-1000 for two weeks, but I didn't like it enough to buy it.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Swatch Scuba 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Let's go with history then ... an Orange King !!! :think:





fcasoli said:


> Swatch Scuba


Unfortunately all answers are incorrect, but go with the history. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Unfortunately all answers are incorrect, but go with the history.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Ok, it must be a GD400?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> Ok, it must be a GD400?


_Unfortunately all answers are incorrect.

_Go deeper into my watch history.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Mudman?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Piowa said:


> _Unfortunately all answers are incorrect.
> 
> _Go deeper into my watch history.
> 
> ...


GW-M5610?

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing incoming yet but considering three:

1) Rangeman in Camo Green or Black positive (wish there was a green positive)!
2) GD-350-8 (heard the buttons are mushy but like the look, input appreciated)
3) GW-5000-1JF -- is this still the 'king' of square g-shocks? I lost the first one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just bought G-7800-1. Nice price, nice condition, can't wait.


----------



## tassbg (Apr 28, 2014)

Today I received my first g-shock
GW M5610  i am so happy :-D


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Piowa said:


> Just bought G-7800-1. Nice price, nice condition, can't wait.


Wow, history indeed repeats itself for Piowa ... wondering when will be king's turn? Harder to forecast than weather :-d


----------



## tgdtown (Aug 23, 2012)

Late night shopping, lol. Pulled the trigger on my 1st Frogman 1000!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tgdtown said:


> Late night shopping, lol. Pulled the trigger on my 1st Frogman 1000!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh yes. Very nice. Bold start indeed  Pls post here

New Casio Frogman GWF 1000SR-4JF on the horizon 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2327794

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> Just bought G-7800-1. Nice price, nice condition, can't wait.


Big congrats Piowa 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

After two weeks I decided to change Mudmaster, from Gold to simply Black. 
Heavy look the Gold for me. 
Waiting the new...










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Just ordered a new G. This month is my birthday,so i gave myself a present in advance. Its classic,bulky,big,negative,multiband and black with wings and fakescrews that are falling off............ Any idea what it can be?









You are right! GW-7900. Found it in the UK for a good price. Free delivery too.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Been eyeing the SRP637 for a while now and was sitting on the fence as I wasn't sure this was my kind of watch.

Saw a good deal pop up last night so I have one on its way to me now! If I end up not liking it, I guess I could always flip it.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Was wanting an aviator and something on a bracelet for a while. Only made sense to get something that covered both. Really love the blue on this one!!










Pic came out terrible so I borrowed this one from Casio.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a second one of these incoming. ;-) (DW-5030C) I really wasn't looking to pickup another one, but I happened to come across a new one that I was able to get for just $145, which was WAY less than I paid for my 1st one. So, I had to jump on it like a pitbull on a poodle!! :-d

To me, this is right up there with the other favorite square that I own, the GW-5000.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> Was wanting an aviator and something on a bracelet for a while. Only made sense to get something that covered both. Really love the blue on this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Time4Playnow said:


> I have a second one of these incoming. ;-) (DW-5030C) I really wasn't looking to pickup another one, but I happened to come across a new one that I was able to get for just $145, which was WAY less than I paid for my 1st one. So, I had to jump on it like a pitbull on a poodle!! :-d
> 
> To me, this is right up there with the other favorite square that I own, the GW-5000.


Great catch JSM9872 & Time4Playnow   Enjoy  Will be kicking off 2016 pretty soon with a couple of fine arrivals in February  Stay put 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> Been eyeing the SRP637 for a while now and was sitting on the fence as I wasn't sure this was my kind of watch.
> 
> Saw a good deal pop up last night so I have one on its way to me now! If I end up not liking it, I guess I could always flip it.


Shipping was really quick! I received it this afternoon and my, the watch is gorgeous!

I would never have thought I'd like a watch like this.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Mudmaster should be here Monday-


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

Brimstone said:


> Mudmaster should be here Monday-


MM😍


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Have a DW-8400NK-3JR inbound from Japan


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Not a g-shock, but I'm expecting my f-105w tomorrow


----------



## bkbbk (Jan 27, 2016)

Keep simple. My next, GWM5610.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Said would only buy this in March. But I afraid it is going to be out of stock.. Got this for RM490 ( US$ 117 ) NEW. Waiting for it to be ship tomorrow. Amazon is selling $194. Now you see why I just had to get it now! I think the shops still has one in stock. Anyone interested?


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got this in from a fellow WUS member. The 1A model on a combo bracelet which I love. Super happy with it.










Also have something else on the way from another member. That one I won't reveal now, soon though hopefully.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Incoming.
Sold mine. Missed it like crazy.


----------



## CK89101 (Dec 30, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on a great price "new" that I couldn't pass up. Wasn't on my original "buy" list, but since getting a frog I needed that only other screw-back ♥. Should be here next Tuesday. Still have a white Gulfmaster on the list which I'll get closer to summer as I don't want to wear sleeves over it for any color transfer and a couple Seiko divers. The pink frog calls to me more and more who knows. Really trying to hold out for Baselworld to see what's on the horizon, but that isn't going so well.... I blame these forums...ugh.

Can't wait for this piece 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Have two more incoming, a Gw-610Bj and a g-011D, both for repair, i do hope i can get them back to life, because they are gorgeous


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Incoming.
> Sold mine. Missed it like crazy.
> View attachment 7105146


Oh wow that's one of the coolest around FJay Iceberg










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh wow that's one of the coolest around FJay Iceberg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


+1 - the BP is one of the coolest-looking froggies!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> +1 - the BP is one of the coolest-looking froggies!!!!


 kmbijit

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's been a long time.....since I bought any G's, and the first time for Pro Treks!

This is pretty much my wish list from last year, so I'm playing catch up lol.










GW-9400FBJ-4JR KOBE










GW-9401KJ-3JR










GWG-1000-1A9



















Pro Treks

PRW-3100G-3JR




























PRW-6000SG-3JR



















Time4Playnow, these Pro Treks are your fault (at least that's what I told my lady lol)

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Fabulous Mrcooka1  Wow! Superb yellow Mudmaster, awesome Rangers and Protreks! Great taste all the way  Enjoy  One of your choices will be in my collection soon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous Mrcooka1  Wow! Superb yellow Mudmaster, awesome Rangers and Protreks! Great taste all the way  Enjoy  One of your choices will be in my collection soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks DSD! I'm pretty sure through process of elimination which one you're gunning for.....but I won't tell anybody lol 

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok got it. This is really a small G-shock. Almost wears like at baby-g and look really small despite its 46mm size..


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous Mrcooka1  Wow! Superb yellow Mudmaster, awesome Rangers and Protreks! Great taste all the way  Enjoy  One of your choices will be in my collection soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I want to guess as well ... the one outside Protrek that you don't now have.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello everyone. A few more watches came in this week. Here they are. ..









Ordered this one last night









And hopefully I'll be able to get this one soon. If my "better half" gives me permission.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Oops, just found your mooncake photo and apparently I forgot you already have an earth ranger. Protrek then.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I thought I had bought enough watches in 2015, but lo and behold I kept seeing bargains and following WUS every day and I have splurged again. Here are the watches I've snagged this year.






























I'm also signed up for two watches from the 1st Aviateur Kickstater campaign.


----------



## BerlinG-Fan (Aug 31, 2014)

I didnt buy a new G-Shock in 2 Years but now I had the itch again and bought 2 right away... ;(
The GD400 is great, feels very sturdy and is super comfortable to wear. The negative Display is a better one, good to read. I Like the Bull Bars.
The Rangeman arrived yesterday and is my first "higher" priced G-Shock. It took me a while to understand all the functions (still didnt get everything..). It looks great, wears great. My only concern are the Horror Stories about broken lugs. I`m sure it can take a beating as well. Anyway the GD400 feels a bit sturdier to me.


----------



## jay_dub (Dec 7, 2013)

Just arrived yesterday was a GD-350, and I'm sure I'll order that red Mudmaster as soon as it's available and I can scratch the funds. I can't wait for that one.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

no comments...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Piowa said:


> no comments...
> 
> View attachment 7178722
> 
> ...


you sir, need a wife! Or if you already do... A nagging wife  jk jk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

It's here. Sweet emotions!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

kcohS-G said:


> you sir, need a wife! Or if you already do... A nagging wife  jk jk


no comments...


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> It's here. Sweet emotions!


Nice Jay!!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Piowa said:


> no comments...
> 
> View attachment 7178722
> 
> ...


"History repeats itself"
"You made history"


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Got this really weird G, but to be honest in person and on the wrist, feels pretty good, it's different! Supposed not to work, but if you fit everything in the proper order, and do the famous ac reset, that it is! Feels so good to see a watch coming back to life  
By the way, any of you, have any idea how the bezel of this g-011 is removed!? It needs some love and care, and to do that I need to disassemble it!


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Got this one in last night from another member. Had it. Sold it. Missed it so rebought it. Sold it missed it again. So here we are again haha.










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hello everyone. A few more watches came in this week. Here they are. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello all.. I've gotten two more since my last post.one came in on Monday and the ga110ne was just delivered. By the way my wife said HELL NOOOO to the Coca Cola limited edition. Lol. Costs too much.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## torgny (Jan 8, 2016)

I have acquired all my G-Shocks (three so far) during 2016. The fourth, a GW-5000 is on its way. I take full responsibility for the first two. The subsequent ones are totally f17's fault. Damn you! Well, this will be the last one. I promise.


Honestly.






The GX-56-1B is rather...


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm set for the moment, with two recent additions -- Rangeman 9400-1 and GW-5000-1JF. Love the features of the Rangeman and how it syncs every night without difficulty. Love the solidity and understated good looks of the 5000.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

torgny said:


> I have acquired all my G-Shocks (three so far) during 2016. The fourth, a GW-5000 is on its way. I take full responsibility for the first two. The subsequent ones are totally f17's fault. Damn you! promise.*Well, this will be the last one. I promise.*
> 
> *Honestly.*
> 
> ...



View attachment 7236362


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ricardomfs said:


> By the way, any of you, have any idea how the bezel of this g-011 is removed!? It needs some love and care, and to do that I need to disassemble it!


When you replaced the battery, did you remove the bracelet and those resin "end links?" If it's anything like the MTG-(M)900 and GW-(M)500 series watches, those screws hold the bracelet on AND help keep the bezel in place. They're discussed a little more here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/changing-battery-g-shock-4762-a-801528.html


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Ordered a nice Databank from the mid-90's,i believe its from that era not much info on the net. Its a full titanium DB-100T. Its a used one,but i looks to be in a pretty nice shape. I think its a nice Casio. New to me.

















Cool or not cool....?


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Mike K said:


> When you replaced the battery, did you remove the bracelet and those resin "end links?" If it's anything like the MTG-(M)900 and GW-(M)500 series watches, those screws hold the bracelet on AND help keep the bezel in place. They're discussed a little more here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/changing-battery-g-shock-4762-a-801528.html


This is in fact the most weird G I ever seen, I did manage to get all apart, but by the simple method of removing all buttons and you are forced to remove them, to remove the bezel! so the only thing holding the bezel is just the side plastics, they are independent, one for each side, and those plastics are hold to the case by two screws there is not a single screw holding the metal bezel! I forgot to take pictures, but I will do because it's coming apart again, and that can help someone else in the future! 
By the way, I think a good impact with something, that bezel can it fact come off!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

SGW-450 
Next week, cost 70 €, beautiful to use swimming, in my small garden and to preserve Mudmaster and Rangeman in hard situation










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

DW-8030









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Around summer my next g-shock could be one of following



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Forestrunner (Feb 29, 2016)

New GSET-30-1DR G-Shock 30th Anniversary Set at $264 USD.

Sure can not wait and it is through a proper dealership Will post Photos when it arrives next week


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

I cannot believe im still posting here. Been so good for almost a year. But it's over now.
1. Got GWF-1000BP. Had one but sold it. Life was not the same without. So, it's a must have.









2. Kind hooked up on Froggy now. (Only 3rd and 5th Generations). This is second watch that i have. New and ready to be freshly dyed. 
Many pics. Very exciting!

































































3. Not pics yet. But something square and transparent on it's way. Pics later.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Happy Monday everyone. . Here's my new addition.. I think I overpaid for this watch but it's my first numbered g-shock. 
GA110TS1A4JS....









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Happy Monday everyone. . Here's my new addition.. I think I overpaid for this watch but it's my first numbered g-shock.
> GA110TS1A4JS....
> 
> 
> ...


Love the honeycomb pattern on the band....looks nice.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks. It does look sweet, doesn't it. 

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

kmbijit said:


> Love the honeycomb pattern on the band....looks nice.


I agree, the honeycomb is cool and the orange/ grey color combo is very slick.
Nice watch!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

If things continue as they are.......probably a divorce and/or a mental breakdown! :-d


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

PRW7000 for Xmas in July

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Dw5600eg. Finally found one thats only a few bucks more than the $40 dw5600e. This would be my last and final watch. Finito!


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

kcohS-G said:


> Dw5600eg. Finally found one thats only a few bucks more than the $40 dw5600e. This would be my last and final watch. Finito!


The gold display background on that one is beautiful! Some of my favorites have that gold display background. It looks so nice!


----------



## torgny (Jan 8, 2016)

kcohS-G said:


> This would be my last and final watch. Finito!


Amen!


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Just snatched up a mint condition GF-8250CM-2DR on the 'bay.
Have been drooling over this one since I first saw DSD's in a WRUW thread
Can't wait until she arrives


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

koiom said:


> Just snatched up a mint condition GF-8250CM-2DR on the 'bay.
> Have been drooling over this one since I first saw DSD's in a WRUW thread
> Can't wait until she arrives


Coooool  glad that I could inspire you a bit  Great score  Looking forward to the arrival

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Coooool  glad that I could inspire you a bit  Great score  Looking forward to the arrival
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Are you kidding, everything you post in WRUW threads is an inspiration! :-!
Be advised that I'm blaming you when my missus rolls her eyes at me on its arrival ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

koiom said:


> Are you kidding, everything you post in WRUW threads is an inspiration! :-!
> Be advised that I'm blaming you when my missus rolls her eyes at me on its arrival ;-)


Oh thanks for the kind words  Yes pls blame me - and tell your missus about the guy in HK 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Happy Monday everyone. . Here's my new addition.. I think I overpaid for this watch but it's my first numbered g-shock.
> GA110TS1A4JS....
> 
> 
> ...


Another one was just delivered. I've wanted the GD-100HC for a while now. . FINALLY GOT IT. . YESSSSSSSSSSS!









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Recently acquired DW-8600 Fisherman


----------



## abadacus (Mar 11, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ahwrH


Incoming because the bands are way too big for me so I'm waiting for my recently purchased tools to arrive so I can re size them. Silver one is a gift, and no, I didn't pay RRP


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

G-8900DGK is incoming


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just received this old G a few days ago


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Hamilton Field 38mm Auto





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

oz2124 said:


> Just received this old G a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 7426242


Oz2124; incredible! I'm waiting for a DW5600C-9cv too from Brazil; order it one month ago and nothing... Five days ago ordered the straps from Spain and got it yesterday!! Brazilian post service is.... Hope It arrives this week









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

As of now, 2 Vratislavias


----------



## oz2124 (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope you will receive it soon Pachoe.
dw5600c series is awesome 



Pachoe said:


> Oz2124; incredible! I'm waiting for a DW5600C-9cv too from Brazil; order it one month ago and nothing... Five days ago ordered the straps from Spain and got it yesterday!! Brazilian post service is.... Hope It arrives this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Update finally arrived! Two deliveries at once. My kind of day. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

mooncameras said:


> Update finally arrived! Two deliveries at once. My kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be careful with the strap on the Hamilton. I have the same one and the strap came away and I dropped the watch. It has to do with the pins being tight inside the strap. If you knock the strap it can dislodge the pin. I have put the watch on a zulu. Problem solved.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

randb said:


> Just be careful with the strap on the Hamilton. I have the same one and the strap came away and I dropped the watch. It has to do with the pins being tight inside the strap. If you knock the strap it can dislodge the pin. I have put the watch on a zulu. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Ok great thanks for the heads up. Appreciated, save me a mishaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migganimon (Feb 18, 2013)

Just received a Suunto Core Dusk Grey and I'm on the hunt for a MKII Nassau or Sinn 356. Thinking about the new Black Bay 36 as well


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got in something totally uncharacteristic for me. Mostly because it's not a G Shock but it's a great looking watch IMO.










It's a Luminox 3081.BO. Started looking at them a little bit ago and found a great deal on this one so I pulled the trigger.

Next purchases will be some of the newly announced G or Pro Trek models I would suspect haha.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Me again. No one else is buying watches haha!?

Was looking for something a little smaller as all my recent G purchases have been large, a mud master, a 1000 frog, and a king. Decided on a GW-9110-1JF Gulfman and so far I love it. The size is just right and I think it's a great looking watch with the red accents.










Also have bullbars on the way from jay and kays so we will see how it looks with those then they get here.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got a GW5000 that gets a lot of wrist time but just ordered a green Rangeman GW9400. This will be my first time with one of the larger watches but I can see myself wearing it all summer long. Now I just need to wait on the postman...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Semper Jeep said:


> I've got a GW5000 that gets a lot of wrist time but just ordered a green Rangeman GW9400. This will be my first time with one of the larger watches but I can see myself wearing it all summer long. Now I just need to wait on the postman...


The Rangeman is my first preference, and the olive negative is awesome!


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

Thinking to get a GWG1000 or a new protrek👌 choices choices 😥

Grtz


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> Just got in something totally uncharacteristic for me. Mostly because it's not a G Shock but it's a great looking watch IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Luminox 3081.BO should be able to withstand the punishment like a G-Shock and it sure looks like it could for those in doubt. I like it!


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> Me again. No one else is buying watches haha!?
> 
> Was looking for something a little smaller as all my recent G purchases have been large, a mud master, a 1000 frog, and a king. Decided on a GW-9110-1JF Gulfman and so far I love it. The size is just right and I think it's a great looking watch with the red accents.
> 
> ...


It scream car racing to me with the red sorta checkered flag motif and that is a good thing!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Another Vintage incoming...the DW9400 thermometer. On the downside, I am downsizing. A couple of my Gs will soon see a listing on F29. 
Not sure what's with the japanese text in the EL, could this be some limited edition?


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

This one arrived today


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Picking up my first ever Vostok Scuba Dude off the Sales forum. |>

It should be here by weeks end.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

kmbijit said:


> Another Vintage incoming...the DW9400 thermometer. On the downside, I am downsizing. A couple of my Gs will soon see a listing on F29.
> Not sure what's with the japanese text in the EL, could this be some limited edition?
> 
> View attachment 7604626


Pleasantly surprised to discover, this 9400 belongs to a fellow WUS'er and was duly restored barely 4 weeks ago!!! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f94/g-shock-dw-9400-restored-2951938.html#post27563802


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

fcasoli:
The good Lord willin, and the IRS Refund Eagle flying, the Casio GW 56.
Gotta keep up with the Family G Shock nut (my SIL) he just got one of the
GW56s.

X Traindriver


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

I have this one that arrived on Monday, and it was a faulty watch that doesnt hold charge, waiting for the sun to come up to see if it will hold the charge! But I disassemble it to fix an sticky mode button, and for my surprise this one has a flex cable like those watches that have sensors incorporated! Does any of you know what that serves for? I wasn't able to disassemble the all watch because one spring that holds the strap is not coming out, it was messed up previously!


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Another one arrived today, it was a new old stock dw - 8400, and it was in a drawer among another watches, and during the years, haze into the screen, white spots of resin rot start to appear, but after a good clean, I never touched such a soft bezel, to be honest, and it was a pita to remove that haze, but at the end it turned just amazing, definitely one of my favorites, they just don't do it like this, such a massive watch, love it!

When it arrived with just the hexagon plastic box, not shown it the pic 









And the final result


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That cable is your connection for the solar panel to send the charge to the battery. Be careful with that. The newer solar watches use the gold colored springs which allows the module to come right out



ricardomfs said:


> I have this one that arrived on Monday, and it was a faulty watch that doesnt hold charge, waiting for the sun to come up to see if it will hold the charge! But I disassemble it to fix an sticky mode button, and for my surprise this one has a flex cable like those watches that have sensors incorporated! Does any of you know what that serves for? I wasn't able to disassemble the all watch because one spring that holds the strap is not coming out, it was messed up previously!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well guys, after much thought (and a nice tax refund incoming) I decided to go all in on this one!! I had already been planning to buy very few watches this year, and now that number is down to just one more --- this one. 

No telling when exactly I will get it... it has not shipped yet. Hopefully it will arrive within the next 2 weeks. :-! I have not seen one of these in-person, but hopefully when it arrives I will be as impressed as I expect to be.

Thanks to Arizona Fine Time for the photo. (and actually, for the watch too - that is where I am getting it from!)


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Rocat said:


> That cable is your connection for the solar panel to send the charge to the battery. Be careful with that. The newer solar watches use the gold colored springs which allows the module to come right out


But this one also have those Springs mate, two gold one that connect the module to the solar panel, that's my confusion, what is that! But I could be wrong!


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well guys, after much thought (and a nice tax refund incoming) I decided to go all in on this one!! I had already been planning to buy very few watches this year, and now that number is down to just one more --- this one.
> 
> No telling when exactly I will get it... it has not shipped yet. Hopefully it will arrive within the next 2 weeks. :-! I have not seen one of these in-person, but hopefully when it arrives I will be as impressed as I expect to be.
> 
> Thanks to Arizona Fine Time for the photo. (and actually, for the watch too - that is where I am getting it from!)


Wow!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Seiko 5 my new obsession










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well guys, after much thought (and a nice tax refund incoming) I decided to go all in on this one!! I had already been planning to buy very few watches this year, and now that number is down to just one more --- this one.
> 
> No telling when exactly I will get it... it has not shipped yet. Hopefully it will arrive within the next 2 weeks. :-! I have not seen one of these in-person, but hopefully when it arrives I will be as impressed as I expect to be.
> 
> Thanks to Arizona Fine Time for the photo. (and actually, for the watch too - that is where I am getting it from!)


Very very nice Time4Playnow. It's a great one. Top notch  Enjoy the wait  Regarding your pledge - well wait until I get my Froggy's


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

ricardomfs said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > That cable is your connection for the solar panel to send the charge to the battery. Be careful with that. The newer solar watches use the gold colored springs which allows the module to come right out
> ...


What's the exact model of that G? It looks like a GW300 / GW500 cousin. At the 12 o'clock position is the atomic radio antenna, so that cable could be the connection between the antenna and the module. Just my guess though, not 100% sure.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well guys, after much thought (and a nice tax refund incoming) I decided to go all in on this one!! I had already been planning to buy very few watches this year, and now that number is down to just one more --- this one.


Amazing watch! Very excited and happy for you. That is one exquisite watch. So nice looking, high quality materials, and high tech.

If it is only 1 this year, that is the perfect 1 for sure!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

My fist g-shock related incoming would be... *drum rolls*
A back case gasket for my leaking gw-6900... Sigh... X_x hopefully it came in the next week or two. Can't find any local seller that carries it, while taking it to service center would be impossible since it's hydroed LOL

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Arrives Wednesday ! 








Arrives who knows when, hopefully soon








Arriving Tuesday


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ordered a GW-9300CM on eBay. Sold out quite quickly here, so had to order one from abroad. Searching for a 'long' time and finally found one for a decent price.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This one just arrived today. GW7900RD...









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Track40 (Sep 28, 2010)

hopefully it won't be long before my gwg-1000rd-4ajf is on a plane!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Ordered a GW-9300CM on eBay. Sold out quite quickly here, so had to order one from abroad. Searching for a 'long' time and finally found one for a decent price.


Nice catch


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Got to buy an exact copy of the first watch i ever owned in NOS condition. A swatch gb717 "the burglar" (technically not really my first watch, but this was the first watch that i really wanted)

i can still remember when i was 14, choosing this bland colored swatch among the hundreds of colorful swatch watches (colorful swatches was the "thing" back then) I guess my taste in picking watch colors never did change. The original already went to watch heaven, so when i saw this on ebay, i immediately bid on it and luckily won. This will be stored and maybe someday, i'll give it to one of my kids. I can already foresee what my kids will say: "A plastic quartz watch as a heirloom?"


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Came in today 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

GWM5610-1 - Due sometime Thursday


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Marlin









cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Came in today
> 
> g9300
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not sure why, but this was very popular among the Teaching Assistants (Grad Students) for Gen Chem. Always, figured I had my G9000 Mudmasters because I'm in undergrad - also personal preference . Awesome watch, though :-!



Piowa said:


> Marlin
> 
> View attachment 7685970
> 
> ...


Wow, looks awesome! That little marlin on it is a great touch b-). I bet it would look great w/ a black & blue color combination strap


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Waiting this weekend


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally got my package from pacpart. Dispatched at march 22nc, arrived April 5th. I'd say it's quite fast!
Off course always got spares just in case i screwed it again - and to get my shipping cost worth LOL.
Also got some strap adapter. Here i am expecting 4 pairs of it but in actuality it comes in 4 pieces, which only made it two pair LOL


























I type butter on mah phon


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Waiting for my GD100WW-7 that should arrive early next week. My first white G-shock!










Picture borrowed from this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/one-last-look-tranquil-gd100ww-7-a-724003.html


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> This one just arrived today. GW7900RD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey everyone. . Been a little busy since my last update..just wanted to share my new acquisitions..I've posted the first 2 in another thread. Couldn't hurt to post again.








And this one should be here Saturday. 








Have a great day everyone.

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well guys, after much thought (and a nice tax refund incoming) I decided to go all in on this one!! I had already been planning to buy very few watches this year, and now that number is down to just one more --- this one.
> 
> No telling when exactly I will get it... it has not shipped yet. Hopefully it will arrive within the next 2 weeks. :-! I have not seen one of these in-person, but hopefully when it arrives I will be as impressed as I expect to be.
> 
> Thanks to Arizona Fine Time for the photo. (and actually, for the watch too - that is where I am getting it from!)


Finally it has shipped!! :-! Unfortunately do not yet have a delivery date. But it will most likely be Monday, meaning I probably won't actually have it until Tuesday. (will prob. miss the delivery and it will have a signature required)

But, that's still sooner than it might have been. Looking forward to seeing this one in person! 

* UPDATE: it is coming via UPS 2nd Day Air, and I was able to schedule a 2-hour delivery window on Monday....(for $8 - well worth it!). You can bet I'll be looking forward to seeing that brown truck then!!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey everyone. . Been a little busy since my last update..just wanted to share my new acquisitions..I've posted the first 2 in another thread. Couldn't hurt to post again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. it came in a day early. I was a little hesitant about this one. I've never been a ga100 fan. Purely an impulse buy.... but I must say that I am really liking this one. GA100MM-5A.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice pickups! Happy that you did end up getting that 6900WW. That new GA100 looks great too.



steelersfanVA said:


> Well.. it came in a day early. I was a little hesitant about this one. I've never been a ga100 fan. Purely an impulse buy.... but I must say that I am really liking this one. GA100MM-5A.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> Nice pickups! Happy that you did end up getting that 6900WW. That new GA100 looks great too.


Thanks bud. I'm glad I did as well. I think I do like the 6900ww a little more than the ga110. Lol.

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ordered from Creation Watches tonight. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## jev425 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got myself a GW6900BC and bought a resin band for it. I took off the steel/resin band but now trying to get the resin band on.....oh my...I can't seem to get that spring bar back into place. Every time I try I know I'm scratching the inside of where the band goes into!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Finally it has shipped!! :-! Unfortunately do not yet have a delivery date. But it will most likely be Monday, meaning I probably won't actually have it until Tuesday. (will prob. miss the delivery and it will have a signature required)
> 
> But, that's still sooner than it might have been. Looking forward to seeing this one in person!
> 
> * UPDATE: it is coming via UPS 2nd Day Air, and I was able to schedule a 2-hour delivery window on Monday....(for $8 - well worth it!). You can bet I'll be looking forward to seeing that brown truck then!!


Delivery date was today. Love it! :-!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> Delivery date was today. Love it! :-!


That looks amazing, congrats! What do you think of it so far? How does it compare to the MTG?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> That looks amazing, congrats! What do you think of it so far? How does it compare to the MTG?


Thanks!! Much appreciated. I love it, but of course having just received it, I'll be in the honeymoon phase for awhile - probably a very long time. ;-)

I'll write many more comments next weekend, and no doubt include some comparing it to the MTG. For now I'll just say it is noticeably smaller than the MTG in diameter (or at least appears to be so, I have not measured them), although the thickness of it and the MTG seem to be about the same. But for me, the MR-G is probably the perfect size for the type of watch that it is. Has presence, but is not super huge.

Much more to follow next weekend..


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new watch! It looks beautiful! Look forward to seeing your views and comments on your new MRG!



Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks!! Much appreciated. I love it, but of course having just received it, I'll be in the honeymoon phase for awhile - probably a very long time. ;-)
> 
> I'll write many more comments next weekend, and no doubt include some comparing it to the MTG. For now I'll just say it is noticeably smaller than the MTG in diameter (or at least appears to be so, I have not measured them), although the thickness of it and the MTG seem to be about the same. But for me, the MR-G is probably the perfect size for the type of watch that it is. Has presence, but is not super huge.
> 
> Much more to follow next weekend..


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks!! Much appreciated. I love it, but of course having just received it, I'll be in the honeymoon phase for awhile - probably a very long time. ;-)
> 
> I'll write many more comments next weekend, and no doubt include some comparing it to the MTG. For now I'll just say it is noticeably smaller than the MTG in diameter (or at least appears to be so, I have not measured them), although the thickness of it and the MTG seem to be about the same. But for me, the MR-G is probably the perfect size for the type of watch that it is. Has presence, but is not super huge.
> 
> Much more to follow next weekend..


Look forward to reading more of your thought on it. Haven't seen the MTG in person yet, none of the shops here have it in stock yet, so I'll have to rely on your thoughts on how they compare


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

New Arrival :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> New Arrival :-!
> 
> View attachment 7766602


Very nice


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

1st time in this thread for me, I thought I'd share two recent purchases yet to arrive. Both photos from the sellers' listings on ebay.

DW-8700:



Two "deadstock/NOS" Casiotrons:


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Just arrived


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

kingma15 said:


> Just arrived


Nice! I like the green model of this watch too!


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

sodamonkey said:


> Nice! I like the green model of this watch too!


I have to be honest, I think I like all of the versions of this watch!

It feels nice on and has a nice large display and really strong light.

I plan to wear it everyday for the next little while and write up a detailed review.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Working on my purple puzzle.
This one straight from Japan. Yahoo-o-o-o!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Working on my purple puzzle.
> This one straight from Japan. Yahoo-o-o-o!


Excellent catch Jay


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kingma15 said:


> Just arrived


Looks cool  Nice arrival


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Looks cool  Nice arrival


Thanks. I am liking it so far.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's my new "child". Just Picked it up today off of offerup for $25! And it's practically new. 









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## jev425 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got the M100F and replaced the bezel(green lettering) with a complete black one and I think it looks better. Positive 6900 and two of my 6900BC's, one with bracelet and one with resin band I replaced sitting pretty:-!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello folks. My addiction is getting worse by the day. Lol. I just picked up 2 more G's today.







this first one I know NOTHING about. My wife found it at a garage sale yesterday. Originally he wanted $60 for it. She talked him down to $35. Granted it's not in new condition but I think my lady did well. Am I correct in assuming that? 







and this one I purchased today off of Craigslist. $40!!! THIS WAS AN AWESOME WEEKEND! hope everyone enjoyed and had a safe weekend.

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

a stealth gulfmaster is heading my way. wanted a g-shock, ABC, and digi-analog watch. hopefully this will fit the bill!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Another one was delivered today. GW-M5610-1CR.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Just picked up black King Kong









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Good afternoon ladies & gents.... another one was delivered this afternoon. This one isn't for me though. I purchased this one for my mom for mother's day. Now, only if I could talk my wife or daughter into wearing one! Have a great evening.










sent from my Note Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Picked this one up on ebay. It was used. Slight ding on the bezel. I'll order a new one tonight and it'll look like new.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't have a pic yet. A gwn1000 stealth version is coming my way this week from Canada.
I already have the white version can't wait.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Some more red by the end of this week  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Really wanted to have a square in my collection. Went with the classic.










Great piece for work, etc.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenio3d (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopefully arriving tomorrow is a Certina DS Action in titanium.

Model C013.410.44.087.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenio3d (Mar 30, 2015)

I have planned to buy either a Tissot Seastar 1000 powermatic 80, a Laco/Steinhart Flieger or a Certina DS Powermatic 80.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

GA110BC-7A









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> Really wanted to have a square in my collection. Went with the classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great catch JSM9872  Pls plenty of shots later. Thanks for sharing. Stay put - should get my new red G by the end of this week or the week after


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

steelersfanVA said:


> GA110BC-7A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice steelerfanVA. Looking forward to it  Enjoy


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice steelerfanVA. Looking forward to it  Enjoy


Thank you. I received it today. I have one more coming in. GX-56. it should be here Wednesday. It was used but I got it for a good price. I ordered a replacement band and bezel from pacparts. Who knows how long it'll take for them to come in. 

sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Some more red by the end of this week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

she's finally here...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

808static said:


> she's finally here...
> 
> View attachment 7925898
> 
> ...


Great catch   Enjoy


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great catch   Enjoy


hahaha, i see what you did there! thanks!

i gotta say, after a couple of hours on my wrist, this is the most comfy g-shock strap i've ever worn. she's a definite keeper...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1080-8 Super Illuminator 2 LED bulbs and the best lume ever seen on a Casio new with tags for $49.99 including shipping.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> MTD-1080-8 Super Illuminator 2 LED bulbs and the best lume ever seen on a Casio new with tags for $49.99 including shipping.


Oh my.. Source, please? That sounds great! 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

domoon said:


> Oh my.. Source, please? That sounds great!
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


eBay, the seller in Utah had one more left yesterday.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Been wanting a square, lucky to score this.!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Purchased this gx-56 off ebay.. payed $100 for it.. now I'm waiting for the replacement band and bezel from pacparts. Watch was in pretty decent condition. .. BUT I'll never understand why some sellers ship out the watches they sell without cleaning them a little. Tad tacky! Lol.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Public Alias (Jul 10, 2011)

Just ordered a EQW-T630JD-1AJF from Sunknots!

It's my first analogue purchase in a while and WOW, I really didn't know an analogue could have all the functions of this watch! Solar, atomic, chrono, CDT, perpetual calendar, world time, alarm, it's like all the capabilities of a 3159 module in analogue form.

As a side note, does anyone know the lug width for these? I guess I'll be able to measure in a week or two, but I'd like to put a leather strap on it as soon as possible.


----------



## arsenio3d (Mar 30, 2015)

Got this the other day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenio3d (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

just got here. adjusted the bracelet. it's now officially the most comfy g-shock i own. sorry gulfmaster, there's a new sheriff in town...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

White Gulfmaster coming next week


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ordered a GW-9100 yesterday


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

New Mudman, lovely...


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I recently purchased this GWA-1100-1A3


----------



## jev425 (Jan 6, 2014)

808static said:


> just got here. adjusted the bracelet. it's now officially the most comfy g-shock i own. sorry gulfmaster, there's a new sheriff in town...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7960378&d=1461973936"]
> 
> ...


What model is that? Looks good


----------



## hishorology (Mar 16, 2016)

Hopefully an explorer


----------



## MidwestOris (Mar 27, 2015)

High schools ending and college starts this fall. Going to have one last right before I'm a poor student with bills, thinking of picking up an Omega Seamaster Pro, but I am very partial to the white dials. If you know of someone selling let me know


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Got the frogman as a sort-of Christmas present.

Now for the birthday I got the GW-5000 and a combi bracelet as a screwback companion to the frogman. I had it out to get some pictures and install the bracelet. Now it has to go back in the box until my birthday next month.














































Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

jev425 said:


> What model is that? Looks good


gwa-1000fc-1a4. highly recommended, the bracelet is ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

4 g-shocks in 2 months. this is becoming addictive. in order of purchasing...


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

Hasaf said:


> I recently purchased this GWA-1100-1A3


congrats! i love the g-shock aviation series, i feel it's highly underrated...


----------



## LankyOrangutan (Jun 21, 2013)

These two just turned up accidentally. No idea how that happened. Honest


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This just came today. After buying the standard DW5600E-1V not long ago and remembering why I love squares, I had to have an all blacked out one with negative display.

So this happened, the DW5600BB. And of course I put bull bars on it.










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This one was just delivered.. LOV-11A-7A lovers edition.. maybe I'll search for its counterpart in the near future.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Bought this to replace my Mudmaster..


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Odie said:


> Bought this to replace my Mudmaster..


I did the same move to replace my Gulf master.... 
Excellent choice!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> This just came today. After buying the standard DW5600E-1V not long ago and remembering why I love squares, I had to have an all blacked out one with negative display.
> 
> So this happened, the DW5600BB. And of course I put bull bars on it.
> 
> ...


Looks very cool JSM9872   Enjoy and Pls plenty of shots


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My next is the New 4 sensors Gulfmaster 2016.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey everyone.. here's my new addition. I've wanted it for awhile..but was too cheap to get it. Lol. Finally gave in.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Another frog


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

New Arrival!

Yes, I already had a DW6630B which I had modded into a 6600 of sorts, but that had a dead EL, so what the heck! It was a spontaneous bid and I bagged it unexpectedly. 
The package just arrived today and by a lucky coincidence, it turned out to be the relatively hard-to-get DW-6600-1V, as opposed to the DW-6600C-1V, which is more easy to come across. Though strictly speaking, the only difference between the 2 models is a brighter backlight without the "G" decal on the 6600-1V.


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

This one came today









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This one arrived last night. GA110BR... I've wanted it for over a year. Finally got it.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

So this just came in today from another WUS member (great transaction). I was looking at one in the private sales forum a while back, hesitated on it, missed out, and then kind of forgot about it for a while. Then this one showed up there and I had to have it.










Came with original box and papers which I was happy about. Also got spare resin for it. Absolutely love the size and overall look of it. Very nice piece.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great news JSM9872  Enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My actual dream, waiting GULFMASTER 4 sensors, is


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> My actual dream, waiting GULFMASTER 4 sensors, is


Looks damn cooooool


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

$3 Leather-ish nato incoming... Watch however, is still to be ordered.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming soon, my choice is red instead of yellow


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Delivered today.. GA-110B-2 limited.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey folks..I've ordered three more G's.







Marcelo Burlon 2016 GA100MRB-1A Limited Edition







g7900RF.
I will post pics once they arrive. Have a great day everyone.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey people..I received two of the five I've ordered.







GLX-6900X-2DR







GA-100MRB-1ACR Marcelo Burlon County of Milan ...

Now I'm waiting for the G-Shock x Manhattan Portage DW6900MP-1








G-6900-kg








And the g7900-rf.. it cleared customs yesterday. Hopefully it'll be here on Monday.








Have a great weekend everyone. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

From virtual...



kcohS-G said:


> $3 Leather-ish nato incoming... Watch however, is still to be ordered.


To reality...










aaaaanndddd.... I kinda like it... but not the kind of like when it was still in my head  some things are better left to the imagination lol


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

GW-5000


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Just won this on ebay.. now I'm going to buy a replacement band and bezel to make it all nice and shinny. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

steelersfanVA said:


> Just won this on ebay.. now I'm going to buy a replacement band and bezel to make it all nice and shinny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done  You're on a roll steelersfanVA  Thanks for sharing  and hopefully you will get the spare parts Good luck to you

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks. I really need to slow down! But I'm weak. Lol. I did find a new band and bezel set.. UNFORTUNATELY it cost me $125. But I had to get them. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Arrived today


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

15th King, 6th Orange one.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Jan 8, 2016)

Just ordered a GW-M5610-1


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

The dw6900FSMP just arrived.. I'm loving the black and red. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Owned this one, twice. Sold both of them. Happened to look at them on Amazon the other day and the price was fantastic, way lower than I would have ever thought for brand new. So 2 days later here it is!!










Haven't even taken the time to set it yet haha.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> Owned this one, twice. Sold both of them. Happened to look at them on Amazon the other day and the price was fantastic, way lower than I would have ever thought for brand new. So 2 days later here it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy  Congrats JSM9872

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks to Starscream's post [June Releases] ... it's ordered:

*G-Shock GAX-100MB-3JF*


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Jan 8, 2016)

firedfromthecircus said:


> Just ordered a GW-M5610-1


It's here. 



















Very happy with it.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

firedfromthecircus said:


> It's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup.. hey, does your auto El work? I purchased one about 2 months ago and just noticed yesterday that mine doesn't.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Jan 8, 2016)

steelersfanVA said:


> Nice pickup.. hey, does your auto El work? I purchased one about 2 months ago and just noticed yesterday that mine doesn't.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


Cheers.
It doesn't work after you switch it on? They do say it only works if it's dark enough and it turns itself off after a period of time, but I tested mine in daylight and it worked OK. Switched it off again now.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

firedfromthecircus said:


> Cheers.
> It doesn't work after you switch it on? They do say it only works if it's dark enough and it turns itself off after a period of time, but I tested mine in daylight and it worked OK. Switched it off again now.


I guess I got myself a faulty one. It's no big deal though. It's not a function I really care for.. besides, I got it new for $50.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Two more came in today. I just couldn't pass up the G-7900. This model was the first g-shock I purchased about 3 years ago. Unfortunately I sold it AND REGRETTED IT SINCE.. I'm glad I got it back ( is not the same one I sold).









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*And so it starts again ! o| :-d









Just ordered:









*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> *And so it starts again ! o| :-d
> 
> View attachment 8320098
> 
> ...


You open a new history... My congratulations


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My next? 
Maybe this one...


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

JohnQFord said:


> *And so it starts again ! o| :-d
> 
> View attachment 8320098
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

brvheart said:


> Ditto


Ditto the red one.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Today feels like Christmas. Lol. Got home from work and had two packages waiting for me.. my new watch and replacement parts FINALLY arrived.








I've wanted this watch for a few years now. I think I'll wear it once or twice before I switch out the old bezel, bands,etc for the new ones.. have a great weekend everyone.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

huwp said:


> Ditto the red one.


ribit ribit!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming next week from United States


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> *And so it starts again ! o| :-d
> 
> View attachment 8320098
> 
> ...


That's a belter Greg  Absolute wonderful news   Yeah life is a circle and the G Shock journey starts all over again  Enjoy. Life is good


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Today feels like Christmas. Lol. Got home from work and had two packages waiting for me.. my new watch and replacement parts FINALLY arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I changed out the everything on this watch. Man, switching out the g (light) button SUCKED..LOL. looks brand new now. 









Oh.. the wife found this at a goodwill this morning.. she thought I would want it... WHAT WOULD I DO WITH THIS! LOLOLOL









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## tebeve (Apr 27, 2016)

Last month I got my GW-9400BJ-1JF in. I love it.... but.... I wondered, is the neg display really what I want? I mean, it's my 3rd G with a neg display so I knew what I was in for, but is it really what I wanted from this watch? So yesterday I ordered a GW-9400J-1JF just to see which I actually like better. I figure, worst case I just flip the one I like least... best case, I love then both and have 2 great / slightly identical Rangeman in my collection! Ha, knowing me, I'll keep 'em both! 

This will be the 3rd ranger I add to my G-Shock family... love this watch! We'll see in a few days!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

F
R
O
G 
M
A
N



Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> F
> R
> O
> G
> ...


Congratulations ! :-!

Which Frogman might that be ? [Picture or it didn't happen] ! :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations ! :-!
> 
> Which Frogman might that be ? [Picture or it didn't happen] ! :think:


Once arrived plenty of pictures of course  Not now!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations ! :-!
> 
> Which Frogman might that be ? [Picture or it didn't happen] ! :think:


Let me guess ... ICERC Frogman 2016! I guess DSD has placed the order somewhere already!!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

YES!!!! I knew it would not be long!! Congrats!!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> F
> R
> O
> G
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Once arrived plenty of pictures of course  Not now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


The other Froggy threads are just containing too many discouraging posts - so better posting here first


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> Let me guess ... ICERC Frogman 2016! I guess DSD has placed the order somewhere already!!


NOooo ... that's July. :think:

You know DSD will show up with fraternal twins ... *SURPRISE !* ... one will be black & one will have blue accents ! b-) :-!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Right now, this Ranger is exploring it's way amidst post offices and trying find it's way to reach me!!! :-db-)


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

kmbijit said:


> Right now, this Ranger is exploring it's way amidst post offices and trying find it's way to reach me!!! :-db-)
> 
> View attachment 8357730


Congratulations ! It will find you ... they don'r call it 'Rangeman' for nothing ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations ! It will find you ... they don'r call it 'Rangeman' for nothing ! :-!:-!:-!


And it found me!!!!! :-!
Posing now on my wrist with a fellow 9400!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A replacement band and bezel set for my DW-6900-F5 desert camo from Japan. My current bezel has resin rot and has started to crack so this is great timing (although I'm going to glue it for as long as I can get away with it).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on this beastie.


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on this one. The color combination is striking.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Newest arrival. Pickup later today

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Newest arrival. Pickup later today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Tom, I'm sure you have new models before the Casio CEO


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Tom, I'm sure you have new models before the Casio CEO


Only this time fcasoli  Never ever that fast before


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Newest arrival. Pickup later today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Congratulations Tom ! :-!

And when is the Frogman GWF-D1000-1JF due in ??? :roll: :think:

No collection will be complete without it ! :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations Tom ! :-!
> 
> And when is the Frogman GWF-D1000-1JF due in ??? :roll: :think:
> 
> No collection will be complete without it ! :think:


Well it's not bad looking ( blue one more impressive ) but really got other plans at the moment. Just stay put and yeah awaiting your score Greg 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Newest arrival. Pickup later today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Dang!!! How the freak did you get it so fast?!? Daaaang! Congrats!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> Dang!!! How the freak did you get it so fast?!? Daaaang! Congrats!!


Thanks a lot brvheart. It was just my turn this time    It's a beauty. You absolutely gonna love it 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Newest arrival. Pickup later today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Congrats DSD, very nice!!! But I'm confused... is that your watch in the photo?? Then if it is, why did you say "pickup later today?" :think:

In any case, if/when you have it (esp. the blue one) more pics would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Newest arrival. Pickup later today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Huge congrats DSD!

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD, very nice!!! But I'm confused... is that your watch in the photo?? Then if it is, why did you say "pickup later today?" :think:
> 
> In any case, if/when you have it (esp. the blue one) more pics would be much appreciated!


Nothing to be confused ... It's exactly my Froggy! as the very nice person who received the beauty for me, did a nice shot ( my request ) Actually it's with me now since 7 hours 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Huge congrats DSD!
> 
> Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  Mrcrooka1

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sneak peek dark night shot. Look at the time  I'm waiting for the England/ Russia game...










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Next September


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

fcasoli said:


> Next September


Preordered fcasoli?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Worker said:


> Preordered fcasoli?


Hi, I subscribed to Italian shop but the delivery is not available and I'm sure I will find on-line with lower price than retail shop. 
799 € is the official price in Italy, I want buy around 600 €.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> Next September


That one is a sexy beast also!! congrats! I need to go back on a hiatus quick!!

Between this one, the Frogman and the Mudmaster....I am falling off the wagon...


----------



## renvolt (Jun 6, 2016)

Well I have this one on the way ( gwm850-7cr) I have a small wrist at 6 inches. So I am anxious to see how it performs.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

renvolt said:


> Well I have this one on the way ( gwm850-7cr) I have a small wrist at 6 inches. So I am anxious to see how it performs.
> 
> View attachment 8412674


It will be a very good G. The lcd clarity is beyond compare. It almost acts like a non solar g in terms of lcd legibility. The size is very good for smaller wrists. I had a black one I bought used and rebuilt it.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Rocat said:


> It will be a very good G. The lcd clarity is beyond compare. It almost acts like a non solar g in terms of lcd legibility. The size is very good for smaller wrists. I had a black one I bought used and rebuilt it.


I just received a new bezel and strap for my black one from Casio UK. I would have got the metal part as well but they wanted £16 for it 😲

Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

renvolt said:


> Well I have this one on the way ( gwm850-7cr) I have a small wrist at 6 inches. So I am anxious to see how it performs.
> 
> View attachment 8412674


Good looking and style, I'm sure you will enjoy, congratulations!


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Jan 8, 2016)

Just received this.



















It is very comfy on my 7.5" wrist. The comfiest G I have worn in fact and I love the colour and the feel of the strap and bezel. Not so sure how it looks on a 42 year old man but the watch is nice nonetheless!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

firedfromthecircus said:


> Just received this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 51 old and my colored Gulfmaster collection sounds good, so.... enjoy your white.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone... I ordered two this weekend. The Burton rangeman... and the one that's eluded me for 2+ years... gw-7900MS.. FINALLY GOT IT!!! YESSSSSSSSSS! LOL. My wife said no more watches for a month.. YEAH, RIGHT! have a great day everyone.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Arent we old folks allowed to have some fun too? ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

steelersfanVA said:


> Happy Sunday everyone... I ordered two this weekend. The Burton rangeman... and the one that's eluded me for 2+ years... gw-7900MS.. FINALLY GOT IT!!! YESSSSSSSSSS! LOL. My wife said no more watches for a month.. YEAH, RIGHT! have a great day everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's uber cool steelersfanVA  one of the finest Rangers around  Big congrats

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> NOooo ... that's July. :think:


Well, you might think I was exaggerating, but just now I checked with some sources in Japan from which I bought Gs in the past and some of them got back to me claiming their prospective stocking of ICERC frogs have all been reserved! I have no way of verifying that, so I can only accept that as fact. That's why I asked - did anybody already reserved one?

The local sellers I asked replied me that they are planning to sell their stock at MRG-like prices, at a level roughly comparable to about 8 rangemens.

Well, I expected the ICERC frog would be an expensive one, but did not quite expect to be *that* expensive.

I'm not sure if I want to have a D1000. I'm tempted to get one, but the price barrier is steep to overcome.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

firedfromthecircus said:


> Just received this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than 15 years older and love the occasional compliments these get me:


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> Well, you might think I was exaggerating, but just now I checked with some sources in Japan from which I bought Gs in the past and some of them got back to me claiming their prospective stocking of ICERC frogs have all been reserved! I have no way of verifying that, so I can only accept that as fact. That's why I asked - did anybody already reserved one?
> 
> The local sellers I asked replied me that they are planning to sell their stock at MRG-like prices, at a level roughly comparable to about 8 rangemens.
> 
> ...


I didn't think that you were exaggerating. I thought that the release/shipping date was in July & that the D1000's would ship first.

As for the I.C.E.R.C.'s, you, like myself & many others, must have missed that 2 to 10 minute window when the pre-sale offerings were posted & sold out. :think: o|

You're at least close to their time zone as far as monitoring the various sites ... try doing it from this side of the pond.

The problem, no matter where you are, is finding out the date & time of those initial offerings. It's all such a fluster cluck ! o|

And the number of sellers willing to ship internationally is miniscule [&the supply so limited] compared to those selling domestically in Japan. o|

FRUSTRATING ??? .... NOT AT ALL !!!! :-d

I wonder if 'Group Buys' are a possibility thru somebody with the right contacts ?!?! :think:

Otherwise, somebody could make a fortune selling a program that could scan for initial release & execute a purchase transaction. :think:


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> Otherwise, somebody could make a fortune selling a program that could scan for initial release & execute a purchase transaction. :think:


Hahaha, that's probably something fitting of my discipline! Though I think a bug in the program would leave me bankrupt in a few minutes if it goes wild and places order on all the frogs I can possibly buy!!! o|


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I just searched up the GWF-D1000K-7JR Love The Sea and The Earth Frogman, and it's available for pre order $1891.00 on shoppinginjapan.net.

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> I just searched up the GWF-D1000K-7JR Love The Sea and The Earth Frogman, and it's available for pre order $1891.00 on shoppinginjapan.net.
> 
> Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


According to G-Central, list price is supposed to be JPY130,000 or roughly $1,215.00. 'ShoppinginJapan' ... while reliable ... can quite often be 'painful' that way.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> According to G-Central, list price is supposed to be JPY130,000 or roughly $1,215.00. 'ShoppinginJapan' ... while reliable ... can quite often be 'painful' that way.
> 
> View attachment 8425610


Yeah, that's my impression too. For this specific thing my max is USD$1400. The asked price is way too high. Not that I cannot afford, it just doesn't have enough justification for me at this price point. It's not a Titanium frog anyway. Instead of getting it I can get at least 2 D1000B here at the asked price with enough leftover to get another more affordable MoG (e.g. GPW).

And in that ballpark, I would rather secure one from local sources, at least, I don't have to to worry about potential delivery mishaps. But that's just an "if" - the reality is I am not planning to get one.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's uber cool steelersfanVA  one of the finest Rangers around  Big congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks bro.. now I'm going to sell my g6900gr and g6900kg to replace some of the $. Lol.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Waiting on my order of the GWF-D1000B-1JF to ship. I have not yet received notice of shipment or even payment confirmation from Quelleheure... :rodekaart I had expected to hear something today (well, Monday in Japan) but did not. So I sent a query to the store to find out when it might ship. Fingers crossed that will happen soon!! :-!

BTW, the sellers expecting to sell the ICERC Frogman for MR-G prices are crazy. Well, maybe not. Perhaps someone will be willing to spend that kind of money for that Frogman, but it won't be me.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Waiting on my order of the GWF-D1000B-1JF to ship. I have not yet received notice of shipment or even payment confirmation from Quelleheure... :rodekaart I had expected to hear something today (well, Monday in Japan) but did not. So I sent a query to the store to find out when it might ship. Fingers crossed that will happen soon!! :-!
> 
> BTW, the sellers expecting to sell the ICERC Frogman for MR-G prices are crazy. Well, maybe not. Perhaps someone will be willing to spend that kind of money for that Frogman, but it won't be me.


As long as they sent you the payment request & link ... & accepted your payment, you're O/K.

Weekend purchases on Rakuten always seem to roll out less efficiently than weekday purchases.

Most stores tend to process their web orders before & after retail hours if they have a brick & mortar store.

Chin up ... but keep an eye on it. :-!


----------



## lee172 (Jun 4, 2007)

G8000B-3VDR, G8000B-4VDR and GW-M5610B-1JF. Some nice tinted displays


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> As long as they sent you the payment request & link ... & accepted your payment, you're O/K.
> 
> Weekend purchases on Rakuten always seem to roll out less efficiently than weekday purchases.
> 
> ...


From my experience, I don't think they visit the post office every day (probably queued for processing in a batch a couple times each week), despite payment was cleared on weekdays. I monitored my mailboxes aggressively, and made sure I paid within an hour they sent me the invoice (usually during weekday early morning), but still they wouldn't start shipping until like 3-4 days later. So I have never received any shipments within a week despite the (relatively) short geographical distance.

Patience is virtue.


----------



## zimbo777 (May 29, 2014)

Just bought my first G-Shock for a very long time, and my first time using Rakuten so fingers crossed all goes well :-D it's an AWG-M100SF-2AJR and I really cannot wait for it to get here , treating myself to a new watch has been EXTREMELY long overdue, Rangeman is the next target, hopefully :think:.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> As long as they sent you the payment request & link ... & accepted your payment, you're O/K.
> 
> Weekend purchases on Rakuten always seem to roll out less efficiently than weekday purchases.
> 
> ...


Yes well.....normally they send you a "payment confirmation" email pretty quickly. But did not even receive that yet, so... But I do recall one order awhile ago, it may have been from Quelleheure, where I never got a shipment notification (not sure about payment notification), never had a tracking number, and lo and behold, the package showed up very quickly anyway! But I'm not taking any chances with this one, so that's why I emailed them. ;-)

BTW JohnQ, don't know if you noticed, but Quelleheure now has the GWF-D1000B listed AGAIN for sale. Maybe they got more stock...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

zimbo777 said:


> Just bought my first G-Shock for a very long time, and my first time using Rakuten so fingers crossed all goes well :-D it's an AWG-M100SF-2AJR and I really cannot wait for it to get here , treating myself to a new watch has EXTREMELY long overdue, Rangeman is the next target, hopefully :think:.


...you are already thinking of your next watch before you've received your current order! :-! That's the way to do it! LOL


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes well.....normally they send you a "payment confirmation" email pretty quickly. But did not even receive that yet, so... But I do recall one order awhile ago, it may have been from Quelleheure, where I never got a shipment notification (not sure about payment notification), never had a tracking number, and lo and behold, the package showed up very quickly anyway! But I'm not taking any chances with this one, so that's why I emailed them. ;-)
> 
> *BTW JohnQ, don't know if you noticed, but Quelleheure now has the GWF-D1000B listed AGAIN for sale. Maybe they got more stock...*


Thanks for telling me that. Unfortunately, that's about $177 US [+ $20 or so for shipping] more than I got my 'ER' release for, so I'll stick with *brvheart* & wait it out. Very tempting, though, for other reasons.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Picked this one up today.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rangeman  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Rangeman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


*Picture or it didn't happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_ [As you well know!] :-d_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> *Picture or it didn't happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_ [As you well know!] :-d_


Pictures upon arrival - as usual. Stay tuned

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Just *in the door ! *

GAX-100MB-3AJF
















































































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations ! :-!
> 
> Which Frogman might that be ? [Picture or it didn't happen] ! :think:


I heard this before and look what happened ... 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Just *in the door ! *
> 
> GAX-100MB-3AJF
> View attachment 8434858
> ...


Dang JohnQ, that G-LIDE looks like it is straight outta the '70s - would go well with tie-dyed t-shirts, etc. - esp. if you are a hippie! :-d Cool color scheme in the resin though. Congrats!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I heard this before and look what happened ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking for myself [& probably *T4P*] ... *AND ??? :-d*


----------



## renvolt (Jun 6, 2016)

So I received my G-shock and I've been wearing it all day it's so comfortable to wear.
I'm experimenting with how tight to wear it, but so far no complaints.
loving the atomic feature!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes well.....normally they send you a "payment confirmation" email pretty quickly. But did not even receive that yet, so... But I do recall one order awhile ago, it may have been from Quelleheure, where I never got a shipment notification (not sure about payment notification), never had a tracking number, and lo and behold, the package showed up very quickly anyway! But I'm not taking any chances with this one, so that's why I emailed them. ;-)


STILL waiting for a response from Quelleheure... No payment confirmation yet, no shipping info. o| The wait is k-i-l-l-i-n-g me!! :rodekaart

I KNOW where you are in Osaka, Quelleheure!! I have your phone number in-hand and am not afraid to use it. DON'T make me buy a plane ticket!!! I want my Frogman! :-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

kcohS-G said:


> Arent we old folks allowed to have some fun too? ;-)


F!?K Yeah! ;-)

I am ordering this, really. No mid-life crisis goes without a fast car! :-d









Though, sometimes we don't really need a fast ride to attract the ladies...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> STILL waiting for a response from Quelleheure... No payment confirmation yet, no shipping info. o| The wait is k-i-l-l-i-n-g me!! :rodekaart
> 
> I KNOW where you are in Osaka, Quelleheure!! I have your phone number in-hand and am not afraid to use it. DON'T make me buy a plane ticket!!! I want my Frogman! :-d


'Google Street View' is such a handy little thing !

What a great vacation !!! ... Osaka, Japan ... & a ton of Frequent Flyer miles, too ! :think: :-!

Better, you can save the 8% sales tax if you pick up in person. You know, the tax that isn't charged to foreign buyers but suddenly is mirrored by an 'Overseas Handling Charge' ! :think:

I took a look at my Quelle Heure purchases in the past year & it's pretty much been 'bang, bang, bang'.

I suspect that the cause of your delay is that the key web order person is either on vacation, or off sick, & the person filling in isn't too well trained. :think:

Hang in, your day will come ... soon ... just not as soon as you were hoping. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Interesting how well the face blur algorithm works, it blurs even the faces on the posters and signs. ;-)



Time4Playnow said:


>


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Interesting how well the face blur algorithm works, it blurs even the faces on the posters and signs. ;-)


I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it - good observation!



JohnQFord said:


> 'Google Street View' is such a handy little thing !
> 
> What a great vacation !!! ... Osaka, Japan ... & a ton of Frequent Flyer miles, too ! :think: :-!
> 
> ...


Well.......NATURALLY, about an hour after I went to bed last night :rodekaart --- I got an email from Quelleheure!! :-!

WHEW!!! I am so relieved! I have a tracking number! |>|>|>

Now I can rest easy. And I love watching the progress of the package from Japan to New York, and then on to my location. Thankfully it is usually blindingly FAST! And no Customs fees either.

BTW, for anyone other than me who is interested, it has not left Japan YET. But I'll be keeping a close eye on that! LOL

....kinda too bad in a way, a vacation to Osaka might have been nice!! :-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> ....kinda too bad in a way, a vacation to Osaka might have been nice!! :-d


Don't give up !

Now that you're conditioned to paying $1,000+ for a Frogmen, maybe he has an I.C.E.R.C. Frogman [or the Rangeman] with your name on it ! :think: :-!:-!:-!

... or hop on over from there to Hong Kong & see Tom's in person ! :think: :-d


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Incoming tomorrow! My gosh I can't wait!!!


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## tebeve (Apr 27, 2016)

Howi said:


> Incoming tomorrow! My gosh I can't wait!!!
> 
> View attachment 8439466


Such a good looking G! Enjoy!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a Mudman coming tomorrow.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G9300-...=UTF8&qid=1465957158&sr=8-1&keywords=g-9300-1


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a GW-5000 coming tomorrow or Friday


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This just in. Same old story, owned it, sold it, missed it, and here I own one again lol.

GPW-1000-1B










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

So the wife is at home and just sent me this photo. The wait is *EXCRUCIATING*....


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Howi said:


> So the wife is at home and just sent me this photo. The wait is *EXCRUCIATING*....
> View attachment 8462586


No sense getting her to open it & send you a couple of more pic's ... Nah !!! :think: :-d

Congrats ... it's here ! :-!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey folks..my new baby arrived today. This watch is FREAK'N awesome!!! My first rangeman. I think I'm going to have to get myself another. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey folks..my new baby arrived today. This watch is FREAK'N awesome!!! My first rangeman. I think I'm going to have to get myself another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats & 
E
N
J
O
Y 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks brother.. honestly, I probably wouldn't wear a watch I spent this much on..... BUT I love the way it feels on my wrist. So I'll wear it....in a controlled environment. Lol. No cutting the grass in it. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

more likely than any other watch....ill be getting myself an IWC mark 18 black dial


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats &
> E
> N
> J
> ...


So handsome.... |>


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

I think this is probably one of the (if not THE) most gorgeous watches I've ever owned. I'm flat out in love it. 100% in love.

It's massive, but oh my god it's just drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Thanks brother.. honestly, I probably wouldn't wear a watch I spent this much on..... BUT I love the way it feels on my wrist. So I'll wear it....in a controlled environment. Lol. No cutting the grass in it.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


It's a winter/summer SUN watch ! Once you wear it a few times, all else will pale by comparison & you'll get used to wearing it. :-!:-!:-!

Then ... of course ... there will be the *next* Rangeman ! :think: :-d

Congratulations !


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Howi said:


> I think this is probably one of the (if not THE) most gorgeous watches I've ever owned. I'm flat out in love it. 100% in love.
> 
> It's massive, but oh my god it's just drop dead gorgeous!!!
> 
> ...


As someone else on WUS said once:


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> It's a winter/summer SUN watch ! Once you wear it a few times, all else will pale by comparison & you'll get used to wearing it. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Then ... of course ... there will be the *next* Rangeman ! :think: :-d
> 
> Congratulations !


Yeah..I love it.. I've never paid attention to the rangeman before now. So for the past hour or so I've been researching them.. I'm loving that red one (I believe it's called the kobe?) And that navy blue one. My apologies for not knowing the model number. They are kind of pricy though. Maybe in a month or so I'll get one of those.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

I am going to do a restoration on a Sinn 142 D1. I have been wanting to do this for a couple of years and finally decided to pull the trigger. Now to find the right Sinn....


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Vance83 said:


> I am going to do a restoration on a Sinn 142 D1. I have been wanting to do this for a couple of years and finally decided to pull the trigger. Now to find the right Sinn....


This is sorta' the wrong thread for that Vance ... unless you're doing it with G-Shock parts !!! :think: 

Good Luck though ! :-!


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

My wife took really well my last week's purchases (GW-M5610-1er and GW-5000-1JF).

Indeed so well that we browsed something for her and just bought this morning this one for her in rakuten


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Howi said:


> So handsome.... |>


Thanks Howi  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just in  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Tom ! :-!:-!:-!

Now toss it over into the Rangeman count, so Piowa can add it to the count. :think: :-!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue-footed booby!

Looks like DSD is already in full steam mode! What's next? I guess the climax has yet to come, maybe something big is coming in July.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> Blue-footed booby!
> 
> Looks like DSD is already in full steam mode! What's next? I guess the climax has yet to come, maybe something big is coming in July.




Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

First G since my New Era… Black Dee and Ricky!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

More to come soon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Red Hot!
*


----------



## aj11fan (Mar 13, 2012)

I have this gem on its way!


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Been thinking about this one for years and finally pulled the trigger. A new GW-5000.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Was just delivered. GW7900MS








Also ordered the DW6900M-8T Haze limited two days ago. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Quadka said:


> Waiting for my third GW-5000 to arrive.


Third??!! Out of curiosity, what happened to the first two?? :think:;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

T4PN,


I saw you had posted and was half expecting you to show off another new Frogman.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocat said:


> T4PN,
> 
> I saw you had posted and was half expecting you to show off another new Frogman.


:-d:-d No, not this time. Even though I like the new Frogs a lot, I only plan to get one of them - the one I have. The new Love the Sea and the Earth Frogman coming out looks great, but way way too expensive. ;-)


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I only plan to get one of them - the one I have.


Famous last words ;-)


----------



## zimbo777 (May 29, 2014)

Well It has finally arrived after getting robbed by customs and paying parcelforce £40+ for it...:-|

...here it is









I love it BUT what I really love is the packaging, just love the box :-!

Was my first time using Rakuten and sadly I think it might be my last due to the damned Customs o|


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

zimbo777 said:


> Well It has finally arrived after getting robbed by customs and paying parcelforce £40+ for it...:-|
> 
> ...here it is
> 
> ...


It's a very sharp acquisition ! b-) 

Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> :-d:-d *No, not this time.* Even though I like the new Frogs a lot, I only plan to get one of them - the one I have. The new Love the Sea and the Earth Frogman coming out looks great, but way way too expensive. ;-)


Two weeks ago ... regarding the GWF-D1000B-1JF ... you said [& I quote] *"Maybe sometime down the road, I might even be interested in one." *

One week ago ... you started your new thread:* 'New GWF-D1000B-1JF has landed in the States (well, at least ONE has) !!'
*
So now the rest of us are thinking:*







:think::think::think: :-d:-d:-d*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Two weeks ago ... regarding the GWF-D1000B-1JF ... you said [& I quote] *"Maybe sometime down the road, I might even be interested in one." *
> 
> One week ago ... you started your new thread:* 'New GWF-D1000B-1JF has landed in the States (well, at least ONE has) !!'
> *
> ...


I don't recall making that statement (the first one). I think someone hijacked my WUS account!! :rodekaart

Either that.....or, it's a MUCH shorter "road" than you (and I) were imagining!!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy birthday to me!









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey gshock family.. this one has eluded me for a while.. finally got it! DW-6900FSWTC-1GJCU . I will post pics once it's delivered. Have a blessed weekend everyone. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Was delivered 4 days ago and finally I get to have a look.








The blue is just perfect.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

tokeisukei said:


> Was delivered 4 days ago and finally I get to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ... VERY NICE! AWESOME PICKUP. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> My next, coming in January
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beauty but for me, it will be perfect if it is on a positive display as I do not like negative display.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tokeisukei said:


> Was delivered 4 days ago and finally I get to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely catch  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Vance83 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to do a restoration on a Sinn 142 D1. I have been wanting to do this for a couple of years and finally decided to pull the trigger. Now to find the right Sinn....
> ...


I just saw the title "what do you have incoming in 2016"... Didn't realize it was in the G shock thread....sorry!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Vance83 said:


> I just saw the title "what do you have incoming in 2016"... Didn't realize it was in the G shock thread....sorry!!


No apologies necessary ... everybody has done that at least once. :roll: 

You'll just get better advice over in the Sinn thread ! :think:

Unless, of course, we can coerce you into buying a G-Shock ! :-!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Ordered the DW6900WCJ9 Fifa World Cup Limited Edition tonight. I love the yellow and green combo.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just got my GWG-1000 -1A9ER. Waiting on my GXW-56-1BJF from Japan.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is another re purchase for me. Have to stop selling the ones I like haha.

Right out of the box:









After the band swap:









"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice JSM9872  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

The haze just arrived.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't really like this one when I first saw it...

....now I do! ;-) I was innocently browsing some WRUW threads and saw some real-life photos of it, and that did me in. My guard was not up. You know how that goes!! :-d

And JohnQ, no need to re-post my words of a week or so ago - I'll save you the trouble. I said I "was not planning" to buy any more g-shocks this year. Well, guess what - plans changed!! :-d:-d:-d:-!

Will soon be on the way. Pic courtesy of g-central.com.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I ordered a GD-350-1BJF today. I know the display won't look as bright as Casio's Photoshopped image, but I still think it's a cool watch. I'm generally not a fan of negative displays, but this one seems to be among the best that Casio has produced.










It looks pretty good in AirWatch's real-world photos.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/black-gold-gd-350-1b-good-vibrations-excitations-part-two-826404.html


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I didn't really like this one when I first saw it...
> 
> ....now I do! ;-) I was innocently browsing some WRUW threads and saw some real-life photos of it, and that did me in. My guard was not up. You know how that goes!! :-d
> 
> ...


Congratulations ! It's a beautiful watch. :-!:-!:-!

You did the right thing. :-!:-!:-!
*[as I knew you would]

*p.s. I think I won the 'pool' ! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I didn't really like this one when I first saw it...
> 
> ....now I do! ;-) I was innocently browsing some WRUW threads and saw some real-life photos of it, and that did me in. My guard was not up. You know how that goes!! :-d
> 
> ...


I knew it! Well done and yes it ain't over yet. Wait for July


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

fifa world cup was delivered earlier today.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> fifa world cup was delivered earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score Jeff. :-! So very 'clean' in design ! :think:

Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just in today. I loved the regular Gulfman and jumped on this when I had the chance.










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Nice score Jeff. :-! So very 'clean' in design ! :think:
> 
> Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks Greg.. I'm trying my best to catch up to your collection. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I didn't really like this one when I first saw it...
> 
> ....now I do! ;-) I was innocently browsing some WRUW threads and saw some real-life photos of it, and that did me in. My guard was not up. You know how that goes!! :-d
> 
> And JohnQ, no need to re-post my words of a week or so ago - I'll save you the trouble. I said I "was not planning" to buy any more g-shocks this year. Well, guess what - plans changed!! :-d:-d:-d:-!


*Resistance is Futile!* :-d


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You will not be disappointed with the legibility in dim lit rooms or cloudy days. It is very good. I had one but sold it only since I already had the grey positive version.



GaryK30 said:


> I ordered a GD-350-1BJF today. I know the display won't look as bright as Casio's Photoshopped image, but I still think it's a cool watch. I'm generally not a fan of negative displays, but this one seems to be among the best that Casio has produced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I love this thread! Love living vicariously through you and seeing that we continue to break our wallets, chase the next one and the next one and the next one and the next two and the next one...!!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Today felt like christmas.. two awesome watches were delivered today.








Picked up the Gundam from one of our own... thanks Greg. YOU'RE FREAK'N AWESOME!     

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Today felt like christmas.. two awesome watches were delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this 'backlight shot' ! :-!:-!:-!

Geez ... if I'd ever have tried the backlight & really looked at it ... I'd have asked for more ! :-d


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol.. if you had, I probably would have agreed to it. Lol. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey greg.. wrist shoot of my new fav G.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

I went a bit crazy last night 

My wife liked the GW-6900BC-1JF I showed to her (i got inspired by the latest announcement of the DW-6900BB-1JF) and after 2h of researching, checking online shops and shipments possibilities, I pulled the trigger not only on that watch but on 2 more which I had on my wishlist.









Oh, boy...

My daily GW-5000-1JF is going to get really mad, but I really wanted to have a couple more "classics" (best overall ABC, and the classic 6900)

Luckily I'm not aware of any other major classic on the g-shock line because this crazy impulses need to stop.

I do want to wear all my watches (as I do now with my 5000 and 5610) and I'll not have enough time to wear all 5 now 

This forum is really really bad


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

You better toss in the GWF-1000-1JF Frogman !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> I ordered a GD-350-1BJF today. I know the display won't look as bright as Casio's Photoshopped image, but I still think it's a cool watch. I'm generally not a fan of negative displays, but this one seems to be among the best that Casio has produced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, probably the most legible negative G.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> I didn't really like this one when I first saw it...
> 
> ....now I do! ;-)


Saw somebody wearing one in the wild last week, my first and probably only real life encounter with one. Not bad, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub. I got a smoking deal on this. Couldn't pass it up for $526










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

Just got here. Needed a little green in my collection...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just ordered an SGW-100-2B to keep my GD-350-1B company (still waiting for the latter to arrive).


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Did I say 'thinning my collection'??! :rodekaart I could not resist this one... :-! My collection really is thinning by a lot. But that extra money can make it difficult to.........say.........nooooooo............!! :-d:-d

(and my Ranger still has not arrived... Guess the Customs folks went on holiday early!)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Did I say 'thinning my collection'??! :rodekaart I could not resist this one... :-! My collection really is thinning by a lot. But that extra money can make it difficult to.........say.........nooooooo............!! :-d:-d
> 
> (and my Ranger still has not arrived... Guess the Customs folks went on holiday early!)


Perfect colors for the 4th of July.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

GW9400-3CR has just been ordered as a birthday present to myself. I am giving my 7-year old G312RL to a friend (and selling him my Seiko Field Master) to make room in the collection.

Goodbye, old friend:








Hello, new playmate:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> Saw somebody wearing one in the wild last week, my first and probably only real life encounter with one. Not bad, just not my cup of tea.


You sure that somebody's not DSD? Since both of you are in Hong Kong. ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Change that one to black strap, you're in business! ;-)


Time4Playnow said:


> Did I say 'thinning my collection'??! :rodekaart I could not resist this one...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't forget to let us know how the two negatives compare in reality.



GaryK30 said:


> Just ordered an SGW-100-2B to keep my GD-350-1B company (still waiting for the latter to arrive).


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Change that one to black strap, you're in business! ;-)


Uh, no. The RED is the whole point of this one. All-black can sometimes (I did say 'sometimes') be boring.... a little color spices things up! :-!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Don't forget to let us know how the two negatives compare in reality.


Will do. I'm pretty sure the GD-350-1B will have a better negative display than the SGW-100-2B, but we'll see. I also have an SGW-100B-3V with a positive display, so I'll be able to pick the appropriate SGW-100 to wear based on the lighting situation. I like the look and colors of the SGW-100-2B, and it was cheap enough, so I figured if the negative display isn't great it's no big deal.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> You sure that somebody's not DSD? Since both of you are in Hong Kong. ;-)


Well, maybe, that guy was playing with an iphone 6 or something. One thing I know for sure, he who gets to buy the blue-footed booby so early, must be a G aficionado with lots of other Gs.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*GXW-56BB-1JF *[ships July 8th]


----------



## zeroair (May 13, 2016)

I don't have anything incoming *technically*. But my anniversary watch (8th!) arrived from Japan yesterday, and I can not wait to "get" it on 8/2. I did open it yesterday to confirm everything is in order....


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

zeroair said:


> I don't have anything incoming *technically*. But my anniversary watch (8th!) arrived from Japan yesterday, and I can not wait to "get" it on 8/2. I did open it yesterday to confirm everything is in order....


Surely you must have taken at least one pic [for insurance purposes ... you know?] :think:


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> *GXW-56BB-1JF *[ships July 8th]
> 
> View attachment 8671130


Same here!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

cbkihong said:


> Well, maybe, that guy was playing with an iphone 6 or something. One thing I know for sure, *he who gets to buy the blue-footed booby so early*, must be a G aficionado with lots of other Gs.


....Please don't tell me that this one will have the nickname, "the Booby Ranger"!!! :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> ....Please don't tell me that this one will have the nickname, "the Booby Ranger"!!! :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


Would have been ignored entirely had you not mentioned it !

*NOW ???* ... the possibilities are probably endless !!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Well... 'No more watches 2016' quickly became an order on a GW-9400-1 Rangeman! 
And I blame all of you! ;-) Hope I get it soon!









(Pic from Casio)


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

SeventySeven said:


> Well... 'No more watches 2016' quickly became an order on a GW-9400-1 Rangeman!
> And I blame all of you! ;-) Hope I get it soon!
> 
> View attachment 8674578
> ...


On behalf of all F17 members ... we are *PROUD* to have contributed to your delinquency! :-!:-!:-!

Please feel free to browse the forum for your next 'G' ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by *cbkihong*  
Well, maybe, that guy was playing with an iphone 6 or something. One thing I know for sure, *he who gets to buy the blue-footed booby so early*, must be a G aficionado with lots of other Gs.
....*Please don't tell me that this one will have the nickname, "the Booby Ranger"!!!* :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d



JohnQFord said:


> Would have been ignored entirely had you not mentioned it !
> 
> *NOW ???* ... the possibilities are probably endless !!! :-d:-d:-d


*So let's elaborate: :-!*

"Like last year's animal-themed GW-9401KJ-3JR that was inspired by the green color of the ghost glass frog, this year's edition is inspired by the *blue-footed booby* bird of the North and South American regions of the Pacific Ocean. The black and white bands represent the bird's black wings and white body and the underside of the bands are the opposing color."

Blue-Footed Boobies, Blue-Footed Booby Pictures, Blue-Footed Booby Facts - National Geographic

"Blue-footed boobies are aptly named, and males take great pride in their fabulous feet. During mating rituals, male birds show off their feet to 
prospective mates with a high-stepping strut. The bluer the feet, the more attractive the mate."


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *So let's elaborate: :-!*
> 
> "Like last year's animal-themed GW-9401KJ-3JR that was inspired by the green color of the ghost glass frog, this year's edition is inspired by the *blue-footed booby* bird of the North and South American regions of the Pacific Ocean. The black and white bands represent the bird's black wings and white body and the underside of the bands are the opposing color."
> 
> ...


Cute little birds with their little blue feet!! I must say that the blue color on this Ranger is awesome!!! So good choice, Casio!! :-!

But......I would highly recommend *against* going into a g-shock store and saying to the clerk, "Show me your Boobies!" (esp. if that clerk is female) :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d Best to not leave out the "Blue-footed" part...! ;-)


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> On behalf of all F17 members ... we are *PROUD* to have contributed to your delinquency! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Please feel free to browse the forum for your next 'G' ! :-d:-d:-d


*Delinquency* ... wow, haven't heard or used this word for like 20 years!

But I too need to confess my delinquency for eating my own words and having paid for something I said was not buying. It's now stuck at the merchant pending shipment.

I'm deeply sinned!! Help!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> *Delinquency* ... wow, haven't heard or used this word for like 20 years!
> 
> But I too need to confess my delinquency for eating my own words and having paid for something I said was not buying. It's now stuck at the merchant pending shipment.
> 
> I'm deeply sinned!! Help!!


Then F17 is beating it's collective chest over your purchase as well ! :-!:-!:-!
[I'm sure we can ignore my 5 purchases over the last 2 weeks]


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

I guess I haven't mentioned this one yet:


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> I guess I haven't mentioned this one yet:
> 
> View attachment 8701794


LOL Great choice!!! :-! Hopefully this one will get to you a little quicker than the D1000B Frog...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL Great choice!!! :-! Hopefully this one will get to you a little quicker than the D1000B Frog...


Problem is that it'll get to me long before the D1000B Frog !!! o| :-d:-d:-d


----------



## zeroair (May 13, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> Surely you must have taken at least one pic [for insurance purposes ... you know?] :think:


I did as a matter of fact. Send it off in haste to a good friend (who happens to be around these parts too!). But then my wife reminded me that I wasn't supposed to do even that, as it was opened just to confirm, not to enjoy yet. She's right but dang I'm excited about it....


----------



## gshocked_extreme (Jan 29, 2016)

Im obsessed by MTG g1000gb and it 4.30 am in the morning trying to research the watch. Put me to sleep before i swipe that card and make an impulsive purchase.

All i know is i see it on my wrists in the near future within 2016.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

gshocked_extreme said:


> Im obsessed by MTG g1000gb and it 4.30 am in the morning trying to research the watch. Put me to sleep before i swipe that card and make an impulsive purchase.
> 
> All i know is i see it on my wrists in the near future within 2016.


*We know you can ... but lest you forget ! :-!:-!:-!








*


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Picked these two up this weekend.


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

A Mudmaster is definitely on the short list. Probably the twin sensor version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka (Jan 29, 2011)

My GW-M5610BB is on its way. As soon as I have it, I will change the bezel and strap on it. I love the basic black look, but don't care for the shiny band and bezel much.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> I guess I haven't mentioned this one yet:
> 
> View attachment 8701794


Lovely JohnQ  You gonna love it.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

F
R
O
G
M
A
N



Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Well.... Hello there!










GW-6900BC-1JF


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have preordered the V...


... sorry, wrong section ...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Two Jasons I did not already have. Now relax, have a beer and enjoy some reading ;-)









Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Andddd ... it's here !!!








*


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Andddd ... it's here !!!


Beautiful! Enjoy the new King!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> *Andddd ... it's here !!!
> 
> View attachment 8717690
> 
> *


Tokyo Time  Great score John Q. Enjoy. Now waiting for the big & heavy thing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> *Andddd ... it's here !!!
> 
> View attachment 8717690
> 
> *


does the "Q" in JohnQFord stand for "Quickdraw"?  jk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Andddd ... it's here !!!
> 
> View attachment 8717690
> 
> *


Very nice, congrats!!! But....do you mean to tell me that this King has been delivered before your Frog??!!! :rodekaart:think:


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice, congrats!!! But....do you mean to tell me that this King has been delivered before your Frog??!!! :rodekaart:think:


What Frog ??? Oohhh ... that thing ? Almost forgot all about it. :-s

Well ... the FROG left Spain on July 5th & is now sitting at the main sorting hub in Canada ... 2,400 miles away ! :think:

The King was 'ordered' on July 7th from Rakuten & is here on my wrist today ... July 11th !!! Yeah Rakuten ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

kcohS-G said:


> does the "Q" in JohnQFord stand for "Quickdraw"?  jk


Sorta' personal ?

It *used to !! :-! :-d:-d:-d*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> What Frog ??? Oohhh ... that thing ? Almost forgot all about it. :-s
> 
> Well ... the FROG left Spain on July 5th & is now sitting at the main sorting hub in Canada ... 2,400 miles away ! :think:
> 
> The King was 'ordered' on July 7th from Rakuten & is here on my wrist today ... July 11th !!! Yeah Rakuten ! :-!:-!:-!


How can you forget  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How can you forget
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Selective memory ! :-d

I'll remember again on Wednesday or Thursday when it gets here !?!? :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Selective memory ! :-d
> 
> I'll remember again on Wednesday or Thursday when it gets here !?!? :think:


Make sure you get b4 I'll get mine 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Make sure you get b4 I'll get mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I thought you had the GWF-D1000B. Or, do you mean your memory ? :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> I thought you had the GWF-D1000B. Or, do you mean your memory ? :-d


Scroll up a bit - then you will see


----------



## Quadka (Jan 29, 2011)

My GW-M5610BB just arrived. I have never liked glossy watches,but surprisingly this one looks kinda cool! I would still change the band and bezel though.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe....


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

This came in today...


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> Maybe....


Which one is that?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*FINALLY ... it is here !:-!








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> *FINALLY ... it is here !:-!
> 
> View attachment 8728714
> 
> *


There you go  Nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

brvheart said:


> Which one is that?


That's a Garmin Fenix 3 HR.
I bought this watch the 1st day it came out and it's superb. The best multisport watch I've ever had.
Unfortunately, as it is a 24x7 watch (it measures 24h your heart rate and provides constant feedback to your health stats), I stopped wearing everything else because of it.

I sold it the day after i decided i wanted my wrist back and started into G-Shock.

The watch has no flaws but i realized i preferred to go analog back and recover the pleasure of wearing other things.
After all, for my lap swimming I only needed a stopwatch, which any G-Shock could easily help me with.

Great purchase, by the way!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the Fenix 3 and I LOVE it, I hadn't kept up with the new ones as I too had to lay it down to get my wrist back and back to wearing my Gs


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> *FINALLY ... it is here !:-!
> 
> View attachment 8728714
> 
> *


Spectacular!


----------



## Quadka (Jan 29, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *FINALLY ... it is here !:-!
> 
> View attachment 8728714
> 
> *


Congrats! Very nice. Those blue accents are very tastefully done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Chewed on the bullet long enough, just ordered a black Ranger GW-9400-1 

Now the question is do I keep Green or flip... :think:


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well she's finally here. Would have had it yesterday but no one to sign for it. I have to say they really hit all the details with this one, and I assume the newer "BB" models. The buckle, the screws, all blacked out. To me it looks great, just what I love in a watch!

The GXW-56BB-1JF!










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

BenF said:


> Chewed on the bullet long enough...


You shouldn't really do that, too much lead! ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> Well she's finally here. Would have had it yesterday but no one to sign for it. I have to say they really hit all the details with this one, and I assume the newer "BB" models. The buckle, the screws, all blacked out. To me it looks great, just what I love in a watch!
> 
> The GXW-56BB-1JF!
> 
> ...


Huge congrats JSM9872  Looks fantastic. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats JSM9872  Looks fantastic. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you Deepsea!!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

JSM9872 said:


> Well she's finally here. Would have had it yesterday but no one to sign for it. I have to say they really hit all the details with this one, and I assume the newer "BB" models. The buckle, the screws, all blacked out. To me it looks great, just what I love in a watch!
> 
> The GXW-56BB-1JF!
> 
> ...


Congrats JSM ! :-!:-!:-!

This will complete that movie look of the biker in black hemet, black leathers & now black watch ! :think: :-!

Of course the paint job on the bike is going to cost a bit ! Maybe sell some watches ? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Odie said:


> This came in today...


Give me that.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Just have to stash a couple of hundred more and this will be on the way:


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Odie said:


> This came in today...


Stunning watch....one of the most "serious" looking Casio's ever IMHO...I went back and forth between the negative and positive display models....decided on the positive...but I could certainly live with either one.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

With all these frogman posts, I just had to get one. I just ordered a GWF-1000. I couldn't bring myself to shell out the cash for the new depth meter Frogman. 
I had a GWF-1000 a few years ago, sold it, and have regretted it ever since. It should be here in a couple days.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Just Landed ! :-!:-!:-!









One of the watches that's as nice or nicer than it is in pics ! :think: 

*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Just Landed ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 8749066
> 
> ...


Dang JohnQ, you are on a ROLL lately, aren't you??!!!!  Lots of deliveries of great Gs to your place recently! Congrats, looks great!! :-!

Funny about that last thing you said - maybe I'm in the minority, I don't know - but I almost ALWAYS feel that the watch looks much better in person than in pics!!  Maybe that's why I rarely return or sell one that I've just bought. (almost never, in fact!!) ;-)

But I do love this new Ranger!! That shade of blue on it is just very, very nice!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta check the photo first JohnQ  My sincere congrats later ..... Upon approval.....

Kidding kidding  Big congrats. Lovely Ranger isn't it. Great shot. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Dang JohnQ, *you are on a ROLL lately*, aren't you??!!!!  Lots of deliveries of great Gs to your place recently! Congrats, looks great!! :-!
> 
> Funny about that last thing you said - maybe I'm in the minority, I don't know - but I almost ALWAYS feel that the watch looks much better in person than in pics!!  Maybe that's why I rarely return or sell one that I've just bought. (almost never, in fact!!) ;-)
> 
> But I do love this new Ranger!! That shade of blue on it is just very, very nice!! :-!:-!:-!


There's a 1989 movie ... 'Look Who's Talking' ... :-d:-d:-d

Thanks, as well. This G-shock is absolutely *drop dead* *gorgeous* as far as watches go. Don't know how else to term it ! :-!:-!:-!

Now I have to get over my usual 'too nice to wear' fear ! That'll take a day or two !

I do wear blue jeans exclusively & blue vests for a little warmth when necessary, so this fits in nicely as a bit of colour in that scheme.

At this point in time, this, the Green Glass Rangeman & the Depthmeter Frogman would be my chosen 'last three to go'. :think:

The Basic Black Series King is now in the sales forum. Need 'colour' ... & this Rangeman certainly does that ! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Gotta check the photo first JohnQ  My sincere congrats later ..... Upon approval.....
> 
> Kidding kidding  Big congrats. Lovely Ranger isn't it. Great shot. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


If you download the photo & blow it up with 'Paint' or another program, you'll see that I ... :-s :think: :-d:-d:-d

Nope ... it's the real deal *in spades ! *Couldn't be happier with it.* :-!:-!:-!

*Thanks !* :-!
*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> There's a 1989 movie ... '*Look Who's Talking*' ... :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Thanks, as well. This G-shock is absolutely drop dead gorgeous as far as watches go. Don't know how else to term it ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> ...


hahaha Yeah, you do have a point there. But even I have not kept up with you lately, I don't think! LOL But in any case, we're both fortunate to get such awesome Gs. 

Yeah I do wear blue jeans almost exclusively too, so this Ranger works very very well with those!! And as for your 'chosen last 3' to go, you made good choices there! Those 3 would be very very high on my list as well, if not the top 3 for me too.

I'm kinda surprised you are selling your BB King already. But, no doubt you'll make someone happy!! :-!

Enjoy your new Ranger!


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm kinda surprised you are selling your BB King already. But, no doubt you'll make someone happy!! :-!


Very surprised too. But sometimes you just don't mesh with a certain watch.

Beautiful new Rangeman! That shade of blue is gorgeous.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

A box arrived yesterday. Presumably delivery of a G. No time to open it still, reserved for weekend.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Just arrived on my wrist but actually had it on order for weeks at the local watch shop. Wasn't sure if I really wanted it. Finally went in and fell in love with it. Not a heavy hitter but so nice on the wrist after a long day at work. . Now probably will go easy on the blue white theme for a while. .


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

tokeisukei said:


> Just arrived on my wrist but actually had it on order for weeks at the local watch shop. Wasn't sure if I really wanted it. Finally went in and fell in love with it. Not a heavy hitter but so nice on the wrist after a long day at work. . Now probably will go easy on the blue white theme for a while. .


Congratulations *tokeisukei* ! If it's not worth waiting for ? ... :-!:-!:-!

Obviously worth the wait ! :think: b-)b-)b-)


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Teaser 









ETA: next week, stay tuned...


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations *tokeisukei* ! If it's not worth waiting for ? ... :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Obviously worth the wait ! :think: b-)b-)b-)


Incredibly wore it out to dinner with the wife and she loved it and wants one too! What's more strange is that she is not into watches at all and couldn't tell the difference in appearance between a dive and a dress watch. Small miracles! Definitely worth the wait.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

tokeisukei said:


> Incredibly wore it out to dinner with the wife and she loved it and wants one too! What's more strange is that she is not into watches at all and couldn't tell the difference in appearance between a dive and a dress watch. Small miracles! Definitely worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Isn't it strange and kind of funny how differently men and women are "wired" when it comes to things like watches?? Or cars...or motorcycles....or (you name it). :think:;-) It's funny to me that 99.9 % of the members on this forum seem to be male (we'll get the occasional post by a female, but that's about it), but more generally, "most" of the people who are into watches (not just Gs) tend to be male. I know there are some exceptions. :-d

But tokeisukei, maybe you can help your wife to develop a love of Gs! And this, in turn, might "enable" you to buy more for yourself too! :-d:-d Sounds like you hit the jackpot! :-!


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Isn't it strange and kind of funny how differently men and women are "wired" when it comes to things like watches?? Or cars...or motorcycles....or (you name it). :think:;-) It's funny to me that 99.9 % of the members on this forum seem to be male (we'll get the occasional post by a female, but that's about it), but more generally, "most" of the people who are into watches (not just Gs) tend to be male. I know there are some exceptions. :-d
> 
> But tokeisukei, maybe you can help your wife to develop a love of Gs! And this, in turn, might "enable" you to buy more for yourself too! :-d:-d Sounds like you hit the jackpot! :-!


True what you say about watches and cars. I'm a car nut! But she who will not be named considers them an unnecessary evil. However now that she has finally noticed and praised my watch she has become interested in them, not by much but enough to let me hunt down a Kobe Rangeman!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

tokeisukei said:


> True what you say about watches and cars. I'm a car nut! But she who will not be named considers them an unnecessary evil. However now that she has finally noticed and praised my watch she has become interested in them, *not by much* but enough to let me hunt down a *Kobe Rangeman*!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If a *Kobe Rangeman* is '*not by much*' ... I'm afraid to ask what you were aiming for ? :think:


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

tokeisukei said:


> True what you say about watches and cars. I'm a car nut! But she who will not be named considers them an unnecessary evil. However now that she has finally noticed and praised my watch she has become interested in them, not by much but enough to let me hunt down a Kobe Rangeman!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Careful man... She might want something in return for supporting the hobby... Next thing you know, youre buying her a very expensive rock made from carbon, and you end up sitting in the toilet thinking "WHATDAHECKJUSTHAPPENED?" ;-) lol jk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Just ordered this baby.. GAX100X-4A In4mation Milestones Timepiece. Will post pics when it arrives.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Finally !

After two months of back and forth joyful research theather, I just placed an order for the Rangeman.

Among the many useful and fun things that I bought it for, I also meant it to serve as appetizer for the Mudmaster GWG 1000, that I see in my future.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Arrived in Hong KongMy number 3









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Only these two D1000k, one for wear and one for collection, as usual.:-d


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

I've only gone and done the monster (srp3070k1) thing, love them or hate them their bang for your buck ?


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Arrived in Hong KongMy number 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Piowa must be busy changing DSD's title to "All Depth Meters".


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Arrived in Hong KongMy number 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tom ! :-!:-!:-!

The 'Collection' is complete again ! b-)b-)b-) I was getting worried ! :-d

Post it for Piowa's count too, eh ? :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations Tom ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> The 'Collection' is complete again ! b-)b-)b-) I was getting worried ! :-d
> 
> Post it for Piowa's count too, eh ? :think:


Mission accompanied yeah. Never in doubt  No need to be worried JohnQ 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

...incoming: as well as Ranger #2, *5600 combi bracelet for the GW-5000 

anyone shaved the flashing off the links?


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I meant to buy the GW-5000, but the Gulfmaster and GW-6900GW were too good to resist.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshocked_extreme (Jan 29, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> JohnQFord said:
> 
> 
> > *Just Landed !
> ...


Congrats on that purchase. A watch i never liked in pictures when casio originally released but everyone that buys it says its irresistible in person. Which makes me curios to see one in person till it officially releases in a store in uae.

Thats what i noticed time4play. Too many incoming on JohnQ's door. Every gshock collectors dream. One a week is good to add 52 new watches the whole year. I hope casio can keep up with releasing so many new models 

Should stay off this thread. Bad for wallet. Too tempting..


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Got 2 G's inbound  Will be my first G's I've ordered online.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Arrived today... 5030C

Removed bezel and strap, cleaned up (incredible the gunk amount accumulated near lug holes) and installed adapters
For peace of mind I've protected the caseback with some tape

Maybe I'll get a spare 5600E bezel, to keep this one in good condition, I'm planning to not babying it too much...


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Incoming!! Not one but two highly desirable G's. Both on extreme ends of the G-Shock spectrum, yet both related in ways more than one. Keep Guessing. 
Till then, here's a teaser!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This was delivered today.. Greg never fails to deliver.. thanks buddy. Awesome watch!









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

AWGM100-1ACR

Almost my perfect G!

Ticks so many boxes:
- Ana-digi
- Great lume (for the ana)
- Great view angle (for the digi)
- Solar
- Multiband 6
- Five alarms
- Light & comfy
- Babe magnet (not 100% sure on this one...)

Boxes left un-ticked:
- 24hr stopwatch (only 60min)
- 24hr countdown timer with auto-repeat (only 100min, no auto-repeat)
- LOUDER BEEPS!

I know, I know, these 24hr timers interfere with atomic signal reception if left running. I wish Casio would still include them though!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> This was delivered today.. Greg never fails to deliver.. thanks buddy. Awesome watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome Jeff ! Looks great on your wrist. Enjoy it ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

My Rakuten purchase has shipped


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> Incoming!! Not one but two highly desirable G's. Both on extreme ends of the G-Shock spectrum, yet both related in ways more than one. Keep Guessing.
> Till then, here's a teaser!
> 
> View attachment 8798562


I'm guessing screwbacks at a minimum.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just arrived in HK. I guess that's it for July. Simply love this month. I have had always great incomings in July. 2016 no exception.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived in HK. I guess that's it for July. Simply love this month. I have had always great incomings in July. 2016 no exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Helluva month!


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived in HK. I guess that's it for July. Simply love this month. I have had always great incomings in July. 2016 no exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Deepsea!! Congrats and enjoy!!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Wearable next Monday, Amazon Prime service.

Garmin Fenix 3 HR Sapphire


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> Very nice Deepsea!! Congrats and enjoy!!
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much JSM

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This just in. Saw it on the July releases when they were posted, held off until now, then went ahead and pulled the trigger after looking at pics and prices for a week or so lol.

The GST-W110G-1BJF










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I'm guessing screwbacks at a minimum.


Not really! I had the slimmest & the heftiest squares - yup, the G056 and the GX56 incoming. But one of the sellers backed out, and it's only the king that's incoming for now.

Pics expected Monday


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Arriving today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> Not really! I had the slimmest & the heftiest squares - yup, the G056 and the GX56 incoming. But one of the sellers backed out, and it's only the king that's incoming for now.
> 
> Pics expected Monday
> 
> View attachment 8830954


Very nice kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

My wife is just... PERFECT!

She went shopping today while on holiday and bought this for me 😍


----------



## gshocked_extreme (Jan 29, 2016)

Wife has a good taste .. congrats on your gift.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

gshocked_extreme said:


> Wife has a good taste .. congrats on your gift.


Thanks! 

She does


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

My new Baby KING with the BEAST 😎😎
Both made in JAPAN.










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Just arrived! Been searching for a while for one to pop up at the right price. .







totally happy!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Stealth Soldier
*


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I blame JohnQFord and ALL OTHERS who have been posting photos of this black beauty!!! :rodekaart;-) I mean, a guy can only take so much, right??!! :-!

In the air now over the Pacific!! :-!:-! Expected arrival Thurs or Friday...


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I blame JohnQFord and ALL OTHERS who have been posting photos of this black beauty!!! :rodekaart;-) I mean, a guy can only take so much, right??!! :-!
> 
> In the air now over the Pacific!! :-!:-! Expected arrival Thurs or Friday...


Congrats!! It really is a great looking piece. I love mine!!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Both my watches are in town, just waiting for the pick-up notifications... I'M PANICKING


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

M-Shock said:


> Both my watches are in town, just waiting for the pick-up notifications... I'M PANICKING


I'm sure you know the drill. On the day that they show 'Out For delivery' ... if the delivery attempt is unsuccessful ... you can go pick 'em up that nite, usually.

Typically after 7:00 p.m. at whatever outlet they usually take them to. It'll show on tracking once the Postal Outlet has it. You don't need the Delivery Notice ... just your I.D. to get the package. :-!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Good evening folks.. here's my new watch.. GAX100X-4A In4mation Milestones Timepiece.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I blame JohnQFord and ALL OTHERS who have been posting photos of this black beauty!!! :rodekaart;-) I mean, a guy can only take so much, right??!! :-!
> 
> In the air now over the Pacific!! :-!:-! Expected arrival Thurs or Friday...


Welcome to the club T4P  Great stuff! Nobody talks anymore about a G Shock break   and yeah blame JohnQ and especially JSM ( who was the first on F17 ) 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice steelerfanSjors just love this one too. Great orange colour. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

kmbijit said:


> Not really! I had the slimmest & the heftiest squares - yup, the G056 and the GX56 incoming. But one of the sellers backed out, and it's only the king that's incoming for now.
> 
> Pics expected Monday


...and it's here, two days late! Just arrived at my work address.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice steelerfanSjors just love this one too. Great orange colour. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you.. yeah, orange is one of my favorite colors... I have two more to post tonight.. they were just delivered. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Good evening folks.. here's my new watch.. GAX100X-4A In4mation Milestones Timepiece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp Jeff. b-) Timely purchase ! :-d Well done ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

A new shipment for me just started tracking...


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Very sharp Jeff. b-) Timely purchase ! :-d Well done ! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks Greg....just trying to keep up with you. I don't think it's working though.  lol.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Gshock family..two more were delivered today. Hope yall enjoy. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey Gshock family..two more were delivered today. Hope yall enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jeff ... quite the roll you're on !!! :-!:-!:-!

What can we expect tomorrow night ? :think: :-d:-d:-d


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations Jeff ... quite the roll you're on !!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> What can we expect tomorrow night ? :think: :-d:-d:-d


Thanks... HOPEFULLY MR CARTOON AND DW6900 NEW ERA.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey everyone.. two more were delivered today.. here ya go.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey everyone.. two more were delivered today.. here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another 'Congrats' is in order. :-!:-!:-!

Let's see ... 2 a day ? ... so about 200+ watches a year ? Allowing for no weekend deliveries & holidays/vacation ? :-d


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Another 'Congrats' is in order. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Let's see ... 2 a day ? ... so about 200+ watches a year ? Allowing for no weekend deliveries & holidays/vacation ? :-d


Lol.. yeah.. addiction is a terrible thing. But no more G's for at least a month. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Lol.. yeah.. addiction is a terrible thing. But no more G's for at least a month.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


They have a 'brig' at the shipyard ??? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

WES51 said:


> A new shipment for me just started tracking...


...and it arrived today...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

WES51 said:


> ...and it arrived today...


Okay, what is this - a teaser post?? :rodekaart:think:

I recognize the strap - it's a Mudmaster. Now how about the rest of it??! ;-)


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I guess I'm busted. I can't belive there are spoilers here, who can tell a watch simply by it's strap.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

...I had to check how it fits first


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

WES51 said:


> ...I had to check how it fits first


Congrats!!! It's by far my favorite pickup as of late!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

WES51 said:


> ...I had to check how it fits first


Congrats!! Nice watch, for sure. That might well be my favorite Mudmaster. (but the red is high up there too)

One off-topic question. Just curious, but are you a woman? (the shoe kinda leads me to think that) Not that there's anything wrong with that! :-d


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

What? A man can't wear pumps?


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Ot: those are obviously flesh and yellow colored chuck taylors  jk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Fenix 3 HR Gray, my second G not Shock


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! Nice watch, for sure. That might well be my favorite Mudmaster. (but the red is high up there too)
> 
> One off-topic question. Just curious, but are you a woman? (the shoe kinda leads me to think that) Not that there's anything wrong with that! :-d


My wife is wearing the Mudmaster in the picture.

After the watch arrived, I was waiting for her to come home first, so I can get her opinion. Only then I wanted to make my decision final weather to keep the watch or not.

Hence the teaser pictures first, which I tried to keep vague (except you of course had to bust me -lol) in case I change my mind. I wanted to make sure I won't repeat my announcement/retraction mistake from my previous catch and release.

When she stepped in, she was all over the watch right away and she wanted to try it on right there. That's when we took that picture.

She plans to wear it for work, so we will have to share it. As far as HER OWN use goes, she sees it as a fashionable item that she planns to wear with some of her outfits. To her this is like a cool looking hightech bracelet / wearing my husbands watch kind of thing.

I plan to post some pictures with my first impressions some time later this weekend.

I'm very happy I went with this watch!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

WES51 said:


> My wife is wearing the Mudmaster in the picture.
> 
> After the watch arrived, I was waiting for her to come home first, so I can get her opinion. Only then I wanted to make my decision final weather to keep the watch or not.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry, I had to bust you. The dimples on the underside of the strap were a dead giveaway, along with the color of course. :-d

Ah, as Inspector Clouseau would say, "The mystery is Sol-Ved." (2 syllables) :-d So your wife likes the Mudmaster and you are going to SHARE it??!  Very good. Raising your wife's interest in G-shocks cannot be a bad thing, as far as I can see. It might even lead to MORE purchases - you know, other Gs that she wants to wear, ALSO. :-! Can't be a bad thing. (Unless she completely takes over your Mudmaster and you hardly get any wrist time! :rodekaart) But we'll think positively here.

Look forward to your other photos and your impressions!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! Nice watch, for sure. That might well be my favorite Mudmaster. (but the red is high up there too)
> 
> One off-topic question. * Just curious, but are you a woman?* (the shoe kinda leads me to think that) Not that there's anything wrong with that! :-d


Oh *T4Pnow ... 'Crocadile Dundee' *would be so proud of you ! :-! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

WES51 said:


> When she stepped in, she was all over the watch right away and she wanted to try it on right there. That's when we took that picture.
> 
> She plans to wear it for work, so *we will have to share it*. As far as HER OWN use goes, she sees it as a fashionable item that she planns to wear with some of her outfits. To her this is like a cool looking hightech bracelet / wearing my husbands watch kind of thing.


Share? You mean she *confiscated* your Mudmaster? :-d


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Share? You mean she *confiscated* your Mudmaster? :-d


Apparently the Mudmaster's popularity is more gender neutral as previously assumed (or should I say planned).


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, don't laugh. I have seen some lady wearing king before.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

cbkihong said:


> Well, don't laugh. I have seen some lady wearing king before.


It actually looks really cool when she is wearing the Mudmaster. She sure has a good fashion sense.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

WES51 said:


> It actually looks really cool when she is wearing the Mudmaster. She sure has a good fashion sense.


Leaning over your shoulder ... was she ? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

*cough* ...GWN-1000B-1 *cough*
Oops 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

BenF said:


> *cough* ...GWN-1000B-1 *cough*
> Oops
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ben ... Ben ...Ben ... this is supposed to be a 'picture' thread ! 

View attachment 8913506


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Ooops! Apologies, sir, please see below 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

BenF said:


> Ooops! Apologies, sir, please see below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An excellent choice Ben! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheers John  ...now the wait (and research, manual reading, etc etc )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just ordered something. It's a first for me but I'm really excited about it. Should be here in a couple of days after its "trek" to my apartment!




"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm being very excited, this is coming my way:


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Harry Ireland said:


> I'm being very excited, this is coming my way:


Very nice Harry, congrats!!! I think you will love this one - it has beautiful colors!!! b-)



JSM9872 said:


> Just ordered something. It's a first for me but I'm really excited about it. Should be here in a couple of days after its "trek" to my apartment!
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So which "Pro" of Trek model did you order??


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

People here are quite adept at identifying and busting teasers so I will post nothing more...


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

This is a fuseholding device for the Ferrari Mark IV Outerspace convertible...



kmbijit said:


> People here are quite adept at identifying and busting teasers so I will post nothing more...
> 
> View attachment 8941154


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> So which "Pro" of Trek model did you order??


The new 7000. Super pumped about it 

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Harry Ireland said:


> This is a fuseholding device for the Ferrari Mark IV Outerspace convertible...


It's definitely not that, it's not broken 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

kmbijit said:


> People here are quite adept at identifying and busting teasers so I will post nothing more...
> 
> View attachment 8941154


O/K ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Harry Ireland said:


> I'm being very excited, this is coming my way:


Looks like it might have been the last one !!! b-)

Well done Harry ... WELL DONE !!! :-!:-!:-!

_Of course DSD is in for a big surprise! :-d_


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you Sir! 
Ehm, DSD?



JohnQFord said:


> Looks like it might have been the last one !!! b-)
> 
> Well done Harry ... WELL DONE !!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> _Of course DSD is in for a big surprise! :-d_


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Harry Ireland said:


> Thank you Sir!
> *Ehm, DSD?*


You used his photo of the Rangeman ! :-d


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh dear, I just plucked it from Google. Well, cheers to DSD. Very cool picture!



JohnQFord said:


> You used his photo of the Rangeman ! :-d


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> The new 7000. Super pumped about it
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures. Lots of pictures. And then some sort of weekly rental program. Yeah, that's the ticket! A weekly rental program for the 7000.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Gen II analog in a digital world.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Black buckle, double prong... G9000MS-1JF?



kmbijit said:


> People here are quite adept at identifying and busting teasers so I will post nothing more...
> 
> View attachment 8941154


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Harry Ireland said:


> Oh dear, I just plucked it from Google. Well, cheers to DSD. Very cool picture!


Big congrats Harry- awesome incoming Ranger. Glad you like my photo and well done Google Should take some royalties. Enjoy and plenty of highland shots pls 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> The new 7000. Super pumped about it
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome catch JSM9872

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Black buckle, double prong... G9000MS-1JF?


The new B frogman also sports the black double prong ;-)


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

JSM9872 said:


> The new 7000. Super pumped about it
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Niiiiice! Pick it up from the sales forum here?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

brvheart said:


> The new B frogman also sports the black double prong ;-)


Yes, but in different shape. The one in the G9000MS is more rounded like Kmbijit's picture. Obviously, there are other black buckle G's, so we can't tell for sure until he confirms it.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Yes, but in different shape. The one in the G9000MS is more rounded like Kmbijit's picture. Obviously, there are other black buckle G's, so we can't tell for sure until he confirms it.


I'll let the rabbit out of the bag tomorrow! Oh, and it's not a Mudman or a Frogman, though I really wish I could afford a froggy


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Cheers mate!
I'll post some Irish pictures as soon as it arrives !!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats Harry- awesome incoming Ranger. Glad you like my photo and well done Google Should take some royalties. Enjoy and plenty of highland shots pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

The KING is coming to Ireland !


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome catch JSM9872
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+





brvheart said:


> Niiiiice! Pick it up from the sales forum here?


Indeed. Was on the fence and looking at them for a while. Jumped at the chance when it popped up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Two g-7710 just passed the custom. Was just looking for one, Got two for a steal that i couldn't let pass on yahoo auction instead... Sigh..
Expecting them on my wrist sometime in next week.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

JSM9872 said:


> Indeed. Was on the fence and looking at them for a while. Jumped at the chance when it popped up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great catch!! Cant wait to see it!!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

kmbijit said:


> I'll let the rabbit out of the bag tomorrow! Oh, and it's not a Mudman or a Frogman, though I really wish I could afford a froggy


The Rabbit's out!!!!! Time for the reveal!









Okay, I confess - it's not the real deal, but it's pretty darned close!

Full link here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-9400btj-1cr-rangeman-goes-shelfqueen-3456690.html#post32147818


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't own any watches from micro-brands prior to 2016.

Now I've got 3 incoming and I'm really excited about it.

I was probably one of the first to order this one when pre-orders started:









Then I chanced upon this in the https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2016-pre-orders-upcoming-releases-[-big-list]-2978874.html thread.









And finally because both of those would not be here so soon (actually one might be, based on the latest update), I needed something to scratch the itch and I had my eye on this one for a while.
The 40% discount code was too good to miss.









I'm so looking forward to receiving them!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

After one year with Gulfmaster, Rangeman, Mudmaster and Gulfmaster again, I hope to complete the 2016 with recent Garmin series Fenix 3 HR, maybe adding some bands...









My default is the Silver with the same band of the Quatix 3.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well. This came in a few days ago but it's been a hectic couple days with work etc. So far I am loving it. It's substantial in size and weight but thinner than many of the G Shocks I have owned and in my opinion wears very nicely on the wrist. I haven't gone through a lot of the functions on it yet but I am very happy with the look, the contrast on the face makes it very easy to read, and the illumination is one of the better I have seen on a watch I own.

Here she is!!


























"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

@jJSM9872
Very nice. Well done!
Is this the one from @Odie?


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

WES51 said:


> @jJSM9872
> Very nice. Well done!
> Is this the one from @Odie?


Yes it is. And thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big Congrats JSM9872  Looks great. Have fun & enjoy  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

JSM9872 said:


> Well. This came in a few days ago but it's been a hectic couple days with work etc. So far I am loving it. It's substantial in size and weight but thinner than many of the G Shocks I have owned and in my opinion wears very nicely on the wrist. I haven't gone through a lot of the functions on it yet but I am very happy with the look, the contrast on the face makes it very easy to read, and the illumination is one of the better I have seen on a watch I own.
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Finally pulled the trigger on these two:


----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

Something I can truly beat around - the venerable dw5600e. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glazer1972 (Jul 10, 2010)

Older Mudman GW9000-1 I think.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

DW-5600EG!! (thanks to Harry's photo in today's WRUW thread!! o|o|)

JUST what I need.....my 10th square!! :rodekaarto|:-d:-d:-d

I really like the gold lettering, gold trim, and golden-colored LCD. I'm noticing a pattern here. Maybe I should just head down to Ft. Knox and pick up a couple gold bars!! :-!:-d:-d


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> DW-5600EG!! (thanks to Harry's photo in today's WRUW thread!! o|o|)
> 
> JUST what I need.....my 10th square!! :rodekaarto|:-d:-d:-d
> 
> I really like the gold lettering, gold trim, and golden-colored LCD. I'm noticing a pattern here. Maybe I should just head down to Ft. Knox and pick up a couple gold bars!! :-!:-d:-d


Nice pick up my friend! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> DW-5600EG!! (thanks to Harry's photo in today's WRUW thread!! o|o|)
> 
> JUST what I need.....my 10th square!! :rodekaarto|:-d:-d:-d
> 
> I really like the gold lettering, gold trim, and golden-colored LCD. I'm noticing a pattern here. Maybe I should just head down to Ft. Knox and pick up a couple gold bars!! :-!:-d:-d


Congrats T4P Looks very cool.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh I forgot  Something incoming end of next week. Can't say more   So please be patient & stay put F17 G Shockers 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

What a tease. I would never do that...



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh I forgot  Something incoming end of next week. Can't say more   So please be patient & stay put F17 G Shockers


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah!!!! Totally awesome! Glad you got this one, the gold just makes it stand out much more, don't you agree?
Nice choice my friend! And throw some pics on here, would you?



Time4Playnow said:


> DW-5600EG!! (thanks to Harry's photo in today's WRUW thread!! o|o|)
> 
> JUST what I need.....my 10th square!! :rodekaarto|:-d:-d:-d
> 
> I really like the gold lettering, gold trim, and golden-colored LCD. I'm noticing a pattern here. Maybe I should just head down to Ft. Knox and pick up a couple gold bars!! :-!:-d:-d


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh I forgot  Something incoming end of next week. Can't say more   So please be patient & stay put F17 G Shockers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Must be Gulfie


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Harry Ireland said:


> Yeah!!!! Totally awesome! Glad you got this one, the gold just makes it stand out much more, don't you agree?
> Nice choice my friend! And throw some pics on here, would you?


It arrived today! :-! DW-5600EG - a good match with my other DW-5600. ;-) Thanks Harry for the inspiration!





Had to throw my 5030 in here too, just for fun!





Something ELSE arrived today too, that I'd like to throw in here also - but I believe it is against forum rules. :roll: I'm going to be taking up another hobby - air rifle shooting. Not hunting, just targets and general plinking. I picked up an RWS model 34P in .22 caliber (pellet). :-! A German made rifle that is supposed to be accurate, and of high quality.

What led me to this? Well....a couple things. In high school, I was on the rifle team where we shot Anschutz small bore rifles (.22 rimfire) at 50 feet. We would shoot at 10 different bullseyes in a session from the prone position, with the goal of hitting the very center of each bullseye, which was only about 4-5mm in diameter. At 50 feet, that is a very small target. And we did not use telescopic sights - only peep sights. The rifles were certainly capable of that kind of accuracy, all day long - even if we weren't! :-d But it was great fun. Also, I still enjoy shooting .22 rimfire rounds, but they are very hard to get these days in the U.S. for a reasonable price. That kind of led me to air rifles - pellets are plentiful and very inexpensive. A tin of 500 might be $7-8. And many many years ago, I shot air rifles at home with my Dad, which was great fun. Now, I'll mainly be shooting at targets, and cans and such. (NOT g-shocks, in case any of you were wondering that! LOL But I am certain that I'll be wearing a g-shock while shooting!)


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Now, I'll mainly be shooting at targets, and cans and such. (NOT g-shocks, in case any of you were wondering that!...)












jk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kcohS-G said:


> jk


Disappointed that I won't be shooting at Gs??? :-s Do ya want me to sling some lead at one of my 5600s???! Say it ain't so!! :rodekaart:-d

We know that is not going to happen. ;-)


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Disappointed that I won't be shooting at Gs??? :-s Do ya want me to sling some lead at one of my 5600s???! Say it ain't so!! :rodekaart:-d
> 
> We know that is not going to happen. ;-)


While G Shocks are known for their bullet-proof reliability, we certainly want to see just how "pellet-proof" G shocks actually are!!!

Jk...


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> It arrived today! :-! DW-5600EG - a good match with my other DW-5600. ;-) Thanks Harry for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pickup and GREAT treo you have there! I am actually wearing a square as I type this! First time in a REALLY long time and it looks absolutely silly on me...

Congrats on the second hobby also ;-) - ping me off the forum on that one


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> Awesome pickup and GREAT treo you have there! I am actually wearing a square as I type this! First time in a REALLY long time *and it looks absolutely silly on me*...
> 
> Congrats on the second hobby also ;-) - ping me off the forum on that one


Thanks! As for the square, I doubt that it looks silly on you. You are only looking at it thru "Mudmaster goggles." :-d This is what happens after you've worn a Mudmaster so much that anything smaller looks crazy. (which is to say, most other watches!) But if you were to wear a square for a few days, the Mudmaster goggles would begin to wear off a bit, I bet!

Re. the other hobby, I can't ping you - I only ping targets!! :-d:-d


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks! As for the square, I doubt that it looks silly on you. You are only looking at it thru "Mudmaster goggles." :-d This is what happens after you've worn a Mudmaster so much that anything smaller looks crazy. (which is to say, most other watches!) _*But if you were to wear a square for a few days, the Mudmaster goggles would begin to wear off a bit, I bet!*_
> 
> Re. the other hobby, I can't ping you - I only ping targets!! :-d:-d


Hmmmm.....I might have to try that...  - maybe not - the Mudmaster is pretty hard to take off for long amounts of time


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Re. the other hobby, I can't ping you - I only ping targets!! :-d:-d


Nice get for the gold 5600. If you're into air pellet guns, there's a whole another softer side of the hobby called Airsoft. Probably you already know it, though. Yeah, I know you can't get rid of pests/critters with plastic BB's, nor can you expect the same kind of accuracy. But it's a bit safer and even cheaper for "ammo". Check out Tokyo Marui, they've got some good stuffs. ;-) The Japanese can't have real guns, but they're nuts about airsoft. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice squares T4P  Enjoy. Somehow I still haven't managed to pick up at least one square in 3 years. I think I'm immune now


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome! Nice collection of squares!!



Time4Playnow said:


> It arrived today! :-! DW-5600EG - a good match with my other DW-5600. ;-) Thanks Harry for the inspiration!


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

Just placed an order for a GWG-1000RD. This will be my third attempt. Amazon sent me a scratched one, eBay seller who had three to sell cancelled because he said the watch was "broke." Hopefully I will be posting photos of my new Mudmaster soon. New to G-Shocks, don't know how I missed them all these years.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

SamQue said:


> Just placed an order for a GWG-1000RD. This will be my third attempt. Amazon sent me a scratched one, eBay seller who had three to sell cancelled because he said the watch was "broke." Hopefully I will be posting photos of my new Mudmaster soon. New to G-Shocks, don't know how I missed them all these years.


Congrats!!! :-! You should love it! As they say, the third time is the charm!!  Been wearing mine a lot.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

SamQue said:


> Just placed an order for a GWG-1000RD. This will be my third attempt. Amazon sent me a scratched one, eBay seller who had three to sell cancelled because he said the watch was "broke." Hopefully I will be posting photos of my new Mudmaster soon. New to G-Shocks, don't know how I missed them all these years.


Crossing fingers for you!!! You will love it! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh I forgot  Something incoming end of next week. Can't say more   So please be patient & stay put F17 G Shockers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+





cbkihong said:


> Must be Gulfie


Bingo cbkihong.  G Shockers pls check WRUW 15 August 2016 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Today, im down to only 3 g-shocks...

...Also today, i won a free casio mw600f from the very generous wus master *devilsbite* (and his dog _molly_) in f71 (affordables section)... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/give...e-your-wisdom;-casio-sport-watch-3450210.html









actual watch photos courtesy of master *devilsbite*.



...The watch god's must be pulling a trick on me  they know i would never sell my non-g casios, so yeah...


----------



## Quadka (Jan 29, 2011)

kcohS-G said:


> Today, im down to only 3 g-shocks...
> 
> ...Also today, i won a free casio mw600f from the very generous wus master *devilsbite* (and his dog _molly_) in f71 (affordables section)... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/give...e-your-wisdom;-casio-sport-watch-3450210.html
> 
> ...


The question is why are you getting rid of your G's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Quadka said:


> The question is why are you getting rid of your G's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i tend to baby the g-shocks lol, i wear them rarely, some have the same functions, So i plan to just keep the ones i truly like.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been on a bargain bender.

DW-5600CS-9










GXW-56 King










G-9300 Mudman










GW-3500










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbackhand (Oct 12, 2015)

PP 5167 Coming tomorrow! I'm pumped


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Just came in...Suunto Traverse Alpha Foliage. Looks good next to the G.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Seattle said:


> Just came in...Suunto Traverse Alpha Foliage. Looks good next to the G.
> View attachment 9080666


Boy ... if I were going to 'stray' ... that's a Suunto that would really interest me. Very nice *Seattle ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

With luck I should receive this one tomorrow. Should make a nice companion to its larger cousin, the GXW-56BB!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> With luck I should receive this one tomorrow. Should make a nice companion to its larger cousin, the GXW-56BB!


Not now please ! I'm in the middle of re-stocking my 'Quick Quips' reply inventory. :think:

So just a plain 'very nice *T4Pnow ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

It has arrived!  More pics/comments coming in 5600 thread.


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

New to G-Shock. Didn't realize what a nice line of watches they make. After some work, my GWG-1000 arrived yesterday. Very pleased.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> It has arrived!  More pics/comments coming in 5600 thread.





SamQue said:


> New to G-Shock. Didn't realize what a nice line of watches they make. After some work, my GWG-1000 arrived yesterday. Very pleased.


Very nice. Congrats to both of you. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

SamQue said:


> New to G-Shock. Didn't realize what a nice line of watches they make. After some work, my GWG-1000 arrived yesterday. Very pleased.


Beautiful!!! Perfect choice for an entry to the world of G-shocks!!!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Incoming Panda!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

It's there 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Interesting product, complete, nice, maybe expensive for this category, maybe not

Not for me, for birthday of my friend


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tom ! :-!:-!:-!

More pic's & tell us all about it ! :think: b-) |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations Tom ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> More pic's & tell us all about it ! :think: b-) |>


Thank you Greg. More photos soon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's there


Now that is gorgeous! A very stunning piece.

Congrats on your new Gulfmaster V2!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

After a long time of wanting this one, but not liking the price, I finally found one at a half-decent price, and had to order it! :-d PRW-3100T. Having owned many Protreks, I now know that I prefer the more compact size of the 3100, but love its very very large digits, brushed SS bezel, and STN display. And I'm also a sucker for a titanium bracelet.

Now it has shipped, but the latest update says "Scanned into sack/container" - in Singapore. That was 3 days ago. o| It is not express shipping, so it will probably take at least a week for it to arrive. I assume it is on the flight over now... I hope to receive it next week sometime. :-!

Pic from Amazon.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> After a long time of wanting this one, but not liking the price, I finally found one at a half-decent price, and had to order it! :-d PRW-3100T. Having owned many Protreks, I now know that I prefer the more compact size of the 3100, but love its very very large digits, brushed SS bezel, and STN display. And I'm also a sucker for a titanium bracelet.
> 
> Now it has shipped, but the latest update says "Scanned into sack/container" - in Singapore. That was 3 days ago. o| It is not express shipping, so it will probably take at least a week for it to arrive. I assume it is on the flight over now... I hope to receive it next week sometime. :-!
> 
> Pic from Amazon.


Couple of GREAT pickups!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Now that is gorgeous! A very stunning piece.
> 
> Congrats on your new Gulfmaster V2!


Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great score T4P  Well done 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Oops... Triggerfingeritis has struck again... 










GF-1000-1ER 

...my first frog...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

You're on a roll, Sir! Nice piece!



BenF said:


> Oops... Triggerfingeritis has struck again...
> GF-1000-1ER
> 
> ...my first frog...
> ...


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Harry!

Please start a help group, I need to stand up and say I've got a problem!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

BenF said:


> Thanks Harry!
> 
> Please start a help group, I need to stand up and say I've got a problem!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You needed a Frogman ... F17 members provided that extra little push you needed ... what could be more helpful than that ??? :-! :-d :roll:


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> You needed a Frogman ... F17 members provided that extra little push you needed ... what could be more helpful than that ??? :-! :-d :roll:
> 
> View attachment 9114018


It's you!! YOU'RE that voice in my head!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

BenF said:


> It's you!! YOU'RE that voice in my head!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Ben ... I am !!! :-d:-d:-d

I know you didn't say it ... but "You're welcome !". :-!

Aren't you glad I'm not telling you to buy Rolex's though ??? :think: :-d


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

And


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BenF said:


> Oops... Triggerfingeritis has struck again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo Ben Big congrats. You gonna love this big fella 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Time for another 350. Cause the looks and the wings make it fit like a glove.


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

I HUF and I PUF:


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Harry Ireland said:


> I HUF and I PUF:


Congrats Harry!! That is a very cool model. I love the texture on the strap, and the display is uncluttered and very very legible. Very nice!!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I gave a fellow forum member my opinions on the Gulfmaster. I did such a good job, that I re-kindled my interest in it, and 30 minutes later I RE-BOUGHT a Gulfmaster that I used to have - the GWN-1000C!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d

Well, I suppose another lesson learned - I never should have sold that one to begin with!! ;-) I have owned 5 different Gulfie versions now and IMO this one is the best! :-!

Incoming later this week (pic from Ebay):


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I gave a fellow forum member my opinions on the Gulfmaster. I did such a good job, that I re-kindled my interest in it, and 30 minutes later I RE-BOUGHT a Gulfmaster that I used to have - the GWN-1000C!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d
> 
> Well, I suppose another lesson learned - I never should have sold that one to begin with!! ;-) I have owned 5 different Gulfie versions now and IMO this one is the best! :-!
> 
> Incoming later this week (pic from Ebay):


Great pickup!! I might grab one also - I have wanted that one for a LONG time!


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> I gave a fellow forum member my opinions on the Gulfmaster. I did such a good job, that I re-kindled my interest in it, and 30 minutes later I RE-BOUGHT a Gulfmaster that I used to have - the GWN-1000C!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d
> 
> Well, I suppose another lesson learned - I never should have sold that one to begin with!! ;-) I have owned 5 different Gulfie versions now and IMO this one is the best! :-!
> 
> Incoming later this week (pic from Ebay):


Welcome back to the dark side!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> I gave a fellow forum member my opinions on the Gulfmaster. I did such a good job, that I re-kindled my interest in it, and 30 minutes later I RE-BOUGHT a Gulfmaster that I used to have - the GWN-1000C!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d
> 
> Well, I suppose another lesson learned - I never should have sold that one to begin with!! ;-) I have owned 5 different Gulfie versions now and IMO this one is the best! :-!
> 
> Incoming later this week (pic from Ebay):


Good choice! Great! 
I'm tempted to apply white bezel and band in my yellow, the original white is for my old father and I receive his Rangeman Camouflage, the second best G-Shock after the Gulfmaster, in my opinion...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Harry Ireland said:


> I HUF and I PUF:


I like it Harry and pls don't 4 get the Irish highland shots  Enjoy










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great catch T4P 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh wow! Congrats! I think I'm gonna have to get one as well. Super cool and sharp! 


Time4Playnow said:


> I gave a fellow forum member my opinions on the Gulfmaster. I did such a good job, that I re-kindled my interest in it, and 30 minutes later I RE-BOUGHT a Gulfmaster that I used to have - the GWN-1000C!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d
> 
> Well, I suppose another lesson learned - I never should have sold that one to begin with!! ;-) I have owned 5 different Gulfie versions now and IMO this one is the best! :-!
> 
> Incoming later this week (pic from Ebay):


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

brvheart said:


> Great pickup!! I might grab one also - I have wanted that one for a LONG time!


I saw this version if this watch in person once and can't get it out of my head since. I'll stay strong though, which won't be too hard as I'm already on notice, that I depleated my wife's sympathy for my toys buying for this year.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

It's been awhile  One more Incoming this week

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's been awhile  One more Incoming this week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Lemme guess... Gulfmaster v2 in white?? :think:;-)



WES51 said:


> I saw this version if this watch in person once and can't get it out of my head since. I'll stay strong though, which won't be too hard as I'm already on notice, that I depleated my wife's sympathy for my toys buying for this year.


LOL I can see where it might have that effect! I owned it, and all this talk of Gulfmasters lately has made me realize that I want it again! Why I ever sold it - not sure.... :-s But you can bet that won't happen again! :-d:-!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

WES51 said:


> I saw this version if this watch in person once and can't get it out of my head since. I'll stay strong though, which won't be too hard as I'm already on notice, that I depleated my wife's sympathy for my toys buying for this year.


I am right there with you! Maybe I will sell something off to cover it...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Lemme guess... Gulfmaster v2 in white?? :think:;-)
> 
> Opposite of the colour scale T4P  Dropped a hint earlier this month  Another Gulfmaster2 only if the red version will be released
> 
> LOL I can see where it might have that effect! I owned it, and all this talk of Gulfmasters lately has made me realize that I want it again! Why I ever sold it - not sure.... :-s But you can bet that won't happen again! :-d:-!


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

My last acquisitions










From left to right:


WS210H-1AVF
AE-1000W-4AVEF
AE-1200WH-1B
STW-1000-1JF (PHYS)
W800H-1AV

The Phys is definitely my new Swim watch.
I love the display, the easy to reach buttons and the lap memory option. I can keep track of all my trainings and check performance over time.
A very simple watch but really effective. It is very good at what it offers.


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Will do Sir. But you guessed it.....it's raining again!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> I like it Harry and pls don't 4 get the Irish highland shots  Enjoy


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey folks.. I haven't posted in a while.. well, four were delivered today. Here are my new ones.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Harry Ireland said:


> Will do Sir. But you guessed it.....it's raining again!


Moby 

Oh, and it's raining again
Loud on your car like bullets on tin.
Oh, and its raining again
Open the door and pulling me in
...

love this song

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh wow! Just one day ago I congratulated Time4PlayNow on this great buy and incoming Gulfmaster...and NOW IM WAITING FOR MINE!!!! Time flies and dream come true in one day! )))))
This one is coming to me now!!!!!!










ZJAZZ said:


> Oh wow! Congrats! I think I'm gonna have to get one as well. Super cool and sharp!










Originally Posted by *Time4Playnow* 
_I gave a fellow forum member my opinions on the Gulfmaster. I did such a good job, that I re-kindled my interest in it, and 30 minutes later I RE-BOUGHT a Gulfmaster that I used to have - the GWN-1000C!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d

Well, I suppose another lesson learned - I never should have sold that one to begin with!! ;-) I have owned 5 different Gulfie versions now and IMO this one is the best! :-!

Incoming later this week (pic from Ebay):_


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ZJAZZ said:


> Oh wow! Just one day ago I congratulated Time4PlayNow on this great buy and incoming Gulfmaster...and NOW IM WAITING FOR MINE!!!! Time flies and dream come true in one day! )))))
> This one is coming to me now!!!!!!
> View attachment 9129194
> 
> ...


And now it's my turn to congratulate you!! :-! Excellent, I think you will love it, post pics after you get it!!


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you! Hopefully we get our "stealths" soon!



Time4Playnow said:


> And now it's my turn to congratulate you!! :-! Excellent, I think you will love it, post pics after you get it!!


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Two in the door today:










(I'm going to have to go to work in a drysuit to pull this one off )

And...










Shortly going to have some new 'clothes'



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BenF said:


> Two in the door today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent score Ben 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes Sir, now that is what you call an awesome score! 
Well done m8!



BenF said:


> Two in the door today: (I'm going to have to go to work in a drysuit to pull this one off )
> And...Shortly going to have some new 'clothes'


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Harry Ireland said:


> Yes Sir, now that is what you call an awesome score!
> Well done m8!


Thanks my friend!! b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

BenF said:


> Two in the door today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Ben, great watches!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

PRW-3100T arrived today.... 



The STN display is readable at quite an angle:



The titanium bracelet is nice and light.



Nice clear, easy to read dial:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Really nice T4P Congrats & enjoy  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

I ordered one of these a few days ago, and just received it yesterday.








It met all my criteria, but was a little small on my wrist and I worry about the shock resistance. So after pondering it for a day, I shipped it back off the Amazon and ordered a Rangeman GW-9400-1 instead.








(Not my picture)

What do you think, did I make the right swap?


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> What do you think, did I make the right swap?


The question really is should you have both... 

Seriously though, great choice and congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> I ordered one of these a few days ago, and just received it yesterday.
> 
> It met all my criteria, but was a little small on my wrist and I worry about the shock resistance. So after pondering it for a day, I shipped it back off the Amazon and ordered a Rangeman GW-9400-1 instead.
> 
> ...


Yes!! ;-)


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes indeedio!



outsidesmoke07 said:


> What do you think, did I make the right swap?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> I ordered one of these a few days ago, and just received it yesterday.
> View attachment 9155234
> 
> 
> ...


The Rangeman is a must! Perfect decision!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey everyone. Hope yall are having a wonderful Thursday. It's taken me a while but my MS collection is now complete. This one was delivered today. 
G-7900MS. 








Looks good with its brothers. Lol









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

BenF said:


> The question really is should you have both...
> 
> Seriously though, great choice and congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never go wrong with a Rangeman. One of the best. Good choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey everyone. Hope yall are having a wonderful Thursday. It's taken me a while but my MS collection is now complete. This one was delivered today.
> G-7900MS.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. How many are there?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

tokeisukei said:


> Congrats. How many are there?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello.there are four 7900MS models

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hello.there are four 7900MS models
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


Nice! I just got a 7900 today as well.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Nice! I just got a 7900 today as well.


Congrats! Sweet watch. I love the 7900s.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

tokeisukei said:


> Never go wrong with a Rangeman. One of the best. Good choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement! I'll put up some photos when it arrives, I'm excited to play around with all the extra features. It's replacing this old Timex.









The Timex isn't a bad watch, but a little basic. I spent $20 on it six years ago before entering the police academy. When I graduated I threw it in a drawer where it lived until I pulled it out a couple days ago. Over the six years in the drawer it gained 6 minutes, so 5 sec/month. I can't complain about the large display, but the keeper just failed and I can afford to buy nicer things these days :-!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

^^^^ Timex is using a type of font that does not appeal to me. Actually I did not realize this until I got into Casios. And now I can't even look at Timex font any more.


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

About a week away.









The White Mule


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

White Mule said:


> About a week away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is very very nice. Big congrats  Still hoping there will be a 'white' Froggy release in not so distant future of the GWF -D1000


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> This one is very very nice. Big congrats  Still hoping there will be a 'white' Froggy release in not so distant future of the GWF -D1000


I agree. High gloss white would be my choice over the matte.

The White Mule


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally found one of these....GD-400HUF...should be here in 4-5 days.


----------



## Dirtbuddy (Aug 28, 2016)

Should be here by the end of the week...


----------



## Dirtbuddy (Aug 28, 2016)

Trandy said:


> Finally found one of these....GD-400HUF...should be here in 4-5 days.


Nice lookin' watch Trandy!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Trandy said:


> Finally found one of these....GD-400HUF...should be here in 4-5 days.


Yeah cool catch Trandy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, I'm hooked. I really like the variety and styles of G-Shocks. Ordered a GPW-1000FC-1A9 yesterday. It is scheduled to arrive today. Received some great advise from members of this forum, thanks to all of you. Need to update my signature with G-Shock logo.


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

This is only Stage-1. Soon your infection will spread. Nothing to be done about it. 
The joys of receiving a new watch on "new watch days" is a mere side-effect of the ever fasting mutating G-Shockeritus. 
Soon, you will be like us...it's horrible and you'll love it!



SamQue said:


> Ok, I'm hooked. I really like the variety and styles of G-Shocks. Ordered a GPW-1000FC-1A9 yesterday. It is scheduled to arrive today. Received some great advise from members of this forum, thanks to all of you. Need to update my signature with G-Shock logo.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

A new one was delivered this afternoon. DW6900H THRASHER.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

I was just notified the frog I have been waiting since June is now available ... nearly have forgotten that. May be closing the sale some time this week.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Bought a DW-6900BB-1 at the store today. I was actually planning to get the GX-56BB-1 but decided it was too big for my wrist. G-100BB-1 was tempting too.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

g-addict said:


> Bought a DW-6900BB-1 at the store today. I was actually planning to get the GX-56BB-1 but decided it was too big for my wrist. G-100BB-1 was tempting too.
> 
> View attachment 9258346


Very nice!! The new "BB" watches look fantastic. I had to pick up the king when it came out!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Trandy said:


> Finally found one of these....GD-400HUF...should be here in 4-5 days.


Me too!

GD-400HUF


----------



## Madeinhb (Mar 13, 2012)

g-addict said:


> Bought a DW-6900BB-1 at the store today. I was actually planning to get the GX-56BB-1 but decided it was too big for my wrist. G-100BB-1 was tempting too.
> 
> View attachment 9258346


Looks awesome. Only thing holding me back is lack of world time


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, it looks great but I wish it was a GW-6900.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello all.... one was delivered today. It's nothing special but I've always liked the purple & green combo.. PLUS I GOT A GREAT DEAL ON IT. LOL...ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND, PEOPLE. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Tony Rex (Jan 26, 2014)

I was gunning for a pre-loved G-5600 for a beater, except people were willing to pay only ten bucks less than the above, brand new. So I ponied up the extra dollarydoos and bought the GWM5610.

Today I read the one star amazon "Reviews", ....... *I want it even more ! Wheeeeeee !!*


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Who me?
Ordered a HAQ Bulova from the "Zon" Thurs.
Do you Bros feel like needles n pins are sticking you while 
you wait for delivery? I certainly do!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## abrzeczkowski (Sep 9, 2016)

Just received...Suunto Traverse Alpha Stealth ... look much better then my old Ambit 1.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Tony Rex said:


> I was gunning for a pre-loved G-5600 for a beater, except people were willing to pay only ten bucks less than the above, brand new. So I ponied up the extra dollarydoos and bought the GWM5610.
> 
> Today I read the one star amazon "Reviews", ....... *I want it even more ! Wheeeeeee !!*


Just picked this one up, pre-loved from another forum member!


----------



## jayinhk (Sep 10, 2016)

New, on wrist: 5600P-1JF. Overpaid a little on eBay...was cheaper on Rakuten. GRR!

Incoming:

DW-6900MS1 (all black with red highlights on the dial and red tint to display)
GD-400MB-1D (all black with green highlights and green tint)
GW-6900-1G (American version, MultiBand 6 and Tough Solar)
GXW-56-1BJF (KING, I wanted the MultiBand and a positive display vs the all black Southeast Asian model for 2016, which doesn't have MultiBand, but is $60 cheaper)
DW-6900B9 (Fox Fire, love the color combo on the bezel)

Still tempted to get the 2016 all black 56 and 6900...but I should probably quit now. lol

​​
CASIO G-SHOCK DW-D5600P-1JF Digital World Time Black New Men's Watch Japan F/S



​​
CASIO G-SHOCK DW-D5600P-1JF Digital World Time Black New Men's Watch Japan F/S


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Should be here Monday.










...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Impatiently waiting...









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had my eye on the Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1B (blue bezel) and GWN-1000B-1A (black bezel) for awhile. Recently Amazon raised the price on the blue bezel version from about $298 to $329. At the same time, the price on the black bezel (JDM) version dropped from $402 to $293. Each one has some styling features that I prefer. In particular, I like the blue bezel, but I like the all-white hands on the black bezel version. Anyway, with the over $100 price drop on the black bezel version, I jumped on it before the price goes up again (Amazon daily price changes are crazy).


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hello all.... one was delivered today. It's nothing special but I've always liked the purple & green combo.. PLUS I GOT A GREAT DEAL ON IT. LOL...ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND, PEOPLE.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


You joker! LOL!!!






Nice choice!


----------



## jayinhk (Sep 10, 2016)

Couldn't resist...looked too aggressive. GD-120MB


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

I couldn't resist...gn and a gwn in coming









...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

*Okay, 1 week ago, JohnQ posted this:*



JohnQFord said:


> So you're saying it will be on your wrist within 2 weeks at the outside ?!?! :-!:-!:-!


My response to that was, "unlikely." (in my defense, I did not say "NEVER HAPPEN!" :-d:-d:-d) I said that I was planning to sell some Gs first to get funds in advance. 
Well, tar and feather me and slap me with a wet noodle!! He was RIGHT!!!! :rodekaarto|o| :-d:-d:-d

A couple of things led to the earlier-than-planned ordering. One, I unexpectedly had the funds, BEFORE I sold off other Gs.... and, as much as I had planned to wait a month or two until this watch is available on Amazon at a lower price.....I stared at the Rakuten photos just a BIT too long!! Soooooooo....it is now ON order!!!  If things go as expected, I should have it by the end of this coming week!! :-!

What can I say??! I love camo too much - especially on this watch! ;-)



But I think what I'll do from this point forward, is rather than plan WHEN I want to get something, I'll just ASK JohnQ to TELL ME when I'll be getting it!! His answer will probably be more accurate than my own!! :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

p.s. I will also be getting a certain black & red 5000....around the beginning of October! No need to ask JohnQ "when" on this one, as it's already ordered too!! Rakuten coupon and points came in handy!! :-!:-!:-!

Still can't figure out why the dial and bezel look more like an M5610 than a 5000 though... :think:


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> *Okay, 1 week ago, JohnQ posted this:*
> 
> My response to that was, "unlikely." (in my defense, I did not say "NEVER HAPPEN!" :-d:-d:-d) I said that I was planning to sell some Gs first to get funds in advance.
> Well, tar and feather me and slap me with a wet noodle!! He was RIGHT!!!! :rodekaarto|o| :-d:-d:-d
> ...


All wise decisions ... nevertheless. Unfortunately I can't predict squares though. Otherwise feel free to ask ! :-d:-d:-d

Amazing how those Rakuten points can help a decision along ! :-!


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

Got a new CW on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Since misery loves company, mine should be here in the next couple of days ! :-!


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> I've had my eye on the Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1B (blue bezel) and GWN-1000B-1A (black bezel) for awhile. Recently Amazon raised the price on the blue bezel version from about $298 to $329. At the same time, the price on the black bezel (JDM) version dropped from $402 to $293. Each one has some styling features that I prefer. In particular, I like the blue bezel, but I like the all-white hands on the black bezel version. Anyway, with the over $100 price drop on the black bezel version, I jumped on it before the price goes up again (Amazon daily price changes are crazy).


Price was still $293 as of this morning. I know because I have one coming now lol. I could not turn down that price on the JDM version. I'm supposed to be down sizing and like always I'm weak haha. Thanks for the heads up.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

milloncobra said:


> Time4Playnow said:
> 
> 
> > *Okay, 1 week ago, JohnQ posted this:*
> ...


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

Mistake, so delete it😯



Grtz


----------



## tomence (May 10, 2014)

Awaiting Rolex BLNR to arrive directly from Rolex. It's my grail watch. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Since misery loves company, mine should be here in the next couple of days ! :-!
> 
> View attachment 9327482


Ahahaha! Great!!! Well good, we'll have multiple Desert Camo versions listed on the forum soon! Congrats!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> I've had my eye on the Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1B (blue bezel) and GWN-1000B-1A (black bezel) for awhile. Recently Amazon raised the price on the blue bezel version from about $298 to $329. At the same time, the price on the black bezel (JDM) version dropped from $402 to $293. Each one has some styling features that I prefer. In particular, I like the blue bezel, but I like the all-white hands on the black bezel version. Anyway, with the over $100 price drop on the black bezel version, I jumped on it before the price goes up again (Amazon daily price changes are crazy).


Congrats Gary, very nice pickup!! :-! Yeah it is crazy how much prices fluctuate on the site, but $293 is a good deal! I think you'll love it. Look forward to some photos when it arrives! 




tomence said:


> Awaiting Rolex BLNR to arrive directly from Rolex. It's my grail watch. Can't wait to get it.



That's nice - but in case you didn't realize, this "Incoming" thread is specifically for G-shocks.... ;-)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> That's nice - but in case you didn't realize, this "Incoming" thread is specifically for G-shocks.... ;-)


I don't really think it matters.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I don't really think it matters.


I agree, it doesn't. I just wanted him to be aware, in case he posted here by accident, thinking it was a different forum.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tomence said:


> Awaiting Rolex BLNR to arrive directly from Rolex. It's my grail watch. Can't wait to get it.


Big congrats its a beauty. Just calculated it's about ( new BLNR ) 12 Quad Sensor Gulfie's ( jap, version ) or a bit more than 4 Love the Sea and the Earth Frogman D1000-K Wear it in good health. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big congrats T4P & JohnQ. That's great news. Fantastic purchase. I'm going to join the party a bit later as I m going for the Japanese version of the Mudmaster. This will take some time but no problem. Looking forward to your shots  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

A used, "new to me" GW-M500A should be here a few hours. I bought it off the Sales Forum. I know it's old school big but I figured this is a way to try it out for cheap. And I mean cheap. Like, the price of a good lunch, cheap.

Just in and before a cleaning with a drop of dish soap and a toothbrush. Pretty darn clean and very few micro dings on the resin.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Almost like new, nice get! That's an American classic G model since the millennium! Albeit this is the updated Band 6 version. How you like it? Do you feel it a little top heavy?



Rocat said:


> A used, "new to me" GW-M500A should be here a few hours. I bought it off the Sales Forum. I know it's old school big but I figured this is a way to try it out for cheap. And I mean cheap. Like, the price of a good lunch, cheap.
> 
> Just in and before a cleaning with a drop of dish soap and a toothbrush. Pretty darn clean and very few micro dings on the resin.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Almost like new, nice get! That's an American classic G model since the millennium! Albeit this is the updated Band 6 version. How you like it? Do you feel it a little top heavy?


Still getting on with it. I'll know better in a day or two.

Currently walking around the house with this one on the right wrist and the new SNZG13 on the left wrist. The family's used to it. They aren't even phased by it. I will tell you guys the stock bracelet on the Seiko is rubbish. It's a Rattle snake. I sized it, wore for about ten minutes, took it off and put it in the Seiko box. I put on my standard 22mm affordable bracelet from China for $11 and it feels much better and looks a lot better. Straight end links don't bother me in the least. It raining cats and dogs at the moment but I'll see about adding a picture shortly.

Pictures cause I'm bored and waiting for dinner. lol


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

GW-5000-1JF. Yeah baby!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one just in-came!! :-d:-d:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

G9000-3V G-Shock Green Mudman (2-3 days out):
Should be a nice addition.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got it home now. So far really liking the cameo bracelet. Wasn't sure at first when I saw it in pictures but in person the bracelet colour combined with the same colour writing on the case somehow gel the watch together.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one just in-came!! :-d:-d:-!:-!:-!


Once again huge congrats  Enjoy the beauty T4P

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tokeisukei said:


> Just got it home now. So far really liking the cameo bracelet. Wasn't sure at first when I saw it in pictures but in person the bracelet colour combined with the same colour writing on the case somehow gel the watch together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super duper nice. Loving it!  Huge congrats. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Also just in:
































































*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent score JohnQ. Huge congrats. Like it. Something really different. Well done Casio. How do you would rate it amongst your other Rangers? ( I know I know still has the 'brand new' bonus ) 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent score JohnQ. Huge congrats. Like it. Something really different. Well done Casio. How do you would rate it amongst your other Rangers? ( I know I know still has the 'brand new' bonus )
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Had to give this some long thought !

It's new ... it's different ... but I'd put it at the bottom of the totem pole just above the original black Rangemen.

Why? Because I think it's just another Casio 'P.T. Barnum' special, now that I have it in hand.

They've taken the original Rangeman ... laminated some Camo onto the strap ... swapped in the sub-ring from the Burton ... matched the paint on the bezel nicely to compliment the Camo colour ...

& given it black studs along with a black ABC button. We're talking a one minute parts dump on the assembly line + minimal time, I'm sure, to clean/setup the paint station.

Hardly warrants much of a price increase over & above the base GW-9400 ! Not really much more than a parts swap & not much of a 'special' one at that.

Really, *T4Pn* [I believe] had a point in another post about maybe just waiting for the strap to become available !

The real downfall on Casio's part is, of course, not 'camo'ing the bezel. Do that & black out the 4 function buttons as well ... then you'd *really* have something.

They're taking us for suckers [certainly me in this case] & we're still right in there !

Below is a side-by-side-by-side of the Camo, the Rangeman & the Marcelo Burlon. If Casio can print all over the bezel of a $200 +/- G-Shock, what's holding them back on doing a proper job

on the Rangeman ? If you could get the Camo strap, the guys who are skilled with paint could turn the base Rangeman into a pretty good likeness of the Camo.

The strap is really, really cool ... but the overwhelming size of the bezel in a matte black dominates the watch & diminishes the impact of the strap.

It's still 'nice' ... but ... :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your great effort Greg  Really appreciated. Photos and reality are always different so I was really looking forward to your thoughts & opinion upon arrival. I agree with you it doesn't look sensational but still very nice IMHO. Nevertheless hopefully you will enjoy as I will join you a bit later. Thanks again


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

On it's way to me: a *GW-M5610*! 
Already wrote somewhere that it would probably be my next G.
I only didn't think I was going to buy one so soon after purchasing my GA-1100.
But I was browsing the bay and found one 'second hand' of only a few months old with all original papers and box for £55...
Could not resist it!


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Had to give this some long thought !
> 
> It's new ... it's different ... but I'd put it at the bottom of the totem pole just above the original black Rangemen.
> 
> ...


Would agree 100% with this. Nothing more I could add or take away.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Reporting my second King! Better pics tomorrow!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Had to give this some long thought !
> 
> It's new ... it's different ... but I'd put it at the bottom of the totem pole just above the original black Rangemen.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if the whole watch was camo....... I might.

You know what would be really cool though, the Burton Rangeman except the entire watch is done in the style of the strap, pure white buttons, no touch of red on the ABC button (perhaps grey/white or white/grey) and maybe even a partial negative display w/ white numbers if feasible (I'd assume a grayish filter ... so more like a crossbreed between a neg/pos display).

Still cool watch though.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Got it in!


























It's more of a olive drab than "green" and the negative display is awesome!
I think it'll via for time w/ the rally red, but the blue Mudman...... is getting less and less time.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> A new one was delivered this afternoon. DW6900H THRASHER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shwiiing !! ;-)
Congrats!
That is a real G you got there

Here is mine with original 1997 receipt

Enjoy |>|>|>


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 9372250


In this picture, but also in your other pictures it appears that the display may have more contrast over the previous models. Is it just due to the difference of the lighting or is the display really different?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

WES51 said:


> In this picture, but also in your other pictures it appears that the display may have more contrast over the previous models. Is it just due to the difference of the lighting or is the display really different?


Same module ... same contrast. Just different light/reflection & the influence of the different colours of the LCD 'surround'.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Same module ... same contrast. Just different light/reflection & the influence of the different colours of the LCD 'surround'.


Here's a side-by-side for the sake of comparison:


----------



## mpulford311 (Aug 13, 2016)

kmbijit said:


> Reporting my second King! Better pics tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 9387418


Nice King. . If everything goes right for me I'm ordering one next week.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Gary, very nice pickup!! :-! Yeah it is crazy how much prices fluctuate on the site, but $293 is a good deal! I think you'll love it. Look forward to some photos when it arrives!


Well, my Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1A finally arrived today (Sunday) by Amazon shipping. This is my first Amazon order that was delivered by their own shipping company rather than by the usual USPS or UPS.

Upon unboxing the watch, I immediately noticed a dark area on the lume for the 12 o'clock marker (probably thinly applied lume). It's easily visible from a normal viewing distance, so it's not acceptable to me.

Next I noticed the second hand hits some of the markers but misses most of them. Quite a few are off by a lot (1/4 to 1/3 of a second). One of those that is way off is the 30 second marker, so it's quite noticeable. I have some other watches with misaligned hands, but I had expected better from the Gulfmaster given that it's not a cheap watch (to me at least).

Anyway, this is very disappointing. So, the Gulfmaster will have to go back. The only question is whether to get a refund or to try a second sample which may also have to be returned.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> Well, my Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1A finally arrived today (Sunday) by Amazon shipping. This is my first Amazon order that was delivered by their own shipping company rather than by the usual USPS or UPS.
> 
> Upon unboxing the watch, I immediately noticed a dark area on the lume for the 12 o'clock marker (probably thinly applied lume). It's easily visible from a normal viewing distance, so it's not acceptable to me.
> 
> ...


That's too bad, Gary. If you get another one, hopefully it will be ok.

Out of curiosity, does yours just say "Japan" on the back, or Japan movt, cased in Thailand?

Good luck if you decide to try another one!


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Vintage coming in soon!

















Recently put back alive by Casio,but this one is the ancestor from 1996. The DW-6900X-8AT. Love it!


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

Henry Mancini song.........nnnnnnnow!










The White Mule


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> That's too bad, Gary. If you get another one, hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does yours just say "Japan" on the back, or Japan movt, cased in Thailand?
> 
> Good luck if you decide to try another one!


Thanks, T4PN.

It says "Japan H" on the back, which I guess means it was totally made in Japan.

I've found that flaws that can be seen while the watch is on the wrist when I first receive it continue to annoy me as time passes. This includes alignment flaws (misaligned hands, bezel, chapter ring or applied markers) as well as finish flaws (poorly applied lume, scratches, dust under the crystal).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice to see you back flying. Did you catch the F1 race today?



flying said:


> Shwiiing !! ;-)
> Congrats!
> That is a real G you got there
> 
> ...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Have you done a hand-home alignment? Hopefully that should at least fix the second hand.

The missing lume spot on the other hand is a little suspicious. Could the lume chip off during shipment?! I kind of doubt. Somebody (previous buyer) tried to mod the watch? Or just bad QC? Don't know...



GaryK30 said:


> Thanks, T4PN.
> 
> It says "Japan H" on the back, which I guess means it was totally made in Japan.
> 
> I've found that flaws that can be seen while the watch is on the wrist when I first receive it continue to annoy me as time passes. This includes alignment flaws (misaligned hands, bezel, chapter ring or applied markers) as well as finish flaws (poorly applied lume, scratches, dust under the crystal).


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Sorry to hear that. Have you done a hand-home alignment? Hopefully that should at least fix the second hand.
> 
> The missing lume spot on the other hand is a little suspicious. Could the lume chip off during shipment?! I kind of doubt. Somebody (previous buyer) tried to mod the watch? Or just bad QC? Don't know...


No, the hand alignment procedure, which can be manually initiated but thereafter allows no user input, does not help. The second hand is just slightly fast at the 0 second marker (12 o'clock), but it's quite fast at the 20-30 second markers. It seems like the jumps in the stepper motor aren't all the same size, but they are consistent in that it always seems to be off the same amount at a given second marker (for example, quite fast at 30 seconds).

Regarding the lume issue, it seems like some kind of dark gray stain rather than lume being chipped off. I looked at it in the dark after charging the lume and this spot is darker on the marker, as it is in normal lighting. On the hour hand, the lume is darker in the middle of the hand than on the edges, but in normal lighting it looks white, not dark gray.

I was excited to get this watch, but these flaws ruined the experience for me.

BTW, the Gulfmaster is a big, chunky watch. Part of this is due to the bezel being the same thickness all the way around. With a Rangeman or GD-350, there are some thicker and thinner sections of the bezel when viewed in profile.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

White Mule said:


> Henry Mancini song.........nnnnnnnow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice  Big congrats  Pls lots of photos and pls don't miss the Sunrise Thread 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> No, the hand alignment procedure, which can be manually initiated but thereafter allows no user input, does not help. The second hand is just slightly fast at the 0 second marker (12 o'clock), but it's quite fast at the 20-30 second markers. It seems like the jumps in the stepper motor aren't all the same size, but they are consistent in that it always seems to be off the same amount at a given second marker (for example, quite fast at 30 seconds).
> 
> Regarding the lume issue, it seems like *some kind of dark gray stain* rather than lume being chipped off. I looked at it in the dark after charging the lume and this spot is darker on the marker, as it is in normal lighting. On the hour hand, the lume is darker in the middle of the hand than on the edges, but in normal lighting it looks white, not dark gray.
> 
> ...


My wild guess is that someone had tempered with the internal module, for whatever reason. The dark gray stain could be mold, due to moisture he introduced into the inside of the watch. He might also mess up the stepper motor(s), hence the bad hand alignments. Usually for a modern Casio ana-digi with hand-home alignment feature, alignment to the marks is non-issue. The worst part was that he returned it and now in your hand. I absolutely dislike inconsiderate people like that.

I say return it ASAP and mark it as defective, so it won't yet again ruin another buyer's mood. If this is from Amazon directly, it's probably safe to get another sample of the watch. If this is from a 3rd party seller, I would avoid it.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> My wild guess is that someone had tempered with the internal module, for whatever reason. The dark gray stain could be mold, due to moisture he introduced into the inside of the watch. He might also mess up the stepper motor(s), hence the bad hand alignments. Usually for a modern Casio ana-digi with hand-home alignment feature, alignment to the marks is non-issue. The worst part was that he returned it and now in your hand. I absolutely dislike inconsiderate people like that.
> 
> I say return it ASAP and mark it as defective, so it won't yet again ruin another buyer's mood. If this is from Amazon directly, it's probably safe to get another sample of the watch. If this is from a 3rd party seller, I would avoid it.


I've already submitted the return request, noting the defects, and it will be shipped out today. All of the Gulfmasters I looked at on Amazon are sold by third-party sellers, including mine.

Oddly, my 3-1/2 year old Nexus 7 tablet died yesterday (won't power up anymore), the same day I received the Gulfmaster. I'll apply the refund to a new tablet. In the evenings, while I'm watching TV, I often use my tablet to view and respond to posts on WUS, so a tablet is more important to me than another watch.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Nice to see you back flying. Did you catch the F1 race today?


Hi Rocat !

Thanks & sorry to say no but I am still looking for a replay! Especially want to see that finish with Daniel closing in
& Nico having to skip a pit

Now that I am back in Hawaii it has thrown the time schedules way out for Asia & Euro races for me.
When I was in Thailand it was great time wise now not so much.... :roll:

Take Care |>


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This beast arrived today. Though perhaps not as much of a beast as I feared. It wears quite comfortably.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

New addition to the collection.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> This beast arrived today. Though perhaps not as much of a beast as I feared. It wears quite comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. It looks great.

Yes, the very flexible strap and the fact that it points more down than out where it attaches to the case do make it wear comfortably, and without a "wrist gap" (at least on my wrist).


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> This beast arrived today. Though perhaps not as much of a beast as I feared. It wears quite comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Looks pretty darned good on your wrist ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> New addition to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats *steelersfanVA*. The collection continues to evolve ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> My wild guess is that someone had tempered with the internal module, for whatever reason. The dark gray stain could be mold, due to moisture he introduced into the inside of the watch. He might also mess up the stepper motor(s), hence the bad hand alignments. Usually for a modern Casio ana-digi with hand-home alignment feature, alignment to the marks is non-issue. The worst part was that he returned it and now in your hand. I absolutely dislike inconsiderate people like that.
> 
> I say return it ASAP and mark it as defective, so it won't yet again ruin another buyer's mood. If this is from Amazon directly, it's probably safe to get another sample of the watch. If this is from a 3rd party seller, I would avoid it.


Do you think some Amazon third-party sellers are selling customer returns or possibly manufacturer seconds? I wonder if Casio sells some slightly defective items (seconds) that end up in the gray market retail chain? I wouldn't think so, but who knows?

I've actually received some obviously defective and re-boxed items from Amazon directly before. It's not common, but it happens, and not limited to just watches.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Do you think some Amazon third-party sellers are selling customer returns or possibly manufacturer seconds? I wonder if Casio sells some slightly defective items (seconds) that end up in the gray market retail chain? I wouldn't think so, but who knows?
> 
> I've actually received some obviously defective and re-boxed items from Amazon directly before. It's not common, but it happens, and not limited to just watches.


I'm sure that Casio, like many watch manufacturers, sells to the gray market with the caveat that no manufacturer warranty is provided.

That said, I doubt very much that they provide 'seconds' or sub-quality product to anybody. Look how they're limiting aftermarket parts sales to combat would-be forgers !

As for Amazon sellers, you never know. I would believe, as you, that they just re-sell their returns [not all, bit in many cases] hoping that the buyer is unaware & oblivious to many defects.

Hope you reported all of the defects that you noticed to Amazon.

There always remains the possibility that it was a good 'fake', as well.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Do you think some Amazon third-party sellers are selling customer returns or possibly manufacturer seconds? I wonder if Casio sells some slightly defective items (seconds) that end up in the gray market retail chain? I wouldn't think so, but who knows?
> 
> I've actually received some obviously defective and re-boxed items from Amazon directly before. It's not common, but it happens, and not limited to just watches.


I was simply saying the sellers often put the returned items back into sale. Sometimes with lack of thorough inspection of the items, some dishonest buyers could get away from returning a tempered / faulty item due to their own misuse.

I doubt Casio sells 2nd hand items, it's more trouble then just write off the items for insurance. Amazon however, they do sell used watches, even though they specifically tell their 3rd party sellers not to. They sold them under "Amazon Warehouse Deals", and these are slightly used watches probably mostly from returns. A lot of times, they mention the condition of the item, like small scratches, missing manual, damaged packaging, or repackaged, etc. So at least they are honest about it, and their inspection process is usually thorough. However, something that small like your case could easily be missed by untrained eyes.

Third party sellers however, other than following couple of rules from Amazon, how they deal with the returns and slightly used items is depending on their own business practice. So you could get some bad apples. Sometimes Amazon do ship for third parties, under "Fullfillment by Amazon", and I am not sure how those works, whether the return goes back to Amazon or the 3rd party seller.

Anyway, good luck with the return / refund. With that money you could get a decent tablet or two. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> I'm sure that Casio, like many watch manufacturers, sells to the gray market with the caveat that no manufacturer warranty is provided.
> 
> That said, I doubt very much that they provide 'seconds' or sub-quality product to anybody. Look how they're limiting aftermarket parts sales to combat would-be forgers !
> 
> ...


Yes, I reported the two defects to Amazon, but I doubt that they will take any action based on my report, other than simply refunding my money.

Some people are more tolerant of defects than others. As time goes by, I'm less inclined to keep items with any defect that might bother me down the road. I've done this in the past, basically telling myself that this is probably the best I'm going to do with this model, only to be continually disappointed that I didn't just return the item when I had the chance.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> Do you think some Amazon third-party sellers are selling customer returns or possibly manufacturer seconds? I wonder if Casio sells some slightly defective items (seconds) that end up in the gray market retail chain? I wouldn't think so, but who knows?
> 
> I've actually received some obviously defective and re-boxed items from Amazon directly before. It's not common, but it happens, and not limited to just watches.


I had this problem with GA400 from Amazon, the analog hands were DOA (dead on arrival)

stupid autocorrect


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Congrats *steelersfanVA*. The collection continues to evolve ! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks Greg.. this is the second one in 3 years. Hopefully I can hold on to this one. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

DrGonzo said:


> GW-5000-1JF. Yeah baby!


Finally!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one just left Japan today, about 40 minutes ago!! :-!:-!:-! Should be here Monday. 

I hope I don't mind the negative display if it is just average in readability.... :think:


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

This is waiting for me in my mailbox today....recently purchased GW-5000...can't wait to get home.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh man. Get home safely lol.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one just left Japan today, about 40 minutes ago!! :-!:-!:-! Should be here Monday.
> 
> I hope I don't mind the negative display if it is just average in readability.... :think:


Nicely done T4P. Really looking forward to your photos & comments. Fingers crossed and hopefully a speedy arrival on Monday  Happy weekend 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

DrGonzo said:


> Finally!


Well done. Big congrats. Love the positive display

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one just left Japan today, about 40 minutes ago!! :-!:-!:-! Should be here Monday.
> 
> I hope I don't mind the negative display if it is just average in readability.... :think:


Mine left Japan on late Thursday early Friday (Uk time) and is on its way too. Not sure if the weekend will slow delivery down!

Fingers crossed for middle of next week. Wednesday at the latest but secretly hoping for Monday ?

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one just left Japan today, about 40 minutes ago!! :-!:-!:-! Should be here Monday.
> 
> I hope I don't mind the negative display if it is just average in readability.... :think:


Very nice. I have the DW5600 version coming. Less fancy.


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

kosio said:


> On it's way to me: a *GW-M5610*!
> Already wrote somewhere that it would probably be my next G.
> I only didn't think I was going to buy one so soon after purchasing my GA-1100.
> But I was browsing the bay and found one 'second hand' of only a few months old with all original papers and box for £55...
> Could not resist it!


Yesterday got a message from my neighbour that there was a package delivered for me... 
So this morning I went to pick it up. It was very securely packed and when I opened it, I found the typical G-shock box with all papers at the top. They looked to be never touched... I opened the cardboard lid inside the box and saw the G-shock tin.
I opened it and found this beauty in it...









Looks brand new and that for only £55!! b-)


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

You're on a roll, kosio! Great going! What's next?


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

For a long time i was lurking at a G-Shock. I wanted it,but something kept me from getting it. Once a week looking if that bl**dy thing was still on sale for a good price. Yes it was,for weeks. Months....
Still not able to hit the button. In the end,left it for what it was. :-( Today,i was drawn again to that thing! This time,nothing could hold me back. Noway that that thing was getting on me for longer.
That thing was going to be mine. Period!  Its not that i am in a kind of identity crisis or whatever. I am not letting my feelings rule by a colour. Some of you must have had the same feeling.
I always hated the colour for being girlish. Because the world learned me that. The world say so. The world is kind of mad,and so am i.... b-)

Yes i ordered a GRX-5600 today. Yes,now what? Well........









Yep,its looks like a pink one,but it is not a pink one. I repeat,it is NOT a pink one. b-) Okay,a little pinkish maybe. But not that pink. Right?

I hope i am gonna like it.......


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Jasabor said:


> For a long time i was lurking at a G-Shock. I wanted it,but something kept me from getting it. Once a week looking if that bl**dy thing was still on sale for a good price. Yes it was,for weeks. Months....
> Still not able to hit the button. In the end,left it for what it was. :-( Today,i was drawn again to that thing! This time,nothing could hold me back. Noway that that thing was getting on me for longer.
> That thing was going to be mine. Period!  Its not that i am in a kind of identity crisis or whatever. I am not letting my feelings rule by a colour. Some of you must have had the same feeling.
> I always hated the colour for being girlish. Because the world learned me that. The world say so. The world is kind of mad,and so am i.... b-)
> ...


'Blushing Rose' maybe ... but not 'pink' ! :-! 

Actually, you should ask DSD ... he's got the Pantone book & can tell you exactly what colour it is ! :think::-!


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Well,pink is a kind of red. Is it? Very light shade of red. But pink? Naaah. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jasabor said:


> Well,pink is a kind of red. Is it? Very light shade of red. But pink? Naaah. ;-)


Pink is pink 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pink is pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! You go girl!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pink is pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord, no !!! I know 'Sunrise Purple' when I see it !!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

GWM5610-1 and bracelet for it. Can't wait till they get here :-0)


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Want but waiting lower price...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I have this enroute










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> I have *this* enroute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*'this'* is one of the very worthwhile ones ! :think:

Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

It will be in my hands soon!










Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's here now!














































Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Want but waiting lower price...


Rakuten offers a coupon this week 3-7 october. 2000Yen for orders over 20000Yen. Maybe then the price is good for you? b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> It's here now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Mrcrooka1That's an amazing score. Well done and welcome to the club Enjoy the beauty and thanks for sharing  Great photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> It's here now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done *Mrcrooka1*. Very nice catch ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> It's here now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, Mrcrooka1, congrats!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I was attracted to this GLS-6900 as soon as I saw it. I do like some of the bright g-shock colors, not just plain black. Really hope its color is more of the "mustard yellow" as it appears in many pics, rather than just std. yellow. Looks like the perfect Halloween watch to me!! 

I could not resist ordering from Rakuten. After some Superpoints I used, I ended up paying just $46, with shipping! :-! Hard to beat that. It should be here by the end of this week.


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow Mrcrooka1That's an amazing score. Well done and welcome to the club Enjoy the beauty and thanks for sharing  Great photos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JohnQFord said:


> Well done *Mrcrooka1*. Very nice catch ! :-!:-!:-!





Time4Playnow said:


> Looks fantastic, Mrcrooka1, congrats!!! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks fellow "G" men, I appreciate it.

Frogs for life! Lol

Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I was attracted to this GLS-6900 as soon as I saw it. I do like some of the bright g-shock colors, not just plain black. Really hope its color is more of the "mustard yellow" as it appears in many pics, rather than just std. yellow. Looks like the perfect Halloween watch to me!!
> 
> I could not resist ordering from Rakuten. After some Superpoints I used, I ended up paying just $46, with shipping! :-! Hard to beat that. It should be here by the end of this week.


Looks like it keeps the pictured color. The above pic is supposedly 'live' from Casio Parts & the photo below from G-Central more or less backs that up !









Knew you'd get this one ... but didn't post ... didn't want to influence you ! :-d:-d:-d

Sharp looking piece ! :-!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This was waiting for me when I got home from work. Quite happy with it 










The Rangeman is my favorite G-Shock, and I have my eye on the green 2015 collab as well. Just need to wait for some eBay funds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Looks like it keeps the pictured color. The above pic is supposedly 'live' from Casio Parts & the photo below from G-Central more or less backs that up !
> 
> View attachment 9546754
> 
> ...


Yeah JohnQ, I saw that pic you posted after a google search earlier, and others... In only one pic did the watch look like more of a plain yellow - but I think that was somehow due to the lighting. In the pic you posted and others, it does look like the Mustard Yellow color that I want. So I think it's a safe bet that it will okay! :-!

If I had waited one more day to order, I could have taken advantage of the 2,000yen Rakuten coupon also! But, can't be too greedy I guess. $46 isn't bad!! :-d


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe it is a time for a "GLS-6900 counting thread"?
)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home from work. Quite happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Ranger Big congrats Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

These have always interested me. Seems decent enough. Had some PayPal cash, so figured why not? It's on the way... (not my pic)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Like it T4P and yes definitely Halloween theme  Congrats and enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My wife gave me 50usd for my b day which is in a few days. So cross another one off the wishlist(this one's been on the list for a long time)to add to the 5600/5610 collection-the only G-Shocks I own at this time. Should be here in about a week.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

My Second one incoming! Basic black beaterman! Though it would certainly get modded in the long run!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> My Second one incoming! Basic black beaterman! Though it would certainly get modded in the long run!
> 
> View attachment 9566370


It's a very nice Ranger  You gonna like it. Great crisp display and I think you won't change a thing. IMHO a perfect G Shock  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just arrived  More to come this weekend


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice pickups!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This was just ordered. Mainly because I like this color combination and it hacks and hand winds. I sold off my Deep Blue Master 1000 simply because, to me, the lume is garbage.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have time to get it set up right now, but this just arrived










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This arrived today. :-! Fortunately, it has the more 'mustard-yellow' color that I was hoping for. Now I need to become familiar with all the details of this module. I've already discovered you can set the light to stay on for 5 seconds, which I like; and one of the stopwatches has an "auto countdown" feature that is pretty cool.

One slight disappointment - the bullbars are thinner than I expected them to be. In day to day situations, they will be fully adequate. But, if the watch should ever be used for things like snowboarding, I'd be a little concerned if the watch hit the ground face first somehow. The bars seem thin enough that they could break in that type of incident. I compared them to the bars on my GD-400HUF, and the HUF's bullbars are MUCH thicker....

Thankfully for me (I guess?:-s), I won't be snowboarding with this watch on, so shouldn't be an issue. If I should ever bang the watch into a door or door frame, I think the bullbars will hold up just fine. ;-)


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi everyone...I ordered two gst210 gsteel series this week. One was delivered today. Have a great weekend.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

flying said:


> Shwiiing !! ;-)
> Congrats!
> That is a real G you got there
> 
> ...


Nice... very nice. Now I'm trying to find the red one. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> I don't have time to get it set up right now, but this just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yesss  That's a very nice one. Great score. Enjoy this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great pre- Halloween arrival T4P. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh yesss  That's a very nice one. Great score. Enjoy this beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnks! Unfortunately the bracelet is proving to be difficult to size, and I'm going to need to get some new pin pushers before there are any wrist shots :-(


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

My second Rangeman arrived today!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

kmbijit said:


> My second Rangeman arrived today!


Excellent.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey folks. I'm a little upset right now. I ordered the BA110NC for my sister for her birthday. The seller sent me the GA110NC.     









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey folks. I'm a little upset right now. I ordered the BA110NC for my sister for her birthday. The seller sent me the GA110NC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*As in ??? :think: :---(*









Obviously whoever filled the order doesn't know the difference between a Baby-G & the full-sized version.

Might have filled it from the picture in haste or wasn't familiar with the finer points of the model numbers.

Guess this throws your timing off for gifting your sister ... along with the inconvenience of exchanging the watch.

Any chance your sister would like the larger model ?


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> *As in ??? :think: :---(*
> 
> View attachment 9590994


Exactly!. I've contacted the seller but I've received no response.

#1. I'm not paying for return shipping.

I'll probably just sell it (I already have this one) and just buy my sister another one.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Check out this score from Target. $15 for a DW5600E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> Check out this score from Target. $15 for a DW5600E
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that's really great pricing! Congrats!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Skeptical said:


> Check out this score from Target. $15 for a DW5600E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's even better than the Black Friday deal I got last year from them, same watch for $27 shipped. $15 is almost unheard of - simply crazy. Congrats!!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Waiting the final confirmation by Japanese store, and I'll buy


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine is in the air...............should be here this week:



fcasoli said:


> Waiting the final confirmation by Japanese store, and I'll buy


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

umarrajs said:


> Mine is in the air...............should be here this week:


From Japanese store?


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

For some added variety... 










...not to everyone's taste perhaps, but it seems to talk to me for some reason 

More pics (credit: the innernet)










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

umarrajs said:


> Mine is in the air...............should be here this week:





fcasoli said:


> Waiting the final confirmation by Japanese store, and I'll buy


Great order gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

No, a U.S. store.



fcasoli said:


> From Japanese store?


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

BenF said:


>


That's a beautiful watch AND a great picture.

After seeing your picture, I felt compelled to look it up right away on the net. It is a great looking dress watch.

It already looks great as it is, but as icing on the cake, I can imagine a look with long square buttons, maybe three on the right hand side and none on the left.

I also really like that it has Multiband 6. I don't think I can live without that any more.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

WES51 said:


> That's a beautiful watch AND a great picture.
> 
> After seeing your picture, I felt compelled to look it up right away on the net. It is a great looking dress watch.


Not my pic unfortunately, but thanks, and it's a great pic by the owner! I think it added greatly to the fuel for getting one!!



WES51 said:


> I also really like that it has Multiband 6. I don't think I can live without that any more.


I know exactly how you feel - a big big draw for me too, I'm not sure I could live with a two-hander any more 

Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

One was delivered today. When I ordered it i thought it was gold. I'm glad I was wrong. I think the bronze looks better. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

.........Landed and ready for action:


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Pics borrowed from others until they are received


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

These two pre-orders finally arrived



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just ordered a G-7700-1. I didn't really need another G, but this one has so many features that none of my other Gs have: lap timer, weekday/weekend alarms, start/end hour for hourly chime, up to three simultaneous time zones, week number of year, day number of year, remaining days in year and a contrast adjustment for the display.

I would be great if Casio would make a larger, solar/atomic version of this module. They could also add a longer stopwatch (currently limited to 10 hours), longer illumination (currently 1.5 seconds or so) and a UTC time zone.


----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Just purchased the GW-6900MS-1 from the zon. Now I just got to wait for it to arrive. 

Don't know if it'll be this year or next but I believe a 5610 is in the near future as well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Only can say it will be a beautiful stunning Froggy but I don't know when  Also at least one distinguished F17 member will get this Frogman too Enough talk - Stay put 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> I would be great if Casio would make a larger, solar/atomic version of this module. They could also add a longer stopwatch (currently limited to 10 hours), longer illumination (currently 1.5 seconds or so) and a UTC time zone.


Congratulations Gary. Great watch.

I too fancy those features. Also I agree Solar atomic version would be nice to have. I wonder how long the battery will actually last in your real world application.

As far as the stopwatch goes, on my WS200H, once the stopwatch reaches its max, it WILL still run, except it won't count the 1/100 seconds any more. So all digits will move two steps to the right and I loose the 1/100s.

For my use, I'm OK with not counting the 1/100s after so many hours.

Check it out, yours might do the same. I found this out by accident as I was measuring the duration of our flight to Japan.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> These two pre-orders finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Skeptical. Guess that's the first turquoise GLS on this forum! Great catch, let us know how you like it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great duo Skeptical  Enjoy - Turquoise colour is stunning  Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I really like the GLS6900. I think the turquoise looks great, especially with little details, like the contrast on the bezel and the G on the light button. This is my only watch with bull bars, so I don't have a real opinion on them. I think they look good, but I'm not going to be using it as a beater, so I'm not too concerned about the thickness or functionality of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> I really like the GLS6900. I think the turquoise looks great, especially with little details, like the contrast on the bezel and the G on the light button. This is my only watch with bull bars, so I don't have a real opinion on them. I think they look good, but I'm not going to be using it as a beater, so I'm not too concerned about the thickness or functionality of them.


The million-dollar question - how is the legibility of the negative display? I guess we can move this discussion to the GLS thread now


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)

My latest watch is a MR-G (MRG-G1000DC-1ADR):









I love the design but I hate the price... ;-)


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

T-Freak said:


> My latest watch is a MR-G (MRG-G1000DC-1ADR):
> 
> View attachment 9630106
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I had zero plans to buy anything else this month... But then, spied that sale at AZ Fine Time. At first I was just going to order the DW-5600E-1VCT (signed by Kikuo Ibe), but there was a flat shipping fee of $20 that I thought was excessive just for that item, so I did not go thru with the order.

But later, I decided to ADD another item with it, making the shipping cost not as bad!! :-d So now I'm getting the DW-5600E, AND the DW-6930C-1, 30th Anniversary edition! Both at 30% off!! I have never seen AZ Fine Time ever do more than 20% off on g-shocks (or anything else actually), until now. So I couldn't resist. (and btw, the Camo Mudmaster is now gone from their site... wonder if someone here picked it up?!!) If anyone is in the market for the MR-G or one of the MTGs, NOW is the time to strike!! Amazing deals on the more expensive ones, with that 30% markdown! :-!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The order is done, some days to complete transaction and ship


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

GWG1000RD-4A on the way


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> The order is done, some days to complete transaction and ship





Devil13 said:


> GWG1000RD-4A on the way


Excellent gents 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

30% off sale ... so what the heck ! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

And, I may have this arriving shortly, as well:

Casio EDIFICE Scuderia Toro Rosso Limited Edition EFR-554TRJ-2AJR













Photo's: eBay J-pop Store


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> And, I may have this arriving shortly, as well:
> 
> Casio EDIFICE Scuderia Toro Rosso Limited Edition EFR-554TRJ-2AJR
> View attachment 9664626
> ...


I like it a lot. I'm an F1 fan.

stupid autocorrect


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This baby was delivered today. I'm loving the all black.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

congrats, a great gift to yourself after yesterday. happy for your daughter, and you were spared watching the game.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> congrats, a great gift to yourself after yesterday. happy for your daughter, and you were spared watching the game.


Thank you. I'm glad I didn't see the game. Hopefully Ben isn't out for long. I'm thinking we might take another L next week against the damn Pats! Lol

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

just forfeit and have a double by-week. rest everyone. better than Landry Jones touching the ball.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> just forfeit and have a double by-week. rest everyone. better than Landry Jones touching the ball.


Haha.. exactly! I'm not a Landry fan at all. I'm not worried about us losing. I just do not want to hear it from JOHNQFORD. Lol

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

just take it, i live outside of Philly, in Eagles country,,,,boy did i get ripped!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Thank you. I'm glad I didn't see the game. Hopefully Ben isn't out for long. I'm thinking we might take another L next week against the damn Pats! Lol
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 9669626


at least we didn't go *18-1*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> And, I may have this arriving shortly, as well:
> 
> Casio EDIFICE Scuderia Toro Rosso Limited Edition EFR-554TRJ-2AJR
> View attachment 9664626
> ...


You can think not possible, but searching in Casio web site, I found this watch and I was ready to buy before to decide to buy The Mudmaster, the price in Italy is not bad, 210 USD shipped... But no solar, no radio controlled... So Mudmaster desert my final choice


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

as others, I have the rage for blue divers.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Arrived today!

*Full set of photo's posted in Images thread:
Thread: Casio EDIFICE Scuderia Toro Rosso Limited Edition EFR-554TRJ-2AJR


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Arrived today!
> 
> *Full set of photo's posted in Images thread:
> *Thread: Casio EDIFICE Scuderia Toro Rosso Limited Edition EFR-554TRJ-2AJR*
> ...


Congrats JohnQ, very nice!! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Due to *no fault of my own* _[other than my stupidity in stumbling across this godforsaken forum about 2 years ago] _... :think:

& therefore *due entirely to the fault of other WUS members who so relentlessly, shamelessly & willfully influenced me with their constant posts absolutely 'praising' the GW-5000-1JF ... :roll:

*I may have PayPal'd funds to a fellow WUS member habitating distant lands who has simultaneously shipped me his *'Pearl of the Orient'* ... yes ... the foundation of any G-Shock collection ... *the GW-5000-1JF ! :-!







*_
Chino Watch photo

_Always good to look at the Watch Tanaka video to 'kill the urge' :-d:-d:-d


*




*


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> Due to *no fault of my own* _[other than my stupidity in stumbling across this godforsaken forum about 2 years ago] _... :think:
> 
> & therefore *due entirely to the fault of other WUS members who so relentlessly, shamelessly & willfully influenced me with their constant posts absolutely 'praising' the GW-5000-1JF ... :roll:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it at last! 

Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> *Arrived today!
> 
> *Full set of photo's posted in Images thread:
> Thread: Casio EDIFICE Scuderia Toro Rosso Limited Edition EFR-554TRJ-2AJR
> View attachment 9682242


The plastic film is the testimonial is new


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Another 5600...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

this is en-route from Los Angeles










and this from Long Island NY DW-6900NM-7DR


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Now in Japan, tomorrow on the airplane to Italy, next week in my hands


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Just sold my Orange Monster to help fund a GW-5000. It's only a matter of time before I get buy my first screwback...


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> Now in Japan, tomorrow on the airplane to Italy, next week in my hands


Congrats!!! we live 
kinda close...una fatsa una ratsa !!!!! hahahahah LOL 
Do u face any problems with custom charges?
is the Japan seller mark the packages gift with low value or full price and merchandise?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I decided to take a closer look at this one. Came across an amazing deal on Rakuten. Not only got the lowest price of any seller listed, but also free EMS shipping, AND a coupon for 1,000yen that I think they posted too early....cause they later removed it! Deal of the month on this watch!! :-! Guess I should thank the Ebay seller of a day or so ago who declined my reasonable offer. ;-)

Liking the resin color on this one - can't wait to see it in person!

GW-M5610EW-4JF


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

liked and double like^


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> this is en-route from Los Angeles


update, delivery 10-21 (tomorrow) I'm all tingly~


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

12 hours ago here


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

One was delivered today. I did have this one once before but I sold it.. AND I'VE REGRETTED IT SINCE! LOL. hopefully I can hold on to this one. Huf limited.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

View attachment 9701650


I came across this used but good looking Jason. And i was able to order a bezel for it too. Some might dislike the Jason,but i like this ugly fella. I hope its blue brother is going to accept him.....


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Oh no! No..not again. Jason has infected me today. He made me do it. Twice!!

View attachment 9702930


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Jasabor said:


> Oh no! No..not again. Jason has infected me today. He made me do it. Twice!!
> 
> View attachment 9702930


This looks way better than many other colorways that the Jason came with.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> this is en-route from Los Angeles


just came in, beautiful, but it was a long shift last night, to tired to take pics. time to eat some red meat and potatoes, then sleep.


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> This looks way better than many other colorways that the Jason came with.


Agree. Specially the Christmas Jason..... Hideous!!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Christmas Jason? I had to Google that. Tempting... 3


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

kosio said:


> *GD-400-2*
> 
> View attachment 9611146
> 
> ...


I had these 2 coming in...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jasabor said:


> Agree. Specially the Christmas Jason..... Hideous!!


Starscream senses someone talking about his Christmas Jason.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hold on, I got it, I got it.

"Professor Plum"! That is what I shall call this model.

Professor Plum in the Library with the Candlestick.

I look forward to real life photos.



Time4Playnow said:


> I decided to take a closer look at this one. Came across an amazing deal on Rakuten. Not only got the lowest price of any seller listed, but also free EMS shipping, AND a coupon for 1,000yen that I think they posted too early....cause they later removed it! Deal of the month on this watch!! :-! Guess I should thank the Ebay seller of a day or so ago who declined my reasonable offer. ;-)
> 
> Liking the resin color on this one - can't wait to see it in person!
> 
> GW-M5610EW-4JF


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a Seiko SKXA35 inbound to be delivered Monday with a Jubilee bracelet coming from LIW later in the week. I blew my watch budget for the month.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Got these two in from AZ Fine Time. My 3rd DW-5600E (1st one signed by Mr. Ibe though!), and a DW-6930C-1 30th Anniversary watch. :-!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Came home from date night with my wife to find this one had been delivered today. Awesome day!









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

another Thrasher?


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> another Thrasher?


Yes sir. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Just realized we have 2 members here with the name "Steeler". Are you guys related? :-d


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Just realized we have 2 members here with the name "Steeler". Are you guys related? :-d


Lol. Negative. . We both love the steelers... AND G'S.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

steelersfanVA said:


> Lol. Negative. . *We both love the steelers... AND G'S*.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


That makes at least 3 of us!! ;-)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> *That makes at least 3 of us!! ;-)
> *


*We're playing the Steelers ? Geez ... how will I ever sleep ??? :roll: :-d:-d:-d*


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Hopefully on a deflated bed


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The first digital Seiko, the first digital watch of my father, is coming from his collection...

I will polish and clean inside


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Finally able to get this to log in on this pos phone


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

SWEET WATCH TIME4PLAYNOW!!!! Thanks for the pics. I think I've found my next purchase. 







BLACK AND GOLD BABY!! (IN THIS CASE PINK AND WHITE).THIS ONE IS MY WIFE'S. RYAN CLARK SIGNED IT FOR HER.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> *We're playing the Steelers ? Geez ... how will I ever sleep ??? :roll: :-d:-d:-d*
> View attachment 9719618


Lol. Really greg? Awesome watch. You ruined it with the pic of Mr Deflategate. Hahaha

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Gisele wants Tammy to retire so she can have his deflated balls at home year round


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *We're playing the Steelers ? Geez ... how will I ever sleep ??? :roll: :-d:-d:-d*


LOL And you know that you WOULDN'T have slept if Ben were not out with an injury! ;-) Big Ben is actually a tough quarterback....unlike some others in the league - who don't play due to deflated balls. :-d:-d

Since this IS an Incoming thread -- ever get that GW-5000 yet????


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> *We're playing the Steelers ? Geez ... how will I ever sleep ??? :roll: :-d:-d:-d*
> View attachment 9719618


does that model have a PSI gauge?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> :-d


----------



## tgdtown (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait to slap this in the mud at Possum Kingdom Lake on my camping trip, LOL!!!

CASIO G-SHOCK MUDMASTER GWG-1000RD-4AJF


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been trolling the G-Shock forum a lot lately. I have a green camo Rangeman and a GWA1100R, but not satisfied with the collection. I'm drifting away from ridiculously expensive automatics and more towards sensible digis and ana-digis.

Incoming are two brothers, the desert camo Rangeman and Mudmaster.

Very excited to have a few of themes in my small G-Shock collection going (Rangeman, camo, desert camo).


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> Hopefully on a deflated bed


Possibly ... but not 'the bed of defeat' that you'll be sleeping on ! :-! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL And you know that you WOULDN'T have slept if Ben were not out with an injury! ;-) Big Ben is actually a tough quarterback....unlike some others in the league - who don't play due to deflated balls. :-d:-d
> 
> Since this IS an Incoming thread -- ever get that GW-5000 yet????


Patriots fans don't wine when they don't have their first string quarterback ! :think: :roll:  *They just collect the wins ! b-)b-)b-)*

The GW-5000-1JF isn't a tracked shipment ... but should be here Monday or Tuesday. There will be pic's ! :-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> Gisele wants Tammy to retire so she can have his deflated balls at home year round


There are worse ways to retire !!! :think: :-d

The guy does seem to have it all ! :-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> The guy does seem to have it all ! :-!


not quite everything


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> View attachment 9725026


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

have I?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I've been trolling the G-Shock forum a lot lately. I have a green camo Rangeman and a GWA1100R, but not satisfied with the collection. I'm drifting away from ridiculously expensive automatics and more towards sensible digis and ana-digis.
> 
> Incoming are two brothers, the desert camo Rangeman and Mudmaster.
> 
> Very excited to have a few of themes in my small G-Shock collection going (Rangeman, camo, desert camo).


My collection is reduced and small, I have the Camouflage Rangeman, with some custom mods, waiting in some days the Mudmaster Desert, I think to stop for some months my shopping, with the Garmin Fenix 3 HR I have a wide range of options to wear. 
But if I will add a new one, the new Frogman.

Evergreen










Coming soon 









The most complete watch


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> have I?
> 
> View attachment 9725330


Nah ... I do sense a disruption in the Force that is Steelers Nation today. :think:

Fortunately Smoky Robinson was thinking of Steelers Nation for this very occasion ... but I sense you're not smiling !


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll take a team that's 0-16 before I take a team of corrupt cheaters. Their wins are not legitimate. Their fans are cowards with no sense of sportsmanship.

Who am I talking about? Wait for it...... lol


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Incoming this week









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

guess i can take it off my watch list, i take it you got this.

CASIO 3194 GRAY/BLUE DIGITAL WATCH G-SHOCK G-7900A ILLUMINATOR | eBay


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*GA-100MRB-1A MARCELO BURLON MILAN LIMITED EDITION*


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

OMG, i have drooled on my keyboard many times over that watch!


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> guess i can take it off my watch list, i take it you got this.
> 
> CASIO 3194 GRAY/BLUE DIGITAL WATCH G-SHOCK G-7900A ILLUMINATOR | eBay


Lol yea ive been eyeballing that one for a little while. I wanted the rescue red but the guy in town here wouldn't budge on his price so i went for this one. Wouldn't mind getting all the colors 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Valth said:


> Lol yea ive been eyeballing that one for a little while. I wanted the rescue red but the guy in town here wouldn't budge on his price so i went for this one. Wouldn't mind getting all the colors


The red one is nice. Here's my G-7900A-4.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Love the red one, how do you like yours?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Valth said:


> Love the red one, how do you like yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I like it a lot. The color is very nice, especially in sunlight. I originally bought one for my nephew and liked the look so much that I bought another for myself.

It has a nice, crisp display, easy-to-press buttons and lots of nice features. I like how it fits with the strap wings, because it eliminates the "wrist gap" that I get with my GA-100 and GD-120.

Edit: BTW, there is an Android app called Lunitidal Int that is helpful for setting the lunitidal interval for the tide function.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> I like it a lot. The color is very nice, especially in sunlight. I originally bought one for my nephew and liked the look so much that I bought another for myself.
> 
> It has a nice, crisp display, easy-to-press buttons and lots of nice features. I like how it fits with the strap wings, because it eliminates the "wrist gap" that I get with my GA-100 and GD-120.
> 
> Edit: BTW, there is an Android app called Lunitidal Int that is helpful for setting the lunitidal interval for the tide function.


Ya i notice the gap with my ga100, hope those will work well for me also. Thanks for the tip on that app.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

im going back to do more rap videos, so i needed new bling.



























i know, im a sinner in the eyes of the Lords of G. but as the great Mark Twain said, "go to heaven for the climate, and hell for the company."


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> im going back to do more rap videos, so i needed new bling.
> 
> View attachment 9752330
> 
> i know, im a sinner in the eyes of the Lords of G. but as the great Mark Twain said, "go to heaven for the climate, and hell for the company."


I know that when I first laid my eyes upon it, my very words were heard in Heaven ! :-d:-d:-d
_Just kidding. As a prop in a rap video, I'm sure it's right at home. _


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

if Brady can wear Uggs- LOL


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Just arrived, and she is in beautiful condition! Happy with this purchase. Tide/moon settings are kind of confusing for me as this is the first watch of this type for me.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Valth said:


> Just arrived, and she is in beautiful condition! Happy with this purchase. Tide/moon settings are kind of confusing for me as this is the first watch of this type for me.


Looks good! I really like those old-style bluegreen EL backlights. Many of my Gs have them, and I prefer them over the new-style LED lights. Some other nice things about the G-7900 are the big moon phase display and the easy-to-press buttons.

These older Casio moon/tide watches use the longitude and lunitidal interval. The _Lunitidal Int_ Android app will help with the latter.

If you live in an area with semidiurnal tides, the tide info should be pretty accurate. Not so much if you have mixed or diurnal tides. In So Cal I have mixed tides, so the accuracy varies a lot throughout the month.


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it Ugg or Ughhhh?


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> Looks good! I really like those old-style bluegreen EL backlights. Many of my Gs have them, and I prefer them over the new-style LED lights. Some other nice things about the G-7900 are the big moon phase display and the easy-to-press buttons.
> 
> These older Casio moon/tide watches use the longitude and lunitidal interval. The _Lunitidal Int_ Android app will help with the latter.
> 
> If you live in an area with semidiurnal tides, the tide info should be pretty accurate. Not so much if you have mixed or diurnal tides. In So Cal I have mixed tides, so the accuracy varies a lot throughout the month.


Well i live in a desert area now with no water nearby lol but im from mobile al, so i set it for there where my family all lives. I think i set it correctly using that app. I agree the back light is great, and the buttons are very easy to press. One my favorites so far in my collection.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Valth said:


> Just arrived, and she is in beautiful condition! Happy with this purchase. Tide/moon settings are kind of confusing for me as this is the first watch of this type for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your "stormtrooper". The G7900 is one of my very favorite Gs.


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the white but it would be a dirty gray-brown in less than a week for me....
I've learned to stay with the dark colors....LOL


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Seattle said:


> I like the white but it would be a dirty gray-brown in less than a week for me....
> I've learned to stay with the dark colors....LOL


Im sure itll be dirty sooner than later lol im gonna try to stay on top of cleaning it after i wear it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my wife a Rose Gold Apple watch with the white band for Christmas last year. She manages to keep the band reasonably clean but in spite of that it no longer looks bright white.
I have her looking at different bands on Amazon; I think she is looking at different color options now.
I think the silicone is too porous, maybe if they were able to seal it somehow. Every time I see a great white watch I do the whole "oooh" thing then ratchet down the enthusiasm.....Damn!



Valth said:


> Im sure itll be dirty sooner than later lol im gonna try to stay on top of cleaning it after i wear it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

everyone sit lest you faint and fall, frail of heart should not view these pictures. young children should be sheltered from the sight of this monstrosity of G~

DW-6900NB Bling


----------



## Calleb1099 (Oct 24, 2016)

Almost managed to make a buy of Burton Rangeman I have been eyeing for a while, but got the message from Amazon.uk someone beat me to it. Any ideas for other online places in EU where I might buy G-shocks from?


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Valth said:


> Im sure itll be dirty sooner than later lol im gonna try to stay on top of cleaning it after i wear it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I have a white gulfmaster, I rinse it with water, no soap and wipe of any dirt with my fingers. Depending on how much I wear it and what I'm doing, I do this once or twice a week and it stays pretty


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I just won this 2008 ICERC Gulfman.


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats, great way to start the weekend!



Skeptical said:


> I just won this 2008 ICERC Gulfman.
> 
> View attachment 9773506


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm on a bender. Haven't had a buying spree like this in a long time.

Now waiting for this. After reviewing all models, I really like the color and material scheme.

I still haven't received my camo Mudmaster that literally went in circles in Orlando receiving and departing four locations over 3 days. Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Just in the door 90 minutes ago. 

Got this from a WUS member in London. He claimed it was MINT ... it is ... might as well be Brand New. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Just in the door 90 minutes ago.
> 
> Got this from a WUS member in London. He claimed it was MINT ... it is ... might as well be Brand New. :-!
> 
> ...


Congrats JohnQ, very nice!! :-!

Considering all of the Gs you've purchased since joining F17, it's about time you got one of these! :-d Well done.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Just in the door 90 minutes ago.


Is there a whale in your community swimming pool now? :-d

Anyway, congrats on the Luxury Square! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Is there a whale in your community swimming pool now? :-d
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the Luxury Square! :-!


No ... it's a giant Oh Henry bar ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I'm on a bender. Haven't had a buying spree like this in a long time.
> 
> Now waiting for this. After reviewing all models, I really like the color and material scheme.
> 
> I still haven't received my camo Mudmaster that literally went in circles in Orlando receiving and departing four locations over 3 days. Picking it up tomorrow.


if i ever get a GPW thats the colourway i love.when u get it post some close up pics for our eye satisfaction;-)


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

Calleb1099 said:


> Almost managed to make a buy of Burton Rangeman I have been eyeing for a while, but got the message from Amazon.uk someone beat me to it. Any ideas for other online places in EU where I might buy G-shocks from?


My last 2 G's I bought from http://de.watchshop.com. Best price I could find for a Rangeman in EU. Bought together with a GD-400. If you buy more than one watch, you will get 10% discount on the cheapest one.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Just ordered a Mudmaster GWG-1000 with the green band. I ordered this version because the markers were white which looks to be the most readable. It arrives on Monday so I'm excited.


----------



## Calleb1099 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks, mate, will def check it out, might be just what I need.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike Rivera said:


> Just ordered a Mudmaster GWG-1000 with the green band. I ordered this version because the markers were white which looks to be the most readable. It arrives on Monday so I'm excited.


I like that model. The little bit of yellow on the dial with the killer red sensor thing look awesome. I may buy that one day even though I have a desert camo one already.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Mike Rivera said:


> Just ordered a Mudmaster GWG-1000 with the green band. I ordered this version because the markers were white which looks to be the most readable. It arrives on Monday so I'm excited.


Welcome in Mudmaster Club


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

Calleb1099 said:


> Thanks, mate, will def check it out, might be just what I need.


Just had a look at their site and it turns out they increased their price significantly! I paid 209 euro for my Rangeman and now it's listed for 299 euro! :-o 
So not cheap at all anymore...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My next target is defined, not for now, but before next spring, nice to find one not new but from private collections... 
The average price is around 1000 USD, I want 800...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I might have my eye on one of those as well. My birthday is coming up...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Now that I finally got to Square 1 [the GW-5000-1JF] ... it's time for Square 2 ... which is at the post office in California & about to make it's way up to Vancouver ! :-!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Is that the 30th Anniversary model? Very nice.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Now that I finally got to Square 1 [the GW-5000-1JF] ... it's time for Square 2 ... which is at the post office in California & about to make it's way up to Vancouver ! :-!
> 
> View attachment 9781682


Great Greg, one G-Shock every week, you must have a tower to stock your collection


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

On its way - I hate you guys! ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> Great Greg, one G-Shock every week, you must have a tower to stock your collection


Thanks.

Solar powered in a briefcase in the window, the rest stored relatively neatly away. Some hang in the closet ... some are on a stand in the closet ... the rest in my secret kitchen storage.

Divers in a second briefcase.

Terribly 'Professional' ... alright, stress 'terribly' ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> Is that the 30th Anniversary model? Very nice.


Thank you. It's the GW-M5630A-4 Rising Red 30th Anniversary model.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> My next target is defined, not for now, but before next spring, nice to find one not new but from private collections...
> The average price is around 1000 USD, I want 800...


Nice fcasoli - don't wait too long  and yes welcome back to the GShock Club 









Perfect 4 Xmas I reckon


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 9783106


Which is the bottom - most one in this pic - the grey/red one?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Gosh Darn it!!! pulled the trigger on this 4 pack








1 gshock fox fire 1289 dw6900 yellow "limited ed"
1 gshock 3230 dw6900ms military black
1 gshock 3230 dw6900mf coke red
1 gshock 3151 glx-5600 glide red

the MS needs help, but the fox fire thrasher,,,,+ the other 2,,,worth $199.00


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

kmbijit said:


> Which is the bottom - most one in this pic - the grey/red one?


Different pic ... but some model #'s:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Got an insane deal on this:


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Different pic ... but some model #'s:
> 
> View attachment 9783858


Okay, bottom-centre GA400-4BJF was the one. Looks nice, hadn't seen that one before!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice fcasoli - don't wait too long  and yes welcome back to the GShock Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, thanks for your encouragement, next week I'm waiting my last gift, iPhone 7 Plus Jet Black, after one life with Android, I try to change... 
Next gift is the New Frogman...


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

It was rumoured that Casio has requested a raise of all G-Shock prices globally by 5-20% (as seen on a local merchant FB page, not sure about its authenticity though).


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

cbkihong said:


> It was rumoured that Casio has requested a raise of all G-Shock prices globally by 5-20% (as seen on a local merchant FB page, not sure about its authenticity though).


Could be possible but for medium and low prices, under 200 USD, I think not applicable to increase top series, Master of G, prices are over the real value and near the limit of the human perception... 
Imagine to increase by 20% the last Mudmaster, the last Frogman, last Gulfmaster... and so on...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Hi Tom, thanks for your encouragement, next week I'm waiting my last gift, iPhone 7 Plus Jet Black, after one life with Android, I try to change...
> Next gift is the New Frogman...


You're welcome fcasoli ... my Jet Black is coming too sometimes this month. Really looking forward to it  Long wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Jimminey Crickets!!!!

just got a call from a friend, a store return with a minor scratch on band. GD-X6900CS-7 Capt. America for $66.50-how could i say no? just blew an 8 hr OT and 1 holiday worked pay on watches this week. think i need to delete my PayPal acct.




























scratch is on band in last pic.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> Jimminey Crickets!!!!
> 
> just got a call from a friend, a store return with a minor scratch on band. GD-X6900CS-7 Capt. America for $66.50-how could i say no? just blew an 8 hr OT and 1 holiday worked pay on watches this week. think i need to delete my PayPal acct.
> 
> ...


Great Deal !!! :-!:-!:-!

Imagine what you could do though, if you only worked 7 days a week ! :-d


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

what makes it even better, wife isnt mad at all. said she knew i wanted this watch for some time, and its always been $100+.got a kiss and a hug,,,,,then a "NO MORE FOR A FEW WEEKS! unless you find a nice baby G for me!"~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

That's a nice score Steelerswit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> It was rumoured that Casio has requested a raise of all G-Shock prices globally by 5-20% (as seen on a local merchant FB page, not sure about its authenticity though).


That's bound to happen with the price increase for new releases already, nothing surprising. As every company is here to make money, I don't blame Casio for doing this. Better them earning a few more bucks, than some silly resellers anyway. Hopefully, they will use the extra money to fund their R&D for more newer designs. With that said, however, they shouldn't forget their root in affordable watches either, as that's what the majority of the consumers would buy and love to use.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Just ordered a G-7700-1. I didn't really need another G, but this one has so many features that none of my other Gs have: lap timer, weekday/weekend alarms, start/end hour for hourly chime, up to three simultaneous time zones, week number of year, day number of year, remaining days in year and a contrast adjustment for the display.
> 
> I would be great if Casio would make a larger, solar/atomic version of this module. They could also add a longer stopwatch (currently limited to 10 hours), longer illumination (currently 1.5 seconds or so) and a UTC time zone.


I realized I never posted a pic of this one to this thread after it arrived. Here it is.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Three more are now added to the collection. Thanks Greg.a pleasure as always to do business with you. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

steelersfanVA said:


> Three more are now added to the collection. Thanks Greg.a pleasure as always to do business with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too soon ... I'm still drying my tears from having shipped them out yesterday ! :think:


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Too soon ... I'm still drying my tears from having shipped them out yesterday ! :think:


And I'm jumping with joy

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just landed.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

andyahs said:


> Just landed.


Congratulations ! Perfect camouflage for the beach ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

andyahs said:


> Just landed.


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

The Mudmaster arrived yesterday and I love it. I really like analog dials. That being said, today I ordered a Rangeman. You guys are killing me ...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Mike Rivera said:


> The Mudmaster arrived yesterday and I love it. I really like analog dials. That being said, today I ordered a Rangeman. *You guys are killing me ...*
> 
> View attachment 9809274


Congratulations Mike. Well done ! :-!:-!:-!

And thank you for the compliment ... we are all aspiring *'Smiling Assassins' ! *_[as you, yourself, will become] :-d

_


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Halloween came late, but i got a basket full of "G"oodies~

pictures will be in my thread.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not Casio and not a wrist watch...








...but still, the grey one is incoming. And this is going to be the second one, I already have another identical grey one.

Also I already bought and returned all the other colors with negative dispay. The negative dispay on this clock is really not readable during daylight hours.

This clock has atomic time keeping, I'm in the process to change anything what is possible to atomic time keeping.

The little grey clock that I already have syncs extraordinary well and fast. It is beyond my imagination how Braun could have pulled it off this well. It syncs anytime, anywhere much better than my 2x Casio wristwatches and better than any of the other atomic clocks that we have (3x at the moment).

The alarm is just OK loud, so loud enough, but unfortunately not too loud. In compariosn, we have three old Junghans non-atomic ones of the same size in our househd that are starting out quiet, but then are getting progressively louder to the point where they could possibly wake up an entire neighborhood.

Anyhow, this much in a 'nutshell'.

Incoming it is...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike Rivera said:


> The Mudmaster arrived yesterday and I love it. I really like analog dials. That being said, today I ordered a Rangeman. You guys are killing me ...


You can't beat either. For the price, both are incredible values.

Don't repeat this, but I'd pay double what they ask. They make expensive brand watches look like rip offs.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Don't repeat this, but I'd pay double what they ask. They make expensive brand watches look like rip offs.


Really, please don't repeat this!

(I believe this is partly how gas prices started going up about 15 years ago)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WES51 said:


> Really, please don't repeat this!
> 
> (I believe this is partly how gas prices started going up about 15 years ago)


Thankfully there aren't enough hardcore WIS in their customer base of millions to charge too much more.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Thankfully there aren't enough hardcore WIS in their customer base of millions to charge too much more.


...but some spies might read our blog thoughts.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been selling like crazy due to certain reasons. But. I still need to have new stuff every now and then haha. So I ordered his one last night. Currently out of stock but should be here early next week. The GD-350-1B, love the look of it.










"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

JSM9872 said:


> I've been selling like crazy due to certain reasons. But. I still need to have new stuff every now and then haha. So I ordered his one last night. Currently out of stock but should be here early next week. The GD-350-1B, love the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weak, weak man ! :roll: Show some restraint ! o|

I, myself, have not ordered a new watch [or used] for at least 5 days now !!! :think: :-!

Nice 'G' though. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> You weak, weak man ! :roll: Show some restraint ! o|
> 
> I, myself, have not ordered a new watch [or used] for at least 5 days now !!! :think: :-!
> 
> Nice 'G' though. :-!:-!:-!


... just that by the end of the day you happen to stumble upon something and "accidentally" click the dreaded order button!!

Just wondering, are you ready for the challenge if/when Starscream starts the Class of 2016 thread? :-d

I have already severely breached the budget for buying 3 frogs in a row this year, but worse still I am pondering over getting another one (non-frog) before the year closes ...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Just In The Door two hours Ago ! :-!








































































*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Just In The Door two hours Ago ! :-!
> 
> View attachment 9828626
> 
> ...


Oooooh, very nice!!! Congrats!!! :-!

You know, it was just within the past week or so that I posted my square collection, and said it was 'complete' for now. And do you know that once I looked the entire thing over more carefully, I realized that I should have a red one in there!! So I started looking into what red squares were available, and came across this one.... :rodekaart

I've been kinda mulling it over, but your pics are making it hard to resist ordering this one!! ;-)


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Box and manual look creased, but the watch is in good condition. Great find! You should wear it for Xmas time!


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)

*CASIO G-Shock Mudmaster (GWG-1000-1AER)*


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Not a G, but received this G-Shock goodie box today from Casio India.

<removed pic as it was revealing personal information >

Goodies include a G cap, coasters, a sport bottle with carabiner and a mat of sorts, which I really can't figure the use for. Seems to me like an anti-slip mat.









The bottle with the carabiner is the best of the lot...


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Beautiful pics, T-Freak!


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

kmbijit said:


> ...and a mat of sorts, which I really can't figure the use for. Seems to me like an anti-slip mat.
> 
> View attachment 9834082


Might be a computer keyboard hand/palm rest thingy... To protect g's with metal keepers from being scratched (wild guess)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

T-Freak said:


> *CASIO G-Shock Mudmaster (GWG-1000-1AER)*


Great pics! Enjoy your new Mudmaster.


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)

Additional a nightshot of my new Mudmaster:





The ideal watch for Mr. Dwayne Johnson! The adventure can begin!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

kcohS-G said:


> Might be a computer keyboard hand/palm rest thingy... To protect g's with metal keepers from being scratched (wild guess)


LoL...nope, can't be - this thing's too big for that purpose - it measures 2ft x 6in...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

T-Freak said:


> Additional a nightshot of my new Mudmaster:
> The ideal watch for Mr. Dwayne Johnson! The adventure can begin!


Nice photos, please report your MM in the counting thread.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> LoL...nope, can't be - this thing's too big for that purpose - it measures 2ft x 6in...


Have you guys never spent time behind a Bar Counter? That is a bar tap pad where the glasses rest right below the tap while the beer.


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Piowa,

I'm sorry, what do you mean with counting thread? A link would be helpful.

Thanks and regards
T-Freak


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> LoL...nope, can't be - this thing's too big for that purpose - it measures 2ft x 6in...


Have you guys never spent time behind a Bar Counter? That is a bar tap pad where the glasses rest right below the tap while the beer flows into the glasses.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

T-Freak said:


> Hi Piowa,
> 
> I'm sorry, what do you mean with counting thread? A link would be helpful.
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudmaster-gwg-1000-counting-thread-2239425.html


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Probably Maharishi Mudmaster, why? 
I purchased iPhone 7 Plus Jet Black, after two days I cannot tolerate the iOS so I will sell immediately and with the income they orange Mudmaster is the best solution to enjoy...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> Probably Maharishi Mudmaster, why?
> I purchased iPhone 7 Plus Jet Black, after two days I cannot tolerate the iOS so I will sell immediately and with the income they orange Mudmaster is the best solution to enjoy...


Going from junk to hunk,,,good call!!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This should come as no surprise to JohnQ. :-d He posted pics of his new GW-M5630A the other day, and I told him I had been thinking about this one. Well.........his pics pushed me over the edge and the trigger has now been pulled!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> This should come as no surprise to JohnQ. :-d He posted pics of his new GW-M5630A the other day, and I told him I had been thinking about this one. Well.........his pics pushed me over the edge and the trigger has now been pulled!! :-!


How cool


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Probably Maharishi Mudmaster, why?
> I purchased iPhone 7 Plus Jet Black, after two days I cannot tolerate the iOS so I will sell immediately and with the income they orange Mudmaster is the best solution to enjoy...


No Froggy D1000  I will be getting my Jet black sometimes late November or December. Really really looking forward


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello folks.. today I played chauffeur for my wife and daughter. One stop was at TJMAXX... she found this one in there for 49.95... she bought it for me. I love that woman!









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> This should come as no surprise to JohnQ. :-d He posted pics of his new GW-M5630A the other day, and I told him I had been thinking about this one. Well.........his pics pushed me over the edge and the trigger has now been pulled!! :-!


Congratulations *T4Pn*. :-!:-!:-!

I was just gonna' list mine for $125.00

It's a genuine 'trophy' ... very lacquer-like finish. The type that if you're gonna' wear it, you want to put a sweat band over it ! :think:

Wait until you've got it in person ! :-! ETA ??? :think:


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations *T4Pn*. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I was just gonna' list mine for $125.00
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

Yeah, I know what kind of finish it has, that is what I want. Of course, have not seen it in person yet, but pretty sure I'll like it. Supposed to arrive Monday!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

I think this thread pretty much sums it up !!!

*New Maharishi collab on the way!*








_[I did this for you JSM9872 ... to show you what happens when you lack restraint !] :-d_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> I think this thread pretty much sums it up !!!
> 
> *New Maharishi collab on the way!*
> 
> ...


Oh yes  Well done JohnQ  That's the spirit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats JohnQ, great choice on the Maharishi Collab!! :-!

The "G-shockeritis" virus must have hit really hard this weekend!! Cause I ordered the very same watch late last night!! :-d 
Disregard anything negative I said before about this watch or that I would "never" get it. It must have magical properties....once I viewed the videos a few times, it was all over!! :rodekaarto|o|:-d

Also incoming!! (and to doubly show JSM9872 what happens when you are inflicted with this virus - and have no restraint...) :-d:-d


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> I think this thread pretty much sums it up !!!
> 
> *New Maharishi collab on the way!*
> 
> ...


You ordered me a watch!?!? How can I ever repay you... but not pay you...

Just kidding. Guess I have to find something to order now haha. I can't let you go at it alone!! Great choice though. I miss my mudmaster and that one looks great!

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Casio G-Shock GW-9400-1 on the way!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Casio G-Shock GW-9400-1 on the way!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Order in


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats JohnQ, great choice on the Maharishi Collab!! :-!
> 
> The "G-shockeritis" virus must have hit really hard this weekend!! Cause I ordered the very same watch late last night!! :-d
> Disregard anything negative I said before about this watch or that I would "never" get it. It must have magical properties....once I viewed the videos a few times, it was all over!! :rodekaarto|o|:-d
> ...


Great news T4PGreat score  Big congrats



fcasoli said:


> Order in


Pls pls don't paint it and/ or disassemble it fcasoli. You know how it will end  big congrats and be happy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great news T4PGreat score  Big congrats
> 
> Pls pls don't paint it and/ or disassemble it fcasoli. You know how it will end  big congrats and be happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Tom, do not worry, the paint is reversible


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> Great Tom, do not worry, the paint is reversible


Sunrise Purple then ! :-! After that ... Lightning Yellow ... Blue Booby ... Green Glass frog ... etc. :think:

Francesco ... this is gonna' be great !!! :-! Thank you.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

WHOOO-HOOOOOOOOO!!! 30th Anniversary Rising Red square, GW-M5630A, arrived today!!!!! YeeeeeeeeeSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :-!:-!:-!

Wasn't sure I'd ever find one in good condition at a price I was willing to pay, but I did. (brand new actually) Was supposed to be delivered today and I thought it was not going to be, until USPS knocked on my door at 5:10pm!!! 

Too late to take outdoor pics today, will do so tomorrow. (guess I'll wear it when I go VOTE tomorrow! It needs some battery juice... hahaha) For now, here's what it looks like (it looks GREAT!!!!):

*** EDIT: to top things off, ALSO received something I had been waiting for from the U.K......a limited edition 2-CD set --- the original "Delta Force" movie soundtrack, by Alan Silvestri!!!! :-!:-! OH, YEAH!!!!!!! Here comes the Delta Force theme, everywhere I go!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

There was just a stupid-low price on one of these on ebay. To the point that I don't even know if it was real but I gave it a shot.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great score T4P  Enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Devil13 said:


> There was just a stupid-low price on one of these on ebay. To the point that I don't even know if it was real but I gave it a shot.
> 
> View attachment 9866322


Hopefully it's real - Fingers crossed - Btw how low means stupid - low ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Devil13 said:


> There was just a stupid-low price on one of these on ebay. To the point that I don't even know if it was real but I gave it a shot.
> 
> View attachment 9866322


i have gotten those steals, and when it arrived and checked everything, i wondered,,,how did i get so lucky? hope you get a good steal!

stupid low= ironman GA-110CS-4A $25


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

$218 - From what looks like a reputable place. We'll see.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

It has arrived! I am at work so I shan't open it up, but I will be home in seven hours and shall take photos!



dantan said:


> I have a Casio G-Shock GW-9400-1 on the way!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Incoming!!! More photos, when I get home in 5-ish hours from now.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

_I need help. What's worse, I know I need help but I can't help it! Aaargh, I will never be able to save up enough for a Mudmaster!_ o|

My original plan was to buy myself a spare RD4 resin set and mod my existing standard Rangeman. The spare resins would have cost me $90, but as luck would have it, I came across this already-modded piece at a price I just couldn't refuse. My third Rangeman incoming. Seller pics for now:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> _I need help. What's worse, I know I need help but I can't help it! Aaargh, I will never be able to save up enough for a Mudmaster!_ o|
> 
> My original plan was to buy myself a spare RD4 resin set and mod my existing standard Rangeman. The spare resins would have cost me $90, but as luck would have it, I came across this already-modded piece at a price I just couldn't refuse. My third Rangeman incoming. Seller pics for now:
> 
> ...


Awesome  Looks great kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats dantan  Glad you like it - now you're ready 4 the Kobe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! Haha. First things first; I need to figure out how to use this thing!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Devil13 said:


> $218 - From what looks like a reputable place. We'll see.


That's not even half of the regular price here in Hong Kong for a brandnew one. Good luck & fingers crossed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

kmbijit said:


> _I need help. What's worse, I know I need help but I can't help it! Aaargh, I will never be able to save up enough for a Mudmaster!_ o|
> 
> My original plan was to buy myself a spare RD4 resin set and mod my existing standard Rangeman. The spare resins would have cost me $90, but as luck would have it, I came across this already-modded piece at a price I just couldn't refuse. My third Rangeman incoming. Seller pics for now:
> View attachment 9868146


I did one that way:


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> I did one that way:
> 
> View attachment 9869954


So did you just switch the red band on to another Rangeman and sell it to me? :-d
Just kidding!!!! This combination looks cool too!!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

kmbijit said:


> So did you just switch the red band on to another Rangeman and sell it to me? :-d
> Just kidding!!!! This combination looks cool too!!!


Did both versions. Eventually resold both ... recouped original cost of watch + red bezel on both ! :-!

Interestingly ... the guy who bought the neg face ended up giving it to a handicapped Fireman who was admiring it ! Even more: :-!:-!:-!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnQFord said:


> Interestingly ... the guy who bought the neg face ended up giving it to a handicapped Fireman who was admiring it ! Even more: :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 9872442


That's touching, to say the least. A very heartwarming gesture indeed. #respect


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> Thanks! Haha. First things first; I need to figure out how to use this thing!


Congrats on receiving your Rangeman.

As far as using it, maybe this will help (or maybe not).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-notes-my-nephew-3176754.html


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Vintage on the way. Not a G but Casiotron. Good price,not working,and sold as is. But it looks not too bad. Not with original bracelet (according to Google....) No manual or box. Just the watch.....

So,i don't know what to aspect..... :-d

View attachment 9874362


View attachment 9874370


View attachment 9874378


Now i hope this vintage will live again,when it receives a fresh battery.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

I recently got a Burton Rangeman and it seems to have reinvigorated my G-Shock WIS-dom! ;-) I saw a story about the DW-6600 and it being the standard issue military and SEAL watch for some time. I was surprised to see it was discontinued. I'm intrigued by the big, simple, bulky, tough nature of it and the target time stopwatch feature, so I set out to find out. It seems the ones with no "G" in the backlight are preferred, but I couldn't find any on the Bay so I won one today that looks to be in good shape with the G. I'll post some pics when it comes in, there was a bit of a bidding war, looks like these are becoming a little more scarce.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My first G-shock. A G9000-3V mudman is on it's way. Why the mudman? I love the dual illuminator, the olive drab color, and the mud resistance. I can't wait to get it dirty. I am surprised it took me this long to get a G-shock. I remember wanting one for about a decade now. I always admired them at the mall when passing by the watch department. I've owned some number of automatic watches but I also respect a well designed quartz. I like to buy things that are purpose built for tool-like use.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

errand running day and always keeping an eye out for G deals. pawn shop gifted Mr. & Mrs. Wit

GA-150 for me








BLX-100 for her








both for $57


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Because I love tool divers as much as Gs.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The Burton Rangeman looks fantastic! I owned a 6600 when I was about 12 years old, and miss it so much! Isn't there a DW-6630B (I think) model that is very similar to it?



dirkpitt73 said:


> I recently got a Burton Rangeman and it seems to have reinvigorated my G-Shock WIS-dom! ;-) I saw a story about the DW-6600 and it being the standard issue military and SEAL watch for some time. I was surprised to see it was discontinued. I'm intrigued by the big, simple, bulky, tough nature of it and the target time stopwatch feature, so I set out to find out. It seems the ones with no "G" in the backlight are preferred, but I couldn't find any on the Bay so I won one today that looks to be in good shape with the G. I'll post some pics when it comes in, there was a bit of a bidding war, looks like these are becoming a little more scarce.
> 
> View attachment 9874538
> View attachment 9874546


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

dantan said:


> The Burton Rangeman looks fantastic! I owned a 6600 when I was about 12 years old, and miss it so much! Isn't there a DW-6630B (I think) model that is very similar to it?


6630 is same module but seems to be more rare than the 6600. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

No worries! I am in a G-Shock 'phase' currently. The G-Shocks have always sung to me. I grew up with them, and I was born in 1983, so the G-Shock's inception in 1983 makes it feel extra special to me! I only received my Rangeman yesterday, to complement my DW-5600E.



dirkpitt73 said:


> 6630 is same module but seems to be more rare than the 6600. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

T-Freak said:


> View attachment 9878386


Welcome *T-Freak*.  Great start ! :-!:-!:-! Enjoy the forum. 

Don't forget to post in counting thread as well. :think:

MudMaster GWG-1000 counting thread


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

Freshly Unboxed


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

My 'brand new' second hand GW-9200 Riseman came in today! 
Only the watch, no box nor original manual. 
The bezel and band have some use marks, but overall in a very good condition for a reasonable price. Perhaps one day I might replace both the band and the bezel, that is if I can find the 'sensor' decal which is by default not delivered with a new bezel.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Inspired by Steelerswit, I picked up one of these off eBay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

En route 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Congratlations Tom! BTW, wasn't this supposed to be navy blue? Looks completely black in the pic.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> Congratlations Tom! BTW, wasn't this supposed to be navy blue? Looks completely black in the pic.


Thanks a lot kmbijit  It's dark dark dark blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot kmbijit  It's dark dark dark blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted and awaiting outdoor pics to see it in it's real colors


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kmbijit said:


> Noted and awaiting outdoor pics to see it in it's real colors


Yeah can't wait too  Stay put - I'm over the moon. No other G can make me happier than the 1000s Froggy's - especially the new D series 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah can't wait too  Stay put - I'm over the moon. No other G can make me happier than the 1000s Froggy's - especially the new D series
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is/are your new Gulfmaster(s)?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> Where is/are your new Gulfmaster(s)?


Step by step Sir   Let me enjoy the Navy Froggy first ... Then the new Mudmaster and then .... perhaps the Gulfie's ... It's not my first priority you know 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gravitymaster and I'm done in this thread for a long time!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Devil13 said:


> Gravitymaster and I'm done in this thread for a long time!


Long like 48 days that needs 2016 to end???LOL


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Devil13 said:


> Gravitymaster and I'm done in this thread for a long time!


= until after the holidays~


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Every day is a struggle.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

What am I supposed to do when Piowa keeps posting pictures of his GD-100-1B? That's right, I went ahead and ordered one myself. It appears Casio must have had a Container Ship full of these since every eBay seller under the sun has hundreds at decent prices. I know the negative lcd isn't as good as my long gone GD-350-1B. But for what I paid and considering I have tons of other positive lcd Casio's it'll do. I managed to find a few at local stores and tried it on first.

BTW, this is my first GD-100 series. I never had one before. Go figure.

Piowa I am posting your picture with credit to you because your photo skills are better than anything else I can find on the web.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, Rocat, nice choice.

I have been tempted by GD-100 for few years, especially by positive display MS-1 version.

I bought GD-100-1B just out of curiosity. It was really cheap and very easy to source locally. 
It turned out to be really nice watch. I have worn it for 10 days straight. 
Mind that it has quite strong competition (GWG and GWX).

















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

A Denim for my son


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Just arrived!!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had thought about the regular positive version myself. But then I realized that all my watches were positive lcd's barring the GA-1000FC. So it was an easy choice.



Piowa said:


> Congrats, Rocat, nice choice.
> 
> I have been tempted by GD-100 for few years, especially by positive display MS-1 version.
> 
> ...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

MRW-200H
Why? Small, lightweight, visible in the night without to press any button, cheap, I need to sleep without a monster (Mudmaster)


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine finally landed home first.....


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

nice HT, i got the 6900 in blue, call it the blue jeans watch, so i guess you got black denim. and i love the 110 series.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> nice HT, i got the 6900 in blue, call it the blue jeans watch, so i guess you got black denim. and i love the 110 series.


Thanks for ur kind words.the pic is crap took with bad internal light its the 2A colourway not the black denim one.i also like the black denim pattern but the negative display is a big minus for me.To be honest the shop i bought it made a mistake i initially ordered the same colourway but the Baby G denim one.Instead they sent me the adult Gshock one.
Since i am overseas returns are a pain in the a$$ for me now so i will keep it for me and re-order the baby-G one.

this is the one in the pic above for reference


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

STavros78 said:


> Thanks for ur kind words.the pic is crap took with bad internal light its the 2A colourway not the black denim one.i also like the black denim pattern but the negative display is a big minus for me.To be honest the shop i bought it made a mistake i initially ordered the same colourway but the Baby G denim one.Instead they sent me the adult Gshock one.
> Since i am overseas returns are a pain in the a$$ for me now so i will keep it for me and re-order the baby-G one.


So you have to *keep it for yourself *? :think:

Oooooh ... I'll bet that really ticks you off !!! :-d:-d:-d

Looks pretty good though ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

try looking for the GMAS HT series for your son, that way it will be in a size for HIM, without saying "baby". he could get grief for that.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> So you have to *keep it for yourself *? :think:
> 
> Oooooh ... I'll bet that really ticks you off !!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Looks pretty good though ! :-!:-!:-!


hahahahaha LOL
Thank God the invoice that was inside the package wrote Baby-G the one i truly ordered cause otherwise my wife would start saying
"Damn what else will u start using as an excuse ? Store error Nah hahahahaaha

Btw should i order the Maharishi Mudmaster and still use the error excuse?


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> try looking for the GMAS HT series for your son, that way it will be in a size for HIM, without saying "baby". he could get grief for that.


Thanks man for the advise i truly appreciate it.is the GMAS HT same size as the Baby-Gs?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

just barely larger than a baby. Mrs. Wit modeling the 2. baby G left GMAS right.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

did some googling and couldnt find it in blue but the GMAS110HT-6A in purple is good looking.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> just barely larger than a baby. Mrs. Wit modeling the 2. baby G left GMAS right.
> 
> View attachment 9937226


Thanks a lot.The pic is very helpful indeed


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

STavros78 said:


> hahahahaha LOL
> Thank God the invoice that was inside the package wrote Baby-G the one i truly ordered cause otherwise my wife would start saying
> "Damn what else will u start using as an excuse ? Store error Nah hahahahaaha
> 
> Btw should i order the Maharishi Mudmaster and still use the error excuse?


*YES !!! :-!:-!:-! *


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> just barely larger than a baby. Mrs. Wit modeling the 2. baby G left GMAS right.
> 
> View attachment 9937226


The lady working at the range was wearing the same purple camo one.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

I've wanted this baby for a long time.. finally forked over the $. Was just delivered.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

_*saweet!!!!*_


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Finalizing the transaction with a forum member for this bad boy. His pic...









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hexonxonx (Sep 3, 2012)

I have this being delivered tomorrow. Most expensive watch I have ever bought. My Rangeman was the most expensive below $200 and previous to that, my Riseman was $125.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

hexonxonx said:


> I have this being delivered tomorrow. Most expensive watch I have ever bought. My Rangeman was the most expensive below $200 and previous to that, my Riseman was $125.
> 
> View attachment 9961754


Beautiful watch *hexonxonx* ! :-!:-!:-!

Your graduation on up through the price range is pretty much the norm ... especially once you join F17. :think: :-d


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

podunkeric said:


> Finalizing the transaction with a forum member for this bad boy. His pic...
> 
> View attachment 9961738
> 
> ...


So you're saying there's still time to throw in a higher offer ? :think:

Just kidding ! :-d

Well done *podunkeric* ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Beautiful watch *hexonxonx* ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Your graduation on up through the price range is pretty much the norm ... especially once you join F17. :think: :-d


I remember when a watch that was $100 was way out of my price range...

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

JSM9872 said:


> I remember when a watch that was $100 was way out of my price range...
> 
> "Don't Panic!"
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


Could be realistic for G's 10-20 years ago. I think the norm nowadays for most having been on f17 for some time is ... $1000? Haha.

Well, it all depends on the financial status of the individual, and how much $$ to spare. Kids bringing iPhone 7 (plus) to school is no longer a rare sight these days. In which case, getting a G instead with a similar budget may not be that much of a sin after all! :-d

It's a way of no return.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

It is in my mind, maybe for Christmas, but only a thinking


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

fcasoli said:


> It is in my mind, maybe for Christmas, but only a thinking


Been thinking about getting my second GPW for a while ... stop teasing me, haha. :-d


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> It is in my mind, maybe for Christmas, but only a thinking


its killer in terms of look
was my first choice before i bought the Mudmaster but its minimal functions made me change my mind


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

fcasoli said:


> It is in my mind, maybe for Christmas, but only a thinking


I'd do it. I bought the bracelet and now this watch is my favorite.

I agree the reduced functions are a factor, but it is one seriously cool watch. I consider it more of a watch that you wear around people and while traveling.

Which brings up another point. The MT-G/MR-G watches with the same module (sorry, I don't know those watches very well) would be even better for traveling.

But I love the look and feel. It's a really solid watch. I have about 30 watches right now and the GPW makes me look at many with an uneasy eye. I see another round of flipping soon.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cbkihong said:


> Been thinking about getting my second GPW for a while ... stop teasing me, haha. :-d


I want the discontinued one with the orange strap. That or the all-gold model that you can find such good deals on.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> I want the discontinued one with the orange strap. That or the all-gold model that you can find such good deals on.


The orange is what I exactly have. I managed to buy one last year before they were literally gone. At around USD$5xx, I think it was quite a bargain. I wouldn't be as fortunate this time ... (at least $800 for the one I want to get)

Old pic:


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

I pull the trigger on a GW69001ER


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey folks.. just purchased this off of offerup for 50! Had to post right away.. have a great weekend everyone.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I HATE YOU!

great snag!!!!


----------



## hexonxonx (Sep 3, 2012)

My watch arrived today. Very happy!


----------



## hexonxonx (Sep 3, 2012)

cbkihong said:


> Could be realistic for G's 10-20 years ago. I think the norm nowadays for most having been on f17 for some time is ... $1000? Haha.
> 
> Well, it all depends on the financial status of the individual, and how much $$ to spare. Kids bringing iPhone 7 (plus) to school is no longer a rare sight these days. In which case, getting a G instead with a similar budget may not be that much of a sin after all! :-d
> 
> It's a way of no return.


Four years ago, I was in a much different financial situation and so my first G-Shock was a GW-8900. I bought it used on Craigslist but it was brand new. I think I paid $75.

The second watch I got was the Riseman. A doctor had received it as a gift and didn't want it so he was selling it on Craigslist for $75. Just before I was leaving to meet up to buy the watch, he texted me and said he had found out that the watch was much more expensive then he thought and raised the price to $125. Knowing it was still a steal, I drove up to Boulder to meet the guy. The watch was still brand new in the tin and box with all wrapping still in tact. Both of these buys were in 2012.

Anyways, I'm in a much better situation now and kind of doing some catch up on things I had to hold back on for several years. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> I HATE YOU!
> 
> great snag!!!!


Lol. Thanks. That was a steal at $50.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

steelersfanVA said:


> Lol. Thanks. That was a steal at $50.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

STavros78 said:


> its killer in terms of look
> was my first choice before i bought the Mudmaster but its minimal functions made me change my mind


Yes, I think the same, for this reason it is not a decision...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second Mudmaster Desert edition, to take for collection, I have one to use every day with some small scratches, but my small collection contains some untouchable watches and the Desert must be perfect. 
Today the ebay seller informed me about a mistake in online proposal, the image was wrong, not Desert, so I wait the refund.

Rangeman Camouflage 
Mudmaster Desert 
Mudmaster Maharishi


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Not exactly a G Shock, but a PRW-3100 ProTrek will be mine in 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

$20 special G-7301B Solar


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Got a GPW-1000VFC-1A today.

Despite having a GPW with an orange strap, I have always had a constant itch over the past year for one with a bracelet. Since it is now difficult to get a FC-1A9 (found a local source, but not much cheaper than VFC so didn't go for it), bought a VFC instead which features the aged IP finish on the bezel.

I found the lume was quite lasting on this one long after I was on bed yesterday night, and as a GPW you can expect the light to be very bright (unlike my mudmaster).

I intend to replace my GW-A1100 with this as my daily beater.

And yes, this piece concludes my G-craze for 2016 as I have far exceeded my budget this year. More pics for later (Group shots for even later, if Starscream is going to start a Class of 2016 thread).


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Last watch I ordered didn't pan out. So I ordered this one instead. Ordered it yesterday and it's scheduled for delivery today.

DW-5600HR-1








(Internet Pic)

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

And here she is! Did come in yesterday it was super busy and couldn't post pics. Love the mix of black and red, looks great!


















"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

How good/bad is the negative display? 


JSM9872 said:


> And here she is! Did come in yesterday it was super busy and couldn't post pics. Love the mix of black and red, looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Love the 2 tone straps

pew~pew~


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

well, as i said in the_* "bribery"*_ thread i got the green light on shopping~
here is #2 coming in a few days.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rocat said:


> How good/bad is the negative display?


I'd say it's about standard. I've owned models with easier to read and I've owned with harder. I know that's not a great comparison but for example the newer BB King was easier imo.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've had the negative GD-350 and don't expect it to be that good. I currently have the GD-100 and I actually find that one pretty good. How about compared to that one?



JSM9872 said:


> I'd say it's about standard. I've owned models with easier to read and I've owned with harder. I know that's not a great comparison but for example the newer BB King was easier imo.
> 
> "Don't Panic!"
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I've had the negative GD-350 and don't expect it to be that good. I currently have the GD-100 and I actually find that one pretty good. How about compared to that one?


I'd say closer to the GD-100 than the 350 which is superb for sure. It's been a while since I had a GD-100 although I am a huge fan and now kind of want to order one lol.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> I'd say closer to the GD-100 than the 350 which is superb for sure. It's been a while since I had a GD-100 although I am a huge fan and now kind of want to order one lol.
> 
> "Don't Panic!"
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


They are cheap as chips all over the bay. I swear Casio must have found a Container Ship full them, along with the G-9000 and the G-9100, and sold them off cheap to the 3rd party vendors.

All three of these models are under $60USD everywhere I look.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Surprisingly the Gxw-56-1BJF & Blumo Sbdc033 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

From UK store, interesting price, order next Monday


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> From UK store, interesting price, order next Monday


How much is interesting?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

STavros78 said:


> How much is interesting?


Not a lot, but considering I have not taxes to add, €633 sounds good, it is not the official price, but the seller added a small discount because last week I canceled my order due to mistake in the offer...

Following the ebay page

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Casio-G-Shoc...h-Brand-New-/232146229256?hash=item360cfe5808


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ordered one of these for the holidays as a gift for myself.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW2310-1-Tough-Solar-Atomic/dp/B00386B610


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks to forum members JohnQFord and TRSCP1 who positively replied to my post about helping a guy from Europe get a hold of the GW-6900 I am happily awaiting one!!
Pics from TRSCP1 who has the watch at the moment but I expect to have it in my hands in 2 weeks tops!



















A VERY BIG THANK YOU to you guys!!
This will be a Christmas present for myself, and a first watch purchase (for myself) in more than 3 years!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> $20 special G-7301B Solar
> 
> View attachment 9990834
> View attachment 9990858
> ...


she arrived yesterday, G-7301B Solar. she got a good bath (why dont people clean G's before selling?) $20 eBay snag, gotta watch the "new listings" and jump on the "i dont want this, dont know what its worth, just sell it deals) very minor scratch on right side bezel and keeper has a good scuff, but otherwise great shape and fully charged.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Marrin said:


> Thanks to forum members JohnQFord and TRSCP1 who positively replied to my post about helping a guy from Europe get a hold of the GW-6900 I am happily awaiting one!!
> Pics from TRSCP1 who has the watch at the moment but I expect to have it in my hands in 2 weeks tops!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats *Marrin*. Glad it worked out. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

My last of the year.

It's pretty awesome.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

clarencek said:


> My last of the year.
> 
> It's pretty awesome.


It is awesome *clarencek :-!:-!:-!

*and if theirs got to be a 'last of the year' ... this is a helluva finish ! Congratulations !* :-!:-!:-!
*


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I have this on the way, a GW-2500-1AER:









I also ordered a strap adapter, for the purpose of adding a NATO strap, based on the information in this thread:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know why I ordered the Pulsar PW3003. I guess it was an impulse purchase. At around $30 it'll not break the bank. Thanks goes to member idkfa and his thread in March of this year. The alarm sound video didn't hurt either. It looks huge. But it's about the same size as a G-Shock square.

Credit to idkfa for the photo. I am using your photo since it's pretty good.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

how to have a bad day end well. this arrived as i slept. $40 eBay deal again. GA-150MF


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> how to have a bad day end well. this arrived as i slept. $40 eBay deal again. GA-150MF
> 
> View attachment 10035162
> View attachment 10035170
> ...


Congrats man!!!
its so nice to have nice stuff coming when u are sleeping hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

day just got even better. had this offer in my email just after waking up. GD-X6900HT. my friend had another store return. 1 day old. $43.










$105, 3 great watches in one week. i guess my "bribery" is paying off,,,lol


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

An *impulse Pulsar purchase*, now that's a mouthful. ;-) $30 is a good deal though, for a full metal digital.



Rocat said:


> I don't know why I ordered the Pulsar PW3003. I guess it was an impulse purchase...


----------



## Lreese1234 (Oct 27, 2016)

This year, I have bought an omega sea master, a Casio gshock, a crappy invicta, and a Rolex oyster perpetual day date...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> An *impulse Pulsar purchase*, now that's a mouthful. ;-) $30 is a good deal though, for a full metal digital.


I bought mine through Ashford for $32. Amazon has them from a third party for $25 and change with free shipping which is an even better deal. A few things intrigued me about this watch; the loudness of the alarms, the pvd coating (older posts state it is durable and I've seen images of one scratched up with no SS showing through), and the negative display.

If the watch turns out to be a bust, I'll just eat a sandwich and chips at home for lunch one day to make up the loss.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

King Kong & Blumo

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I don't know why I ordered the Pulsar PW3003. I guess it was an impulse purchase. At around $30 it'll not break the bank. Thanks goes to member idkfa and his thread in March of this year. The alarm sound video didn't hurt either. It looks huge. But it's about the same size as a G-Shock square.
> 
> Credit to idkfa for the photo. I am using your photo since it's pretty good.


Uuuu I'm liking that, it looks like a movie prop!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Α camo MM on the way........Yeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

Been eye balling this for a while GWG1000MH-1A


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

searunn said:


> Been eye balling this for a while GWG1000MH-1A


Pull the trigger its an awesome watch.in fact pull the trigger twice and send me one as a Xmas present hahahahahhaha


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

oh, boy. couldnt pass it up. needs a new bezel and O ring, obtainable. but otherwise in great shape. $45. isnt this holiday season about buying for others? Bah humbug...my kids are adults,,LOL

*DW-5900









































*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Outbound tool inbound - *Not being a big fan of the V.3 Pro Treks, I can't really tell yet whether this PRW3510Y-1 Amazon Cyber Monday deal was snagged by me or I by it. Guess there's only one way to find out now, when it finds its way to me after a leisurely 7-day delivery, picked so I could further sweeten the deal by five bucks in Prime Pantry credit and also as a way to have a chance to cancel, should I change my mind, again. This already is the second go around. So, whaddy'all think? Leave it be or cancel again?

Love this promo pic!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> *Outbound tool inbound - *Not being a big fan of the V.3 Pro Treks, I can't really tell yet whether this PRW3510Y-1 Amazon Cyber Monday deal was snagged by me or I by it. Guess there's only one way to find out now, when it finds its way to me after a leisurely 7-day delivery, picked so I could further sweeten the deal by five bucks in Prime Pantry credit and also as a way to have a chance to cancel, should I change my mind, again. This already is the second go around. So, whaddy'all think? Leave it be or cancel again?
> 
> Love this promo pic!


I like it, but only you can decide.

I also like my v2 PAW-2000-1, with the duplex display.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Round 1 of my online shopping spree arrived. This was part of the Amazon 30% off sale (very briefly, apparently).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> *Outbound tool inbound - *Not being a big fan of the V.3 Pro Treks, I can't really tell yet whether this PRW3510Y-1 Amazon Cyber Monday deal was snagged by me or I by it. Guess there's only one way to find out now, when it finds its way to me after a leisurely 7-day delivery, picked so I could further sweeten the deal by five bucks in Prime Pantry credit and also as a way to have a chance to cancel, should I change my mind, again. This already is the second go around. So, whaddy'all think? Leave it be or cancel again?
> 
> Love this promo pic!


You already know the answer ! You bought the 'deal' & not the watch. :think:

You got rid of it once for a reason ... you know the 'deal' won't make it any better the second time around. :think:

Cancel it.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Man..you guys weren't joking when you talk about catching the 'bug'. This is my 3rd in as many weeks. Couldn't pass up the lack of bids and low price on the bay tho'. Can't wait to test it out in the Rockies this winter.


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

CA-53W

A must for any Casio collection !


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

how do you spell "anticipation"?

_* November 30, 2016 , 8:04 am *_
_*Out for Delivery *_


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> how do you spell "anticipation"?
> 
> _* November 30, 2016 , 8:04 am *_
> _*Out for Delivery *_


the wait is over!

GD-X6900HT-8


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Piowa, 2nd GD100 consecutive! What makes you like it so much? Not skeptical, asking genuinely since I'd always underestimated the GD100s as being too plain-jane


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

kmbijit said:


> Piowa, 2nd GD100 consecutive! What makes you like it so much? Not skeptical, asking genuinely since I'd always underestimated the GD100s as being too plain-jane


It is light (but big), cheap and easy available in many colors. 
It has amazing backlight and cool FLASH function. 
It feels good on my wrist. 
INHO -1A, -1B MS-3 and MS-1 have some "cojones"

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Round 2 of Black Friday sales, I got a G-2900F and an Edifice EFA-120D during Target's "buy one get one 50% off sale." It was $75 for the pair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Piowa said:


> View attachment 10065770
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Positive display?


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

Found these in an online ad from a pawn shop, paid for them yesterday:

SKX-1000








TS-200








ARW-320








All 3 of them are New Old Stock watches, never worn and will come with the original manual, some perhaps even in the original box... 
Can't wait for them to arrive!
If the battery dies within 3 year, I'll get a new one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> Positive display?


Yes, with killer red light.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Second Desert is here


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

fcasoli said:


> Second Desert is here


Nice! But... why?


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

kosio said:


> SKX-1000


Something fishy! SKXs are supposed to be Seiko wattches!!!! :-d


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> Second Desert is here


Congrats.Enjoy it.u really love Camo


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

kosio said:


> Nice! But... why?


I think there is no why in addiction LOL
He told that he wants to have one to wear and one to stare if iam not m istaken


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

STavros78 said:


> I think there is no why in addiction LOL
> He told that he wants to have one to wear and one to stare if iam not m istaken


Correct, my first is with some scratches and I want one perfect!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> Correct, my first is with some scratches and I want one perfect!


And when Francesco says 'beater' ... he means *'BEATER' ! :-d:-d:-d*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Left side the last, right oldest...


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

fcasoli said:


> Not a lot, but considering I have not taxes to add, €633 sounds good, it is not the official price, but the seller added a small discount because last week I canceled my order due to mistake in the offer...
> 
> Following the ebay page
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Casio-G-Shoc...h-Brand-New-/232146229256?hash=item360cfe5808


I've had mine for about two weeks. I really love it, but keep in mind it's a big watch. Really big.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

New G-7900A-4









And a used GW-6900 for €40 ex shipping costs. b-)


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I shall have this model within 48 hours:


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

kmbijit said:


> Something fishy! SKXs are supposed to be Seiko wattches!!!! :-d


Seiko?? Never heard of it! :-d


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Just ordered this from Rakuten...GD-350-1JF:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Should have this within ten hours!



dantan said:


> I shall have this model within 48 hours:


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

After months of waiting, finally ordered a GW5000 this week.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just in!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

dantan said:


> Just in!


Congrats i really like its looks.Enjoy it to the top .....and u are always welcome to provide us with a review for it;-)


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks! I shall do a review of it in the ensuing week. Need time to wear it as much as possible and let the excitement wear off slightly.

Apart from the plastic buckle, the lume is a disappointment.

It seems to wear larger than my heavier Rangeman.



STavros78 said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> > Just in!
> ...


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

dantan said:


> Thanks! I shall do a review of it in the ensuing week. Need time to wear it as much as possible and let the excitement wear off slightly.
> 
> Apart from the plastic buckle, the lume is a disappointment.
> 
> It seems to wear larger than my heavier Rangeman.


Nice audio stack, looks like Marantz?

Grtz


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

for 2017, my top priority is GF-8250 Frogman. But it is already on the way. I am really hoping it would be here before Christmas. So the top on my list now is the GWG-1000-1A Mudmaster, I am really hoping that I could save enough money to but this beast.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Good eyes, mate!

Yes; that's a Marantz SA-KI Pearl SACD/CD Player and a Simaudio Moon I-7RS Integrated Amplifier.



milloncobra said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I shall do a review of it in the ensuing week. Need time to wear it as much as possible and let the excitement wear off slightly.
> ...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

No idea, I think no more for this year&#8230;
I can take attention to GW-5000HR


----------



## HenceForthWith (Dec 30, 2007)

Just came in this morning! My first square. I was reading and thinking about putting a GW-5000 band on it as I've heard they are more supple. But the band on this watch is so much more supple than the one on my nine year old 2300. It fits my (smallish) wrists so much better. I think I'll just wear it a bit and see. Although I might put a bezel with less pronounced lettering on it. We'll see.

A long time since I've gotten a new watch... very exciting! :-!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HenceForthWith said:


> Just came in this morning! My first square. I was reading and thinking about putting a GW-5000 band on it as I've heard they are more supple. But the band on this watch is so much more supple than the one on my nine year old 2300. It fits my (smallish) wrists so much better. I think I'll just wear it a bit and see. Although I might put a bezel with less pronounced lettering on it. We'll see.
> 
> A long time since I've gotten a new watch... very exciting! :-!
> 
> View attachment 10104994


Just so you know not all 5600 series squares share the same resin. Here is a chart that shows what watches share common bezels and straps.









Also being perfectly frank. If you just want to paint the lettering black, you can use Testors Enamel model paint.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> No idea, I think no more for this year&#8230;
> I can take attention to GW-5000HR


I almost pulled the trigger on this one today from Macys.com. It was 25% off. I know it does not help you since you are "Over there". But it may help some Stateside members. If I did not already have the GD100-1B and the newly arrived Pulsar PW-3003, I'd have bought it. '

I am saving for the Seiko SNZH-53 in that lovely blue though.

This picture belongs to Worn and Wound.


----------



## HenceForthWith (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for the chart. Nice to see all the data in one spot...



Rocat said:


> Just so you know not all 5600 series squares share the same resin. Here is a chart that shows what watches share common bezels and straps.
> 
> View attachment 10107250
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

threw a dart at the wall on the Bay and got a bulls-eye! $35 shipped. they said make an offer so i did~


----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

It's incoming for 2016-17, bu I just picked up a gray Gshock on a bracelet. Awesome watch with a backlight, etc. I prefer bracelet to the resin straps. And it's solar


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Casio a156w 1980s on its way. Hopefully before Christmas!

Didn't intentially seek this out, just saw it and fell in love with the colours by the buttons amongst other visual features!




























?

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Rare Seiko SKX027 w/2-Tone Oyster Style Bracelet. (NOS)


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Happy to have added the matching denim Baby-G


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Missed a BNIB deal and as i was pissed with myself i bought a very good condition used one.Happy to add this to my collection.Still in transit.


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Finally ordered a GW5000 last week from Japan. Hopefully it will be here before the end of the week!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

This one was just delivered. DW6900SG.. Will go great with my University of North Carolina apparel









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> This one was just delivered. DW6900SG.. Will go great with my University of North Carolina apparel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats I have that one too
I think it is waay underrated & goes very nice with many things


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

flying said:


> Congrats I have that one too
> I think it is waay underrated & goes very nice with many things


Thank you..I do love the baby blue/white combo.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Result of my daily routine of taking a look at Rakuten.... Think this one is pretty iconic. At least very loved by the G-Shock community.

































The MR-G 120-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Didn't received my GD-100MS-1. 
I hope to get money back.

But I bought plain GD-100 for the nice price. 








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

ijob007 said:


> Casio a156w 1980s on its way. Hopefully before Christmas!
> 
> Didn't intentially seek this out, just saw it and fell in love with the colours by the buttons amongst other visual features!
> 
> ...


That looks so cool and the colors remind me a lot of the BMW M Division










And because of the age of the watch and the design I think it would fit perfectly while driving this (although this is a bit older)










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

3.0 CSL? Love it!


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

A true beauty !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I had some extra cash, so I now have these two incoming. I decided to give the GA-700 a try (It was cheap, and I'm a sucker for the super illuminators)









And I'm finally getting on the Mudmaster bandwagon


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

I love the M motorsport colors. I'm a BMW guy.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

my GA-200SH came in- pics here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/steelerswits-shock-archive-3640746-6.html#post36299106


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Jasabor said:


> 3.0 CSL? Love it!


Yup!!

It used to be my first RC toy car when I was a kid!
The second was another legend, the rotary Mercedes C111 - still the sexiest Mercedes ever made IMO!!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second Maharishi, but not for me, I have a friend, like a brother, we spend a lot of time with our families, together, this gift is for Christmas, birthday...


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

On the way....TicTac Area has these on sale for only $250.05...PRG-600Y-1ER:


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

fcasoli said:


> My second Maharishi, but not for me, I have a friend, like a brother, we spend a lot of time with our families, together, this gift is for Christmas, birthday...


Very nice and generous gift!


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?










By the way, 15:30 was the hour I born, and the rest day day of the week and month.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Edible resin? :-d Very cool by the way!



ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

fcasoli said:


> My second Maharishi, but not for me, I have a friend, like a brother, we spend a lot of time with our families, together, this gift is for Christmas, birthday...


Where do you guys find these? I've been looking on ebay and google, but no luck for a european online store.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

j3T_ said:


> Where do you guys find these? I've been looking on ebay and google, but no luck for a european online store.


I don't have a Maharishi Mudmaster, but I think many people on the forum have been getting them from the Maharishi store.

https://www.maharishistore.com/item/4879/Maharishi/MAHARISHI-X-G-SHOCK-GWG-1000MH-1AER.html


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is very cool. Congrats.


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

That makes sense. I guess I was hoping to find a store that sold them for less than full retail price


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

j3T_ said:


> That makes sense. I guess I was hoping to find a store that sold them for less than full retail price


From Maharishi UK store or G-Shock UK store, the price is only one. From Japan in the future but considering the import cost, I think better UK source.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I see three of them on eBay in a quick search. Not cheap, but quite a bit less than they'd be from the Maharishi store.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to "like" this a hundred times!

Completely awesome!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Trandy said:


> I want to "like" this a hundred times!
> 
> Completely awesome!


ditto X100


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For God's sake ... hang on to that 'girl' ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats! And that G-Shock is made with love.


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

can't believe that this watch is finally on my wrist. childhood dream


----------



## Ali74 (Dec 13, 2016)

Simply wow!
May I know where you bought it from?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

termenk11 said:


> can't believe that this watch is finally on my wrist. childhood dream
> 
> View attachment 10184826


Welcome to the forum *termenk11*. 

Congratulations on your new acquisition. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

termenk11 said:


> can't believe that this watch is finally on my wrist. childhood dream
> 
> View attachment 10184826


Very cool Froggy  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroed4x (Mar 7, 2010)

Edifice EFR-547L-1AV


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

My last incoming of the year is a Casio, not a G but a very cool little vintage, I'm afraid that's all I'm willing to disclose until it arrives 

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## milloncobra (Aug 8, 2015)

A little Christmas present to me ?? 
The GW-6900GW-7ER









Grtz


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really nice of her. She must really love you! Time to get married if you have not already.


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought from from ebay. really great guy. really can't believe until now that I already have frogman.


Ali74 said:


> Simply wow!
> May I know where you bought it from?


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very cool Froggy  Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! the hype is real.


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> Welcome to the forum *termenk11*.
> 
> Congratulations on your new acquisition. :-!:-!:-!


Thanks a lot Sir. I am thankful for this wonderful site. Seeing all the G's here inspired me to have my own collection.


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really a cool cake!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ricardomfs said:


> For my B day, this bad boy just arrived  my girl is amazing, how cool you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cool!!!!! Wow, that is an incredible cake!! Surely she did not make that herself, did she??? Regardless, she's a keeper!!! :-!:-!

Congrats!!!


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> How cool!!!!! Wow, that is an incredible cake!! Surely she did not make that herself, did she??? Regardless, she's a keeper!!! :-!:-!
> 
> Congrats!!!


She did not make it indeed, but the idea the dedication, the attention to detail... It's a gratification to have someone like her by my side... That's why e keep reminding her shes the woman of my life! 
And she completely understands my "addiction" to G's


----------



## Zeroed4x (Mar 7, 2010)

Just when I thought I was done for the year, and the Edifice EFR-547L-1AV would be the last purchase of 2016....... Damn it, I had to pull the trigger on this too.
You know how you talk yourself into things ? You justify the purchase..... you've waited too long... you have been good..... you must have it..... you deserve it..... you CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT IT !!!!!


----------



## Jasonwinter (Jul 2, 2008)

Switching from squares to Protreks. I like the look of the new prg-600.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Won one of these in eBay. Threw a bid on it earlier, thought well I'll never win it for this price, then I did!

Borrowed pic. GA-700-1B









"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Got here last week. Seiko SKX027, NOS


----------



## Zeroed4x (Mar 7, 2010)

Somebody STOP ME...... just can't stop buying these damned G Shocks !!! AAHHHHHHH!
G-SHOCK GA100MM-5A


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gulfmaster on it's way. I'm a sucker.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Zeroed4x said:


> Somebody STOP ME...... just can't stop buying these damned G Shocks !!! AAHHHHHHH!


Get a SEIKO !!!


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Last one of 2016. Got here a few days ago but it's been so crazy between work and the holiday. I wanted something inexpensive I could wear for doing work around the house but didn't want a GA-100 or GA-110 since I see those on everyone. So far I love the size and look of it.

GA-700-1B.









"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Waiting this baby to arrive!!!!b-)b-)b-)b-):-!:-!:-!


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

AND IT'S HERE!!!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

AWG-M100S-7AER

Amazon promised a one day delivery. So,lets see if i can receive it on the brink of 2016. So it will be my last or my first..... Anyway,its a classic looking modern G. Can't wait!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey everyone. I haven't purchased any G's in a while. But now that Christmas has passed, it's now time to start buying again. I got an awesome deal today. $15 off of offerup. Great deal! DW-6900CC-2









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wasn't expecting this one to arrive until next week but it's officially a 2016 arrival:


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Definitely my last for 2016 ... they can't all be G's though.

'Twas the night before Xmas & the sale was going to expire,
Managed to work the cellphone, & got 'in' just under the wire ! :-!








*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1082


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> MTD-1082


It's a pity that it's not atomic... Otherwise would have considered it.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

kosio said:


> It's a pity that it's not atomic... Otherwise would have considered it.


I find that I am in a solar atomic phase myself. However, I am trying to avoid any watch purchases at all this year. There is no particular reason, I just am holding off any new watch purchases. . .

However, I am trying to find an attractive way to attach an alligator strap to my GW-2500.


----------

